# Tengo un valor con señal de fuerte compra



## Depeche (7 Mar 2013)

Hace unos dias alguien me preguntaba si sabia de algun valor interesante para entrar en bolsa,a parte de Jazztel. 
Pues hay uno que me ha dado señal de fuerte compra,y creo que puede subir un 65% como mínimo de aquí a unos meses.


----------



## Violator (7 Mar 2013)

¿Y podría compartirlo con todos nosotros?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Mar 2013)

Todos sabemos que se refiere a Bankia ::


----------



## Algas (7 Mar 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Hace unos dias alguien me preguntaba si sabia de algun valor interesante para entrar en bolsa,a parte de Jazztel.
> Pues hay uno que me ha dado señal de fuerte compra,y creo que puede subir un 65% como mínimo de aquí a unos meses.



¿Alguna pista? 

Una fuerte señal de compra... 8:, ¿se basa Vd en?:
a) ¿Fundamentales?
b) ¿análisis técnico?
c) ¿alguna noticia (bien interpretada)?

:ouch:


----------



## Depeche (7 Mar 2013)

Quien esté interesado que me envíe privado.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Mar 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Quien esté interesado que me envíe privado.



Venga hombre, no seas _sectario_. Canta de una vez, que te he enviado un MP.


----------



## rory (7 Mar 2013)

Depeche, una cosa. Viendo el Dow Jones en máximos, la economía en caída libre y recortes hasta en USA, ¿crees que la bolsa seguirá tirando hacia arriba? ¿no crees que habrá un nuevo derrumbe como en 2008? 

Es que huele tanto a que no hay nada que sustente esa subida, salvo las inyecciones de liquidez...


----------



## Depeche (7 Mar 2013)

rory dijo:


> Depeche, una cosa. Viendo el Dow Jones en máximos, la economía en caída libre y recortes hasta en USA, ¿crees que la bolsa seguirá tirando hacia arriba? ¿no crees que habrá un nuevo derrumbe como en 2008?
> 
> Es que huele tanto a que no hay nada que sustente esa subida, salvo las inyecciones de liquidez...



Estoy de acuerdo con que la subida se está agotando, también creo que vendrán grandes caídas, por eso creo que es difícil encontrar valores interesantes para entrar.


----------



## Brandon Shaw (7 Mar 2013)

"Señal de compra"? Los grafiquitos te dicen cosas? 

Mejor leer los posos de te.


----------



## Buster (7 Mar 2013)

Las grandes caídas están cantadas. Solo hay que ver los depósitos referenciados a valores en bolsa y a un año que distintas entidades han sacado hace unas semanas.


----------



## piru (7 Mar 2013)

Brandon Shaw dijo:


> "Señal de compra"? Los grafiquitos te dicen cosas?
> 
> Mejor leer los posos de te.




Yo me inclino más por el hueso de jamón (5 jotas of course) las marcas dejadas por el cuchillo jamonero no fallan.


----------



## ProfePaco (7 Mar 2013)

Depeche, deja ya de hacerte de oro en bolsa y gástate los millones de euros que has ganado. Que la vida es corta.

Hay que ser un poco pavo para venir aquí a darnos la brasa siendo inmensamente rico...


----------



## Tichy (8 Mar 2013)

Hay dos tipos de economistas:

1. Los que no saben predecir el futuro.

2. Los que no saben que no saben predecir el futuro.

Los primeros pueden ser buenos o malos. Los segundos, todos malos.


----------



## kboom (8 Mar 2013)

Hay que ver qué cantidad de respuestas constructivas ... Tan dificil es escribir sin menospreciar o mofarse de alguien? En fin...


----------



## Algas (8 Mar 2013)

kboom dijo:


> Hay que ver qué cantidad de respuestas constructivas ... Tan dificil es escribir sin menospreciar o mofarse de alguien? En fin...



Probemos entonces a preguntar lo contrario:
¿Creen que habrá fuertes bajadas en bolsa y que por tanto lo mejor es permanecer en liquidez actualmente?, ¿creen que ningún valor es bueno, o que lo mejor es ponerse en corto?


----------



## Depeche (8 Mar 2013)

Solo voy a decir una cosa,y voy a tomarme un descanso del foro:
Me parece vergonzoso que tenga que decir en privado a la gente que le interese el valor que creo que va a subir en bolsa, me parece vergonzoso que yo haya recibido algún mensaje en privado anteriormente diciéndome que no de consejos gratuitos en abierto,porque hay gente que se dedica a eso y se ganan la vida con eso, que no se debe hacer por la cara, y que me digan que lo hago por afán de protagonismo. Por eso lo he dicho en privado a quien le interese,porque si quisiera afán de protagonismo lo diría abiertamente. 
Por lo visto hay a quien le jode que se intente ayudar a la gente sin ánimo de lucrarse.
Estoy decepcionado con este foro.
Me voy a tomar un tiempo de descanso sin intervenir, necesito quitarme esta decepción y rabia interior.


----------



## Cordoba (8 Mar 2013)

Pero bueno esto que essssssss? Mirad yo fui el que le pedí a depeche que dijera otro valor porque la recomendación de Jazztel me ha ido cojonudamente bien, resulta que abre u. Hilo en esta dirección y le dais caña, pues no estoy de acuerdo, es verdad que en algunas ocasiones no ha acertado, pero es que el que tiene boca se .......y aquí la banda le pone a caer de un burro por poner su opinión..... Ahora bien depeche que tu le hagas caso también manda .....sigue opinando y el que quiera que te siga.


----------



## manijero (8 Mar 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solo voy a decir una cosa,y voy a tomarme un descanso del foro:
> Me parece vergonzoso que tenga que decir en privado a la gente que le interese el valor que creo que va a subir en bolsa, me parece vergonzoso que yo haya recibido algún mensaje en privado anteriormente diciéndome que no de consejos gratuitos en abierto,porque hay gente que se dedica a eso y se ganan la vida con eso, que no se debe hacer por la cara, y que me digan que lo hago por afán de protagonismo. Por eso lo he dicho en privado a quien le interese,porque si quisiera afán de protagonismo lo diría abiertamente.
> Por lo visto hay a quien le jode que se intente ayudar a la gente sin ánimo de lucrarse.
> Estoy decepcionado con este foro.
> Me voy a tomar un tiempo de descanso sin intervenir, necesito quitarme esta decepción y rabia interior.



Si haces eso estarás haciendo precisamente lo que quieren los que te quieren ver callado


----------



## Algas (8 Mar 2013)

manijero dijo:


> Si haces eso estarás haciendo precisamente lo que quieren los que te quieren ver callado



Totalmente deacuerdo.


----------



## Metal12 (8 Mar 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solo voy a decir una cosa,y voy a tomarme un descanso del foro:
> Me parece vergonzoso que tenga que decir en privado a la gente que le interese el valor que creo que va a subir en bolsa, me parece vergonzoso que yo haya recibido algún mensaje en privado anteriormente diciéndome que no de consejos gratuitos en abierto,porque hay gente que se dedica a eso y se ganan la vida con eso, que no se debe hacer por la cara, y que me digan que lo hago por afán de protagonismo. Por eso lo he dicho en privado a quien le interese,porque si quisiera afán de protagonismo lo diría abiertamente.
> Por lo visto hay a quien le jode que se intente ayudar a la gente sin ánimo de lucrarse.
> Estoy decepcionado con este foro.
> Me voy a tomar un tiempo de descanso sin intervenir, necesito quitarme esta decepción y rabia interior.



*Nada hay en el mundo tan común como la ignorancia y los charlatanes.* 

*Depeche, no nos decepciones y continua en el foro como vienes haciéndolo en la actualidad*

*Nunca trates de enseñar a un cerdo a cantar. Perderás tu tiempo y fastidiarás al cerdo.*


----------



## latonga (8 Mar 2013)

Animo Depeche, hay gente que hace mucho tiempo leemos tus comentarios aunque apenas participemos por ser "analfabetos" en el lenguaje de la Bolsa.


----------



## Visrul (8 Mar 2013)

latonga dijo:


> Animo Depeche, hay gente que hace mucho tiempo leemos tus comentarios aunque apenas participemos por ser "analfabetos" en el lenguaje de la Bolsa.



Efectivamente. Yo he aprendido muchas cosas gracias a ti y espero seguir haciéndolo.

Y lo que digan los demas está de más, o sea, a ti te la tiene que traer al pairo, y por mi como si abres un hilo diciendo que recomiendas invertir en la cria de mejillones. Te puedo asegurar que te leeré y juzgaré si estoy de acuerdo o no o de si creo que es bueno o no,... Y tu acertarás o no

Qué es eso de que alguien viene a decirte que puedes o no dar un consejo/opinión.

Pues faltaría mas, entonces que quiten el 99% de los comentarios del foro y dejen uno de pago en que solo hablen esos iluminados que cobran por dar su opinión

No te jode....


----------



## Paco Johns (8 Mar 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solo voy a decir una cosa,y voy a tomarme un descanso del foro:
> Me parece vergonzoso que tenga que decir en privado a la gente que le interese el valor que creo que va a subir en bolsa, me parece vergonzoso que yo haya recibido algún mensaje en privado anteriormente diciéndome que no de consejos gratuitos en abierto,porque hay gente que se dedica a eso y se ganan la vida con eso, que no se debe hacer por la cara, y que me digan que lo hago por afán de protagonismo. Por eso lo he dicho en privado a quien le interese,porque si quisiera afán de protagonismo lo diría abiertamente.
> Por lo visto hay a quien le jode que se intente ayudar a la gente sin ánimo de lucrarse.
> Estoy decepcionado con este foro.
> Me voy a tomar un tiempo de descanso sin intervenir, necesito quitarme esta decepción y rabia interior.



Ánimo y no dejes que te afecte. 

En esta vida es imposible contentar a todos, así que puedes elegir agradar a los que estamos agradecidos por tus consejos o a los que te han cabreado por mensajes privados.

Yo reconozco que he ganado dinero con Jazztel y con la plata basándome en tus consejos y me gustaría seguir leyendo tus opiniones.


----------



## rory (9 Mar 2013)

Gracias por escribir Depeche.


----------



## Tiogelito (9 Mar 2013)

Ánimo Depeche. Me juego el owned, pero tras esta oleada de apoyos, no creo se atreva nadie a decir tonterías.


----------



## Vedder (10 Mar 2013)

No sé por qué, pero no parece que lleguen los privados que envío. Me interesa conocer el nombre del valor. Claro que tendrías que hacerlo público y al que no le interese que no mire.

Un saludo.


----------



## BaNGo (10 Mar 2013)

Doy fe de que sí llegan los privados de Depeche.
No voy a himbertir, pero estaré atento a la cotización del valor.
Depeche te voy preparando el owned por si acaso, amigo.


----------



## Visrul (10 Mar 2013)

Por cierto, se me olvidó poner en mi post anterior que creo que deberías hacerlo público (el valor), como has hecho con otras opiniones tuyas, sino estarías dando la razón a los cretinos...

Por otro lado a mi personalmente me interesa saberlo


----------



## ProfePaco (11 Mar 2013)

Los "cretinos" nos acordamos de hilos de Depeche como éste:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inalizado-retroceso-de-continuar-al-alza.html

Y he visto a gente perder dinero por culpa de falsos gurús que saben ver el futuro trazando líneas.

Los cretinos como yo, solo intentamos que las gacelas sepan de que va el rollo éste.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Mar 2013)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Los "cretinos" nos acordamos de hilos de Depeche como éste:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inalizado-retroceso-de-continuar-al-alza.html
> 
> ...




Cada uno es responsable de estudiar donde invierte su dinero. Si sigue el consejo de alguien a la hora de realizar una inversion y luego sale mal la culpa es suya y solo suya, no del consejero, sobre todo si este lo hace de forma altruista.

A mi me gusta escuchar consejos, luego soy libre de seguirlos o no. Por tanto, le ruego que si no le interesa el hilo se marche a otro.

Depeche, yo te agradezco que hagas publicas tus opiniones. Te has equivocado en el pasado pero tambien has acertado muchas veces. No hay nadie que acierte el 100%


----------



## Depeche (11 Mar 2013)

Solo quiero decir una cosa, se me podría reprochar algo si yo cobrara por dar consejos, o alguien pusiera sus ahorros en mis manos para que yo se los invierta y le hiciera perder dinero. Pero yo pongo opiniones sin ánimo de lucro,sin obligar a nadie a comprar.
O entonces que pasa, que a los que les va bien con mis consejos les tendría que cobrar una comisión. En fin,que hay mucho tocacojones suelto, los foros son para opinar, si nadie opinara porque se puede equivocar de poco servirian los foros, a los que me piden que no me vaya decirles que no lo haré,me estoy tomando un respiro pero volveré y estaré a la disposición de quien quiera por privado para intentar ayudar en lo que pueda.
Y una cosa más, estos que critican mis comentarios(no hace falta que los nombre) porque no se quejan a los analistas que salen por la tele,radio,etc y se equivocan y ellos si que viven de eso? 
Buenas noches a todos menos a uno.


----------



## Depeche (11 Mar 2013)

Otra cosa: Profepaco hace referencia a este mensaje que puse el 23 de octubre:


Depeche dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista la plata ya ha retrocedido hasta el nivel que tenía que retroceder antes de continuar su camino al alza,el nivel de retroceso del que hablo era 31,65 dolares, dudo que pierda este nivel y si estoy en lo cierto a partir de aquí la plata reiniciará de nuevo el camino al alza para llegar de nuevo a 35 dolares. Yo estos dias ya he aprovechado para comprar todos los tubos que he podido, por lo que ya voy cargado de onzas de plata,y ahora solo toca esperar. Veremos si estoy en lo cierto y no se pierden los 31,65 dolares.



Pues si mirais la gráfica de la plata podreis observar que después empezó a subir y a finales de noviembre llegó a 34,50 dolares,o sea,que casi llega a los 35 dolares que dije,o sea,que subió 3 dolares en 1 mes,cosa que creo que no está mal,yo había dicho que ese era el escenario que veía posible,a partir de ahí se giró a la baja y está como ahora sabemos,pero también es cierto que me he mojado hace unos dias diciendo que yo creía que no bajaría de 28 dolares,que me parecía un suelo y que a partir de aquí empezaría a subir,pues de momento se está cumpliendo lo que dije y este nivel está actuando de soporte,y estoy convencido de que no tardaremos muchos dias en verla en 30,50 dolares. A partir de ahí ya se verá que hace la plata.
Buenas noches.


----------



## gurrumino (12 Mar 2013)

Me alegro de que sigas por aqui Depeche.
Un saludo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Mar 2013)

No deis caña a Depeche, pues es probable que lleve toda la razón con esta predicción... el tiempo dirá si finalmente acertó o erró.

¿O acaso no sabíais que las acciones suben y bajan? Lo que importa es el momento, amigos, el momento...


----------



## Visrul (12 Mar 2013)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Los "cretinos" nos acordamos de hilos de Depeche como éste:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inalizado-retroceso-de-continuar-al-alza.html
> 
> ...



Creo que se confunde. Para mi los cretinos son los que impiden que una persona pueda exponer lo que le parezca, en este caso Depeche.

Otra cosa es que usted opine que no tiene razón, idea o que está totalmente errado en su apreciación o aseveración. Es más, aunque le parezca raro me parece bien que existan esos comentarios en el foro porque lo enriquecen. Si usted opina en contra de Depeche usted no me parece un cretino. Me lo parecería si le impidiese opinar o le amenazase por ello, lo cual parece ser que hay gente que está haciendo. Eso si es de cretinos, por no decir otra cosa...

Creo quie fué Voltaire el que dijo: _No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero defenderé con mi vida tu derecho a expresarlo_

Pues eso. No se sienta usted incluido dentro de los cretinos si sólo expone ideas contrarias a las de Depeche, pero sí si lo que hace es amenazarle o decirle que no puede expresarlas


----------



## Depeche (28 Mar 2013)

Para los comprasteis el valor, deciros que está muy caliente,hoy está aumentando el volumen considerablemente respecto a la media de dias anteriores, y está en el punto de resistencia en el que como lo pase tendrá un tirón fuerte al alza.
Es cuestión de pocos dias el que inicie el camino al alza con fuerza.


----------



## Natalia_ (28 Mar 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solo voy a decir una cosa,y voy a tomarme un descanso del foro:
> Me parece vergonzoso que tenga que decir en privado a la gente que le interese el valor que creo que va a subir en bolsa, me parece vergonzoso que yo haya recibido algún mensaje en privado anteriormente diciéndome que no de consejos gratuitos en abierto,porque hay gente que se dedica a eso y se ganan la vida con eso, que no se debe hacer por la cara, y que me digan que lo hago por afán de protagonismo. Por eso lo he dicho en privado a quien le interese,porque si quisiera afán de protagonismo lo diría abiertamente.
> Por lo visto hay a quien le jode que se intente ayudar a la gente sin ánimo de lucrarse.
> Estoy decepcionado con este foro.
> Me voy a tomar un tiempo de descanso sin intervenir, necesito quitarme esta decepción y rabia interior.




*Depeche*, siento mucho no haber leído antes este hilo ni este mensaje tuyo del 8 de marzo por 3 motivos principalmente:

*1º.* Porque habría escrito esto mucho antes 

*2º.* Porque te habría enviado un privado para saber qué valor era, y es probable que lo hubiese comprado. 

Todavía tengo Jazztel trás tu tu recomendación, y aún habiendo comprado por encima del precio que tu propusiste, a día de hoy sigo dejando correr unos beneficios del 78%. Y es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos.

Así como todavía me acuerdo también cuando pronosticaste que la plata alcanzaría los 50 $ para un mes determinado desde los 20 o 30 $ que estaba. Para practicamente rozarlos poco antes del mes que tu habías dicho. Aunque los retorcidos se empeñen en ver ahí error en lugar de asombroso acierto.

*3º. *Porque me parece tan lamentable como vergonzoso tener que leer descalificativos y necedades hacia alguien que -muy lejos de ofender a los demás- está aportando algo que implica tiempo y conocimientos de forma totalmente altruista. 

Depeche, comprendo como te has sentido al escribir este post, y comprendo que no te apetezca seguir compartiendo tus análisis y hasta pasar olimpicamente del foro y dedicar tu tiempo de ocio a otras cosas más agradecidas. Pero también te digo que esos foreros no representan a nadie más que a sí mismos.

Respira hondo y pasa olimpicamente del foro si es lo que te apetece. Yo lo hice en su momento, y de hecho si me acordé de él en marzo fue sólo porque me interesaba mucho conocer tu seguimiento de Jazztel por lo que ya comentamos. Por eso te digo que no te quedes con el peor rostro del foro, si no con el de quienes apreciamos tus aportaciones y nos interesa lo que dices.

Además, solamente de quienes aprecias y te aprecian podría venir una decepción, ¿pero decepcinarte por quienes dicen despreciar tus análisis y valoraciones pero acuden como chinches a los hilos que abres? :8: No dejes que te transmitan esa rabia, es normal que el momento te haya afectado, ¿pero sentir "rabia" tu?. No señor, eso dejáselo a quienes la portan, y que se le indigeste el subidón que les habrá dado  

Por cierto -y ya en tono jocoso- si buscamos una explicación racional donde no la hay..... quizás entre esos haya algunos que estaban "cortos" en Jazztel (obtener beneficios vendiendo acciones alquiladas para recomprarlas más abajo) y están enfadados porque JPMorgan, Morgan Stanley, WRG, Credit Suisse, Merril Lynch y SGV.... a medida que han ido leyendo tus hilos se han puesto a acumular como posesos y han arruinado esas apuestas a la baja en Jazztel.....jejeje vete tu a saber porque como además coincide que las posiciones más vendidas son las agencias de los peques (esos que se supone que somos los que te leemos), y ahora pues esos mismo se habrán temido algo similar con el valor que propones....


----------



## Depeche (28 Mar 2013)

Gracias Natalia por tu comentario, me alegro muchísimo de que hayas podido ganar dinero haciendo caso a mi recomendación que hice de compra en Jazztel en su dia.
Por otro lado decirte que diré el valor que he recomendado ahora cuando haya reventado al alza, de momento solo lo sabe quien me lo ha preguntado en privado y confía en mi,o se ha tomado la molestia de matar su curiosidad preguntándomelo en privado.
Aún estás a tiempo de entrar Natalia si quieres.


----------



## gabrielo (28 Mar 2013)

yo voy a hacer un pronostico de la bolsa subida hasta el 27 de abril stoxx 50 2790 puntos, ibex 35 8850 y sp500 1620, al final bajada tecnica hasta mediado de mayo stoxx50 2640 ibex 35 8200 puntos y sp 500 va a corregir mas a 1440


----------



## hinka (28 Mar 2013)

Yo he comprado.
Poco más tengo que decir. 
Gracias Depeche.


----------



## Cordoba (29 Mar 2013)

Buenas depeche, voy a dar orden de compra para el lunes, te parece que lo haga a mercado para la apertura, limitada a la baja, o espero a la apertura de la sesión para ver como va la mañana?


----------



## serhost (29 Mar 2013)

Yo tengo los números de la lotería ganadora, pero por ser vosotros los voy a poner públicos. 

Primer premio 30.000,00 € 84.690
Fracción 7 Serie 3. Premio especial al décimo: 1.200.000,00 €

Es el número para el sorteo del 28 de este mes ¡rápido! ¡id a por él!

En lugar de poner en el mensaje que tienes un valor seguro y que lo compartirás (o no) por privado ¿por qué no te mojas y lo dices? Así veremos si aciertas o no, podremos discutir si nos parece que sí o que no y demás.

Total, es un foro, cualquiera puede decir algo y equivocarse y quien invierta basado en la opinión de alguien ya sabe a lo que se arriesga, puede ganar pero también perder.

Discutir sobre algún valor de bolsa puede ser bueno, a los que tratamos de aprender algo nos sirve para ver las opiniones, qué miran los demás, qué "expertos" y con qué análisis están de acuerdo, etc.

No sé, soy relativamente nuevo en este foro, pero no creo que se debiera crucificar a nadie por equivocarse, sino por decir "tengo un valor seguro pero no os lo digo".


----------



## Cordoba (29 Mar 2013)

Serhost, te recomiendo que no te metas en bolsa, sobre todo porque hay que saber leer, depeche dice que te lo dirá por privado, es decir no tienes nada mas que mandarle uno y te contestara, pero claro tu orgullo no te deja porque eres de los que se creen mas listos que los demás, pues nada allá tu. Lo que tienes que hacer es mojarte con tus opiniones sobre donde crees que se van a producir subidas, y los demás te juzgaremos.


----------



## serhost (29 Mar 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Serhost, te recomiendo que no te metas en bolsa, sobre todo porque hay que saber leer, depeche dice que te lo dirá por privado, es decir no tienes nada mas que mandarle uno y te contestara, pero claro tu orgullo no te deja porque eres de los que se creen mas listos que los demás, pues nada allá tu. Lo que tienes que hacer es mojarte con tus opiniones sobre donde crees que se van a producir subidas, y los demás te juzgaremos.



Ya dije que estoy aprendiendo, no voy a preguntar nada por privado porque en este momento 1) no me interesa invertir, 2) no sé, 3) me apetece ver discusiones sobre el tema, argumentos a favor y en contra.

He hecho una comparación típica "sé los números de la lotería", si no estás de acuerdo, te aguantas como yo cuando leí esta chorrada de mensaje.

Y por cierto, deberías leer bien mi mensaje anterior, ya dije que no habría que crucificar a nadie por dar su opinión, sino por decir que sabe algo que todo el mundo desconoce y que no lo va a compartir en público. A esto en mi pueblo le llaman engañabobos, vendemotos, charlatanes o magufos.


----------



## Depeche (29 Mar 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Buenas depeche, voy a dar orden de compra para el lunes, te parece que lo haga a mercado para la apertura, limitada a la baja, o espero a la apertura de la sesión para ver como va la mañana?



Te respondo en privado.


----------



## Depeche (29 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> Yo tengo los números de la lotería ganadora, pero por ser vosotros los voy a poner públicos.
> 
> Primer premio 30.000,00 € 84.690
> Fracción 7 Serie 3. Premio especial al décimo: 1.200.000,00 €
> ...




Diré el valor públicamente cuando sea el momento.


----------



## serhost (29 Mar 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Diré el valor públicamente cuando sea el momento.



O lo cambiarás...

Es curioso, pero esta receta la he visto con anterioridad, para quien no esté familiarizado con la misma, os la voy a describir.

*Cómo cocinar fácilmente una asociación de "afectados por X"*

Usted necesita:


1 Iluminado
Varios miles de ojos que vean "el negocio"
Varios pardillos picones
Animadores al gusto

*Modo de empleo:*

Ponga al illuminatus en el centro, éste debe presentar su producto como algo misterioso, algo que es público pero no lo es a la vez, algo que sólo compartirá con los elegidos (en adelante, pardillos picones). No se desanime si al principio no consigue atención, con ponerlo algo de tiempo a macerar obtendrá los mejores resultados.

Deje que varios miles de ojos vean "el negocio" para poder seleccionar a los mejores pardillos picones.

Usted debe contar con varios animadores para convencer de las bondades de SU negocio a los pardillos picones, un iluminado sin su guarnición no es un iluminado en condiciones, sabe a rancio. Recuerde, el mejor pardillo pic-ón es el que se convence él mismo. Proponga a sus animadores emplear argumentos ad ignorantiam, ad populum, de hombre de paja y apele a la más absoluta bifurcación. Es cómo mejor aderezados quedan nuestros pardillos picones.

Llegados a este punto, es muy importante seleccionar al verdadero pardillo pic-ón y que no le salga rana, pues en este caso una manzana mala, pudriría el resto del saco. Los mejores son los listillos del estilo "yo sé algo que tú no sabes, no hagas tal cosa que ya la hago yo porque soy más listo".

Deje que los pardillos picones se retroalimenten, esto los pondrá a punto de caramelo y en la espiral, lograrán a alguno más para la causa. Recuerde que esto es como echar levadura: siempre crece.

Una vez cocinado y en el horno, separe con cualquier excusa al iluminado, debemos reservarlo para futuros platos. Después, poco a poco y sin que se note, vaya retirando a los animadores hasta que sólo queden los pardillos picones. Es importante darles nuevas responsabilidades a los pardillos, se creen que se van a más.

Desde lejos puede ver como alguien abre el horno y explota la mierda por toda la cocina.

Tras un poco de limpieza podrá comprobar como cientos de pardillos picones se constituyen en asociaciones de tipo "afectados por X" donde X es el producto que el iluminado ha vencido.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> O lo cambiarás...




serhost veo que eres muy torpe. ¿ Como lo va a cambiar si a muchos ya nos lo ha dicho por privado ?

Si quieres saber cual es el valor le preguntas y si no lo mejor es que dejes de decir tonterias.

Que no lo ponga en el foro para poder discutirlo abiertamente es por culpa de cuatro retrasados que critican sin argumentos (y quizas en beneficio propio porque no les interesa que se sepa). Agradeceselo a ellos.


----------



## serhost (29 Mar 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> serhost veo que eres muy torpe. ¿ Como lo va a cambiar si a muchos ya nos lo ha dicho por privado ?
> 
> Si quieres saber cual es el valor le preguntas y si no lo mejor es que dejes de decir tonterias.
> 
> Que no lo ponga en el foro para poder discutirlo abiertamente es por culpa de cuatro retrasados que critican sin argumentos (y quizas en beneficio propio porque no les interesa que se sepa). Agradeceselo a ellos.



Me remito a lo siguiente de mi mensaje sobre el iluminado y su guarnición de animadores.

Aún así, os deseo lo mejor y espero que os salga bien.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Mar 2013)

A mí me interesa Depeche. Obviamente, actuaré en consecuencia solo si a mí también me convence. 

Muchas gracias por anticipado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Depeche (29 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> O lo cambiarás...
> 
> Es curioso, pero esta receta la he visto con anterioridad, para quien no esté familiarizado con la misma, os la voy a describir.
> 
> ...




Jajajajajaja,no sabe cuanto me ha hecho reir.
No tengo intención de entrarle al trapo ni crear polémicas, solo diré una cosa, llevo más de 5 años en este foro, y creo que dia a dia me he ganado una pequeña reputación, he hecho transacciones de compra y venta de metales con gente del foro, y he escrito más de 1200 mensajes de los cuales estoy seguro que alguno de elos habrá sido agradecido por foreros de burbuja.info.
En fin, que la envidia es muy mala, y sobretodo debe ser muy jodido no tener dinero para poder comprar algo que pudiera dar un beneficio,y ver como otros si lo tienen y pueden al menos intentarlo,si sale bien o no,el único responsable es quien compra,porque nadie obliga a nadie a comprar,yo simplemente digo lo que hay y quien quiera que compre,en su dia ya lo hice con jazztel, y desde que avisé la cotización del valor ha subido más de un 100%.
También hubo una temporada en la que se hacía un juego virtual de inversión en bolsa por aquí, y a parte de ganar en más de una ocasión he llegado a tener una revalorización virtual en un mes de mas de un 300%. Eso se puede comprobar o se puede buscar el hilo de bolsa virtual,por lo que algo sabré de bolsa,aunque me pueda equivocar como cualquier profesional de esto(yo no lo soy), y podría seguir diciendo más cosas,pero no vale la pena.
Feliz semana santa,disfrute todo lo que pueda.


----------



## Metal12 (29 Mar 2013)

serhost dijo:


> O lo cambiarás...
> 
> Es curioso, pero esta receta la he visto con anterioridad, para quien no esté familiarizado con la misma, os la voy a describir.
> 
> ...



*Que ya no existe el Pi-cón pues la vida piconera en un libro quedó.
*
Te cuento una anécdota Piconera.

El Manquillo compró en la “Feria de Ganao” un burro; el gitano que se lo vendió le dijo: - Está "garantizao".
Por este motivo El Manquillo le puso de nombre “Garantizao”. Pero cual fue la sorpresa de éste, al ver que el burro no hacia nada por la labor de tirar de la carga. Ya le pegara o lo dejara sin comer, que el Garantizao no arrimaba el bulto.
El Manquillo dijo al burro: - Te castigo a no quitarte los arreos, a ver si así, aprendes a trabajar. Y lo dejo en la cuadra bien "apañao".
El “Garantizao” olió a una burra salía que había por allí, se fue a ella y la montó con todos los arreos encima. Al ver El Manquillo la operación se fue al encuentro del gitano y le dijo: - Con que “garantizo”. Este elemento no quiere na más que montar a la burra y de trabajar ni mijita.
El gitano que tenía más tiros que una lata le respondió: - Hermano yo lo que te quería decir, es que está "garantizao" para montar a la burra, pues te he vendido el mejor follaor de la Fería.

*Moraleja*

"El único culpable de tu fracaso eres tú, nunca culpes a los demás"

*¡¡¡¡ El que lee entienda!!!!!!*

Que te vaya bien Piconerooooo........


----------



## Cordoba (29 Mar 2013)

Jajaja me descojono


----------



## goldberg (29 Mar 2013)

Buenas depeche, podrías en abierto hablar de como ves la evolución del indice IBEX35 a corto medio y largo plazo, o sólo hablas de valores concretos?

Supongo que hablar de indices no implicaría tu privacidad..no?

MUCHAS GRACIAS DEPECHE


----------



## Metal12 (29 Mar 2013)

goldberg dijo:


> Buenas depeche, podrías en abierto hablar de como ves la evolución del indice IBEX35 a corto medio y largo plazo, o sólo hablas de valores concretos?
> 
> Supongo que hablar de indices no implicaría tu privacidad..no?
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS DEPECHE



Te adjunto un enlace. Entiendo que tu pregunta la puedes consultar hay y también vendría bien sacar ese hilo a flote que esta un poco muerto, mas que nada por no ensuciar este hilo con otras preguntas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/322382-se-despertara-hoy-ibex-y-ira-semana.html


----------



## Depeche (29 Mar 2013)

Creo que el Ibex bajará esta semana hasta los 7.600 puntos como mínimo.
Una vez tocados los 7.600 ya se verá,no me atrevo a mojarme,pero lo que si que creo es que va a tener bastante volatilidad,va a ser una semana movida con muchos vaivenes,creo yo.


----------



## Depeche (4 Abr 2013)

Magnífico cierre el que ha tenido hoy,además ha cerrado con mucho volumen en comparación con los días precedentes,muchas señales de compra a última hora.
La acción tiene una pinta estupenda, estoy convencido de que la semana que viene romperá la resistencia al alza.
Voy a poner una gráfica pero sin poner el nombre de la compañia,los que contactaron conmigo ya saben de que acción se trata, y el que sea espabilado podrá saberlo ahora con la gráfica que voy a colgar.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2013 at 19:07 ----------

Aquí está la gráfica,a punto de romper al alza este triángulo de acumulación, tendremos una semana que viene bastante alcista en el valor.


----------



## begginer (4 Abr 2013)

¿Cómo lo ves en el medio plazo (2 meses) si rompe hacia arriba? ¿5,30 +/-?

Creo que me lanzo a comprar algunas acciones. Suerte a los participantes


----------



## Depeche (8 Abr 2013)

Bueno señores,ya ha saltado la acción al alza y con volumen, enhorabuena a los que me habeis hecho caso y habéis comprado,esta semana va a ser muy divertida y vamos a ver volar el valor.
Dentro de un rato pondré el nombre de la acción, para que todo el mundo pueda saber de que valor se trata.


----------



## malcom1986 (8 Abr 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Bueno señores,ya ha saltado la acción al alza y con volumen, enhorabuena a los que me habeis hecho caso y habéis comprado,esta semana va a ser muy divertida y vamos a ver volar el valor.
> Dentro de un rato pondré el nombre de la acción, para que todo el mundo pueda saber de que valor se trata.



Si señor!!

Gracias!!


----------



## Zascandil (8 Abr 2013)

y una vez mas, he comprobado que las noticias financieras son cebos para tontos. Han estado malmetiendo con esta compañia, intentando que la gente vendiera. Hace 20 dias sacaron una informacion para que la gente creyera que iba a perder valor.

haz siempre lo contrario a lo que digan las noticias y las agencias de rating.

Si te dicen que vendas, compra. Cuando te digan que compres, ya estas vendiendo.


----------



## Depeche (8 Abr 2013)

Así es, bueno, el valor es CAMPOFRIO.


----------



## kitos84 (8 Abr 2013)

Gracias!!!
Te sigo desde 4,61
Tienes pensado que salida es buena?
Gracias


----------



## romanrdgz (8 Abr 2013)

Aun a tiempo? Estaba moviendo los fondos para invertir y no los tendré hasta mañana...

¿Mala idea comprar mañana a la apertura a las 9am?


----------



## Cordoba (8 Abr 2013)

Jajaja depeche no puedes ser así, mereces darle en tol morro, a los que sin criterio critican a los demás . Saludos y gracias.


----------



## mario_sg (8 Abr 2013)

Si señor, yo entre en 4,62, estaremos atentos xa ver la salida


----------



## Depeche (8 Abr 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Aun a tiempo? Estaba moviendo los fondos para invertir y no los tendré hasta mañana...
> 
> ¿Mala idea comprar mañana a la apertura a las 9am?



Mañana se puede comprar tranquilamente, hay subida para rato.


----------



## MrMonedas (8 Abr 2013)

Cohones, con la que está cayendo y +3,45 %. 

Depeche quieres ser mi hamijo?


----------



## Tuco (8 Abr 2013)

Depeche, ¿podrias dar tu opinion sobre tecnocom?. Mi sistema da señales de compra. Gracias por adelantado tanto si das la opinion como si no. Bastante nos ilustras ya.


----------



## Depeche (8 Abr 2013)

Tuco dijo:


> Depeche, ¿podrias dar tu opinion sobre tecnocom?. Mi sistema da señales de compra. Gracias por adelantado tanto si das la opinion como si no. Bastante nos ilustras ya.



Tecnocom no la estoy siguiendo, pero me parece un chicharro muy peligroso,no me gusta nada,yo no entraría en ese valor.


----------



## Tuco (8 Abr 2013)

Depeche, ¿podrias dar tu opinion sobre tecnocom?. Mi sistema da señales de compra. Gracias por adelantado tanto si das la opinion como si no. Bastante nos ilustras ya.


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Abr 2013)

Bueno, ya me he subido al carro en la apertura de hoy. Como es mi primera vez y estoy un poco intranquilo, me he puesto gomita: una stop loss en 4.3, para lo que tendría que desplomarse un 10% hoy, cosa poco probable .

Espero no "correrme" en menos de un minuto


----------



## turista (9 Abr 2013)

*Grande*

Yo he comprado antes de la subida, muchas gracias Depeche.

Saludos


----------



## Rcn7 (9 Abr 2013)

Reforzamos la inversión a 4,7€?


----------



## turista (9 Abr 2013)

Yo también lo he visto, pero ya tarde ahora está a 4,82


----------



## romanrdgz (9 Abr 2013)

Una duda, como nuevo inversor que soy: ¿cada cuánto se actualiza el valor de una acción como esta? Porque hoy se está moviendo menos que Emerson en sus tiempos en el Real Madrid...:bla:

Sí, lo sé, soy un impaciente. Pero es curiosidad, para mirarlo cada x horas en lugar de dejarlo abierto toda la mañana y verlo estático (uso ecoBolsa).


----------



## Depeche (9 Abr 2013)

Para los que me preguntais cual es el precio objetivo para Campofrio os digo que el primer objetivo es 6,50 euros. Pero sobre la marcha se verá si puede tener más potencial de subida,yo no lo descarto.


----------



## Natalia_ (9 Abr 2013)

Enhorabuena y suerte para ese objetivo.

Yo estuve mirando por encima su análisis por fundamentales, y entre que no me convencieron y mi propio prejuicio de ser una cárnica (cosas mías).... decidí no entrar.

Por cierto, ese triángulo que acabo de ver, ¿no es similar al que tenía Jazztel cuando diste entrada?, ¿suelen romper todos al alza?


----------



## Depeche (9 Abr 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Enhorabuena y suerte para ese objetivo.
> 
> Yo estuve mirando por encima su análisis por fundamentales, y entre que no me convencieron y mi propio prejuicio de ser una cárnica (cosas mías).... decidí no entrar.
> 
> Por cierto, ese triángulo que acabo de ver, ¿no es similar al que tenía Jazztel cuando diste entrada?, ¿suelen romper todos al alza?



Exacto,es un triángulo muy parecido al que hizo Jazztel en su dia cuando avisé, normalmente suelen romper al alza,pero no siempre,hay que mirar también volumen, y otros indicadores de momento, pero yo estaba convencido de que rompería al alza.
Aún estás a tiempo de subirte al tren si quieres.


----------



## Algas (10 Abr 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Yo estuve mirando por encima su análisis por fundamentales, y entre que no me convencieron...



Yo también los miré, fundamentales, balances, notas de prensa, informes trimestrales... y a mí sí que me gustó. ¿Podrías comentar qué es lo que a ti no?ienso:


----------



## Maravedi (10 Abr 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Para los que me preguntais cual es el precio objetivo para Campofrio os digo que el primer objetivo es 6,50 euros. Pero sobre la marcha se verá si puede tener más potencial de subida,yo no lo descarto.



Que timing estima?


----------



## begginer (10 Abr 2013)

Dentro a 4,87 €. 
Alea jacta est


----------



## Natalia_ (10 Abr 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo también los miré, fundamentales, balances, notas de prensa, informes trimestrales... y a mí sí que me gustó. ¿Podrías comentar qué es lo que a ti no?ienso:



Ya dije que sólo los miré muy superficialmente y dedicándole muy pcos minutos, insuficientes a todas luces, debido a mi propio prejuicio de ser una cárnica (repito cosas mías), así que lo que pienso carece de interés. Pero te respondo que lo que no me gustó fue su endeudamiento ni sus perspectivas en las compras que hicieron (debido posiblemente a que no comprendo una estrategia en la que no profundicé). Y aunque en tiempos de crisis y de apuros las marcas blancas comen terreno, parece que en sus últimos resultados han empezado a tener beneficios, lo que es un punto a su favor.

No obstante, aunque tuviese una análisis fundamental malísimo -que es muy probable que no sea el caso- no le quita que pueda pegar un subidón de cuidado. Y si Depeche así lo ha visto en sus gráficos es probable que así sea, siento demasiado respeto por sus análisis para opinar lo contrario, y menos aún careciendo yo de argumentos ni por técnico ni por fundamentales.


----------



## Depeche (10 Abr 2013)

Viendo el cierre de hoy, creo que quizá se tire un par de dias o 3 mareando un poco la perdiz antes de dar el tirón fuerte, podría ser que baje a 4,70 euros otra vez, cosa que será una gran oportunidad para acumular más a buen precio o entrar quien no lo haya hecho y desee hacerlo.


----------



## enda (11 Abr 2013)

No pude entrar en campofrío por lo que le seguiré de cerca por si hay una nueva oportunidad.

Por otro lado estoy observando AcerlorMittal y Azkoyen, creo que pueden llegar a ser dos valores muy interesantes. ¿Como los véis?


----------



## torrefacto (11 Abr 2013)

enda dijo:


> No pude entrar en campofrío por lo que le seguiré de cerca por si hay una nueva oportunidad.
> 
> Por otro lado estoy observando AcerlorMittal y Azkoyen, creo que pueden llegar a ser dos valores muy interesantes. ¿Como los véis?




Hoy tienes oportunidad de entrar si quieres, están a 4,76


----------



## HisHoliness (11 Abr 2013)

Depeche 






Estamos a tiempo?


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Abr 2013)

Yo diría que sí: el valor se ha mantenido constante todo el día de ayer, y hoy incluso ha bajado bastante (aunque ahora según se aproxima el cierre parece que va a quedar igual que abrió).

Como referencia yo compre con orden a mercado a una media de 1.83 el martes y ahora mismo está en 4.80.


----------



## enda (11 Abr 2013)

Buscando información sobre campofrio antes de entrar he dado con esto, por si sabéis algo. 



> Las albóndigas Ikea vuelven bajo control de ADN! Pero anuncian tb nuevo proveedor de salchichas, Campofrío. ¿Por qué, si estaban tan ricas?
> 
> 6:31 AM - 9 abr 13
> 
> https://twitter.com/SushiWon/status/321616398382149632



No he encontrado niguna otra noticia al respecto.


----------



## Metal12 (11 Abr 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Yo diría que sí: el valor se ha mantenido constante todo el día de ayer, y hoy incluso ha bajado bastante (aunque ahora según se aproxima el cierre parece que va a quedar igual que abrió).
> 
> Como referencia yo compre con orden a mercado a una media de 1.83 el martes y ahora mismo está en 4.80.



*Que suerte comprar a 1,83€ : Entiendo que sera a 4,83€*


----------



## josemisilver (11 Abr 2013)

Depeche, cómo ves la acción para meterme mañana? desaproveche la ocasión con tu recomendación con jazztel y esta quiero aprovecharla


----------



## Depeche (11 Abr 2013)

josemisilver dijo:


> Depeche, cómo ves la acción para meterme mañana? desaproveche la ocasión con tu recomendación con jazztel y esta quiero aprovecharla



Puedes comprar tranquilamente


----------



## romanrdgz (11 Abr 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> *Que suerte comprar a 1,83€ : Entiendo que sera a 4,83€*



Más me hubiera gustado a mí


----------



## Rcn7 (12 Abr 2013)

Uhh... empieza la mañana calentita! jeje 4,88


----------



## hinka (12 Abr 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Enhorabuena y suerte para ese objetivo.
> 
> Yo estuve mirando por encima su análisis por fundamentales, y entre que no me convencieron y mi propio prejuicio de ser una cárnica (cosas mías).... decidí no entrar.
> 
> Por cierto, ese triángulo que acabo de ver, ¿no es similar al que tenía Jazztel cuando diste entrada?, ¿suelen romper todos al alza?



Para los menos versados en estos temas.....
¿Podrías subir las graficas con esos triágulos?. 
Gracias


----------



## davoskmon (12 Abr 2013)

¿Hola que tal?

No he podido invertir porque hasta ahora no tenía liquidez. Sin embargo a partir de esta tarde(para el lunes ya) podría entrar en el valor 
si aún fuera posible. ¿Lo ves bien?. Por otra parte me gustaría poner un stop loss por si acaso,cual sería la resistencia. Un saludo


----------



## toroloco (12 Abr 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> ¿Hola que tal?
> 
> No he podido invertir porque hasta ahora no tenía liquidez. Sin embargo a partir de esta tarde(para el lunes ya) podría entrar en el valor
> si aún fuera posible. ¿Lo ves bien?. Por otra parte me gustaría poner un stop loss por si acaso,cual sería la resistencia. Un saludo



+1

Estoy haciendo mis pinitos en bolsa y creo que podria entrar el lunes.....si hoy consigo vender la mitad de mis jazzteles.

Enviado desde mi LG-E510 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neu___ (12 Abr 2013)

comprado a 4,92, pero pocas (100), just for fun


----------



## Cordoba (12 Abr 2013)

Pero como vas a entrar s 4,92 si el máximo marcado hoy ha sido 4,90?


----------



## Neu___ (12 Abr 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pero como vas a entrar s 4,92 si el máximo marcado hoy ha sido 4,90?



Refresca





[/IMG]


----------



## Cordoba (12 Abr 2013)

Rectifico, acaba de actualizarse el dato.


----------



## torrefacto (12 Abr 2013)

Parece que se va ya animando un poco


----------



## Depeche (12 Abr 2013)

La semana que viene cuando supere el 5 euros entrará mucho dinero y se disparará.


----------



## davoskmon (12 Abr 2013)

Recomiendas entrar el lunes a intradia buscando un buen precio, o sería buena opción comprar directamente esta tarde, después del cierre. Antes no puedo que estoy en el trabajo. Donde pondrías el stop_loss , gracias.

Enviado desde mi MK16i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Depeche (12 Abr 2013)

compra cuando puedas,hasta 6 euros tienes tiempo de comprar a buen precio.
Si hoy no puedes pon la orden el lunes a primera hora a mercado.


----------



## burbuilazale (15 Abr 2013)

Acaba de empezar la semana y ya ha subido hasta los 4,99. ::


----------



## davoskmon (15 Abr 2013)

¿Cual veis que sería el precio objectivo para vender?
¿Donde colocariais un stop loss? 


Así a ojo, antes de poner órdenes creo que el precio objetivo podríamos ponerlo en 7 euros. Y el soporte por abajo en 4.60. ¿Que opináis? 

Es optimista, ¿y el soporte creis que esta colocado en buen sitio?

Enviado desde mi MK16i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## torrefacto (15 Abr 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> ¿Cual veis que sería el precio objectivo para vender?
> ¿Donde colocariais un stop loss?
> 
> 
> ...




Coincido contigo en el precio objetivo, pero donde poner los stops están las dudas.

Un Saludo.


----------



## romanrdgz (15 Abr 2013)

Para los que aun nos falta por leer más de la mitad de "Analisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros", me encantaría que argumentáseis por qué consideráis que llegará a 7 (o cualquier otro valor), así como los soportes.

Petición seria, realmente busco aprender y entender esto por mi mismo


----------



## itaka (15 Abr 2013)

bueno ahora esta a 4.83, baja un 2.23%


----------



## Natalia_ (15 Abr 2013)

hinka dijo:


> Para los menos versados en estos temas.....
> ¿Podrías subir las graficas con esos triágulos?.
> Gracias



Pues no, no la puedo subir porque esa gráfica del triángulo es de Depeche, no mía. Pero puedes verla porque fue el propio Depeche quien la puso en este mismo hilo.


----------



## davoskmon (15 Abr 2013)

Ha cerrado a 4.95 finalmente subiendo un 0.20%
Veremos si consigue romper la barrera de los cinco esta semana 
Veo un mini-soporte en 4.79 y una resistencia entre 4.94 y 4.99

Enviado desde mi MK16i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natalia_ (15 Abr 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> La semana que viene cuando supere el 5 euros entrará mucho dinero y se disparará.



Pues más vale que se dispare con volúmenes diarios algo más altos de los que suele tener. Porque con volúmenes de 8.000 o 17.000 acciones, actualmente un sólo inversor minoritario le puede dar un arreón de un 3% hacia arriba o hacia abajo al comprar o vender.


----------



## davoskmon (15 Abr 2013)

Podíamos hacer un grupo privado los que tenemos la acción jejeje. Dado el volumen , entre veinte(depende deL cash) podríamos mover la cotización jaja. Sin utilizar teorías de juegos, cabroncetes. 

Enviado desde mi MK16i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## romanrdgz (15 Abr 2013)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Pues no, no la puedo subir porque esa gráfica del triángulo es de Depeche, no mía. Pero puedes verla porque fue el propio Depeche quien la puso en este mismo hilo.



ya, pero depeche hablaba de llegar a 6, y aqui otra gente objetivo en 7. la gráfica de los televisa de acumulación, yo de ahí no sé como determinais hasta donde subirá. de hecho un amigo me dijo que para esta accion ve subida hasta 5 nada mas. me intriga donde saca cada uno una cifra diferente


----------



## torrefacto (15 Abr 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ya, pero depeche hablaba de llegar a 6, y aqui otra gente objetivo en 7. la gráfica de los televisa de acumulación, yo de ahí no sé como determinais hasta donde subirá. de hecho un amigo me dijo que para esta accion ve subida hasta 5 nada mas. me intriga donde saca cada uno una cifra diferente



En parte puedes llevar razón, pero tan sólo haciendo análisis fundamental y viendo el gráfico historico se da uno cuenta que la acción está bastante infravalorada. Otra historia sería saber cuando subirá la acción.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## davoskmon (15 Abr 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> En parte puedes llevar razón, pero tan sólo haciendo análisis fundamental y viendo el gráfico historico se da uno cuenta que la acción está bastante infravalorada. Otra historia sería saber cuando subirá la acción.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Revalorización
CFG IBEX 35
1 semana	+6,47 % +3,10 % 

1 mes +6,93 % -5,39 % 

3 meses -1,79 % -6,86 % 

* 1 año -23,76 % +6,92 % *

Parece que la acción ha sido muy castigada y esta depreciada. El dato del precio de la variación del precio de la acción en un año, frente a la variación del indice del IBEX es reseñable. 

Antes puse *7*, aunque más bien preguntando que afirmando. En *ahorro e inversión* le daban un precio objetivo de *7.30€*, pero no me fió de lo que digan(gente que posiblemente manipula) así que preguntaba a foreros con experiencia, si *7* le parecía un precio objetivo posible. También pregunte por el soporte aunque nadie en eso se ha mojado. Creo que quizás un stop loss en *4.49€* podría ser optimo. 

*Depeche* puso como objetivo *6.5* € y la verdad que si llega hasta allí, pues quizás seria momento de vender, dado que también es el máximo en un año de cotización, ya veremos sobre la marcha. No quita que *romanrdgz* pueda tener razón. Ya sabemos a lo que nos arriesgamos, de todas formas.


----------



## davoskmon (16 Abr 2013)

Veremos como abre el Ibex , con el atentado de Boston. Suerte a todos hoy

Enviado desde mi MK16i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tiogelito (16 Abr 2013)

En algún sitio (que no he logrado encontrar, creo que era del foro) alguien advirtió hace unas semanas de que había movimientos muy fuertes apostando por bajada de bolsa a mediados de abril. No sé si esas apuestas bajistas era anticipando lo de China, en histórico, o en qué se basaban, pero sumando lo de Boston, les ha salido redondo…


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (16 Abr 2013)

Esta tarde la dedicaré a analizar campofrio. Igual entro con algo.


----------



## romanrdgz (16 Abr 2013)

Por favor comparte tus análisis, a ver si acabamos por ponernos de acuerdo en los soportes, resistecias y objetivos


----------



## Depeche (16 Abr 2013)

Yo ahora mismo le veo primer soporte en 4,70 euros


----------



## Neu___ (16 Abr 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo le veo primer soporte en 4,70 euros



Esperemos que no lo cruce


----------



## davoskmon (16 Abr 2013)

Ahora no sería mal precio para entrar esta a 4.86 bajando de 4.95. y y el volumen de hoy ha sido ridículo respecto ayer, si no cambia mucho ahora, tengo la sensación que mañana podemos ver como se rompe la resistencia de 4.99, creo que es clave ese punto. 

Enviado desde mi MK16i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ninfireblade (17 Abr 2013)

Parece que no termina de arrancar


----------



## Neu___ (17 Abr 2013)

2 centimos ha variado hoy 4,850 a 4,870. Habrá que esperar....


----------



## Rcn7 (17 Abr 2013)

Maneja un volumen demasiado pequeño... al menos el valor es estable.. jeje

Pero parece que irá para largo...


----------



## Neu___ (18 Abr 2013)

empieza bajando un poco hoy aunque parece plano.


----------



## itaka (18 Abr 2013)

no se empiezo a desconfiar de campofrio arranque para arriba, es una pena pq realmente parece una empresa buena, y que creo que esta infravalorada, pero no se.. a ver si algun experto que tenga un analisis completo puedo iluminarnos

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 15:05 ----------

por cierto, que os parece natra, es una empresa que me sigo hace tiempo. pero tengo sensaciones contradictorias, la veis a buen precio para entrar. ???.


----------



## Depeche (18 Abr 2013)

Yo sigo confiando,de momento no veo ningún motivo para vender.


----------



## itaka (18 Abr 2013)

no si yo tb confio, pero es que hay como una sombra que siempre que compro algo, al día siguiente baja de valor, jajaja, hay que dar tiempo, a mi me parece que el valor tiene que subir y si no pues mira más se perdio en cuba.


----------



## Algas (18 Abr 2013)

Pero qué ansias estáis...


----------



## torrefacto (18 Abr 2013)

Está tocando soporte, veremos como se porta la próxima semana


----------



## burbuilazale (18 Abr 2013)

tranquilité, que esto acaba de comenzar. Otra vez sube a 4,90.


----------



## davoskmon (18 Abr 2013)

La clave esta en 4.99, creo yo.


Al abordaje espartanos de la loncha fina de York. Lo siento no he podido soportarlo.  

Enviado desde mi MK16i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## torrefacto (19 Abr 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> La clave esta en 4.99, creo yo.
> 
> 
> Al abordaje espartanos de la loncha fina de York. Lo siento no he podido soportarlo.
> ...



Sin duda, esa es la clave, hay una importante resistencia en 5 €


----------



## latonga (22 Abr 2013)

Aprovechando que esta unos dias tranquila entro a 4,8, veremos donde salimos.


----------



## Tuco (23 Abr 2013)

He observado que, en al menos tres de las cinco ultimas sesiones, hay fuertes compras al final de la sesion que hacen subir el valor para que vuelva a caer al principio de la sesion siguiente. A. Elder en su libro, "Vivir del trading" dice que los inicios de sesion indican el sentir de los principiantes (en nuestro caso estos serian bajistas), mientras que los finales muestran el sentir de los expertos (en nuestro caso alcistas). Alguien podria apuntar alguna otra posible explicacion?


----------



## romanrdgz (23 Abr 2013)

Pues a mi la sensación que me da es que está entrando en tendencia lateral y no se mueve ni parriba ni pabajo. Pero en fin, si todos estáis tranquilos al respecto, siendo yo el novato, por algo será. :cook:


----------



## Algas (24 Abr 2013)

Buenas,

en Rankia hay hoy una entrada sobre Campofrío: Campofrío paso a paso.

No sé si me gusta que se hable de un valor, por un lado podría estar bien de cara a que "se caliente", y por otro, si aparece en las noticias como guay, a lo mejor es porque lleva un pufazo ::

Yo estoy contento con la compra y la voy a mantener "pa siempre".
Lo que no tengo tan claro es que de aquí a un par de semanas vaya a pegar un subidón, que sus veo un poco ansiosos .


----------



## Depeche (24 Abr 2013)

Gracias por tu aportación Algas, el artículo que has puesto es interesante,no se si afectará positiva o negativamente en el valor,pero es cierto lo que dice,los datos están ahí, yo pienso que Campofrio es una buena inversión, y en cuanto supere los 5 euros comenzará una subida interesante.
En resumidas cuentas creo que es una acción que tiene mucho potencial. Yo sigo en ella.


----------



## Neu___ (25 Abr 2013)

A ver si se anima que esta plana plana.


----------



## Depeche (25 Abr 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> A ver si se anima que esta plana plana.



Tiene muy buena pinta,y está aguantando muy bien, a partir de mañana en cuanto se desplome el ibex creo que va a tirar para arriba,preveo una semana muy alcista en Campofrio,la clave es superar los 5 euros.


----------



## romanrdgz (25 Abr 2013)

¿Por qué un desplome del Ibex mañana (con el que también cuento con que ocurra) implica subida de un valor cotizado en España como Campofrío? Yo más bien esperaría lo contrario, ¿no?


----------



## Rcn7 (26 Abr 2013)

Nose, pero ha cerrado bien la semana! Hemos rozado los 5€!! jeje


----------



## Sideshow Bob (30 Abr 2013)

ya ha roto la resistencia de 5


----------



## Neu___ (30 Abr 2013)

Ahora hace falta un poco de volumen para que se anime


----------



## Cordoba (30 Abr 2013)

Creéis que en esta va la vencida y va superar la resistencia?


----------



## Burbunvencido (30 Abr 2013)

Sin duda.

Va a haber remontada


----------



## Depeche (30 Abr 2013)

Yo creo que si, tiene muy buena pinta. 
Tendremos nuestra recompensa.


----------



## BlueLaser (2 May 2013)

So say we all :


----------



## BMW (2 May 2013)

Hoy en el confidencial.com le dedican un buen articulo a Natra, parece que lleva un buen año. Aunque viene arrastrando pérdidas de ejercicios anteriores, yo creo que es un valor interesante, que os parece?


----------



## Depeche (2 May 2013)

BMW dijo:


> Hoy en el confidencial.com le dedican un buen articulo a Natra, parece que lleva un buen año. Aunque viene arrastrando pérdidas de ejercicios anteriores, yo creo que es un valor interesante, que os parece?



Tiene una gráfica que da miedo!
La veo muy bajista,creo que antes de verano perderá un 20%,yo apuesto a que bajará a tocar el nivel de 1 euro.
Bajo mi punto de vista,ni tocarla!


----------



## BlueLaser (2 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tiene una gráfica que da miedo!
> La veo muy bajista,creo que antes de verano perderá un 20%,yo apuesto a que bajará a tocar el nivel de 1 euro.
> Bajo mi punto de vista,ni tocarla!



Disculpa mi ignorancia pero..., que es lo que da miedo en su gráfica? Te refieres a que "parece" no poder superar el nivel 1,30 y con eso que vaya a caer al nivel de 0,80? Si es asi, solo con dos "picos" de 1,30 ya es suficiente para suponer que no va a recuperar niveles superiores?

Gracias!


----------



## Depeche (3 May 2013)

A parte de la gráfica en si,que está dibujando una clara figura bajista,me baso también en indicadores de momento, como por ejemplo el MACD, williams, RSI, stochastic,ADX,Chaikin,TRIX y Aroon, además del volumen, y gráfica semanal.
En resumen, que mire el indicador que mire me indica que la acción va a caer en los próximos dias.
Solo tienes que seguirla los próximos dias y verás como irá bajando, y creo que no me equivocaré si te digo que tocará el nivel de 1 euro.

Saludos.


----------



## BlueLaser (3 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> A parte de la gráfica en si,que está dibujando una clara figura bajista,me baso también en indicadores de momento, como por ejemplo el MACD, williams, RSI, stochastic,ADX,Chaikin,TRIX y Aroon, además del volumen, y gráfica semanal.
> En resumen, que mire el indicador que mire me indica que la acción va a caer en los próximos dias.
> Solo tienes que seguirla los próximos dias y verás como irá bajando, y creo que no me equivocaré si te digo que tocará el nivel de 1 euro.
> 
> Saludos.



Re-diez! Existe alguna página que publique todos esos indicadores de manera agrupada o para cada valor te miras varias páginas de esos indicadores?

Gracias por tu respuesta, tomo nota para ir aprendiendo más sobre el tema, yo por ahora no voy más allá de soporte-resistencia-tendencia-volumen.

Salu2!


----------



## BMW (3 May 2013)

Veremos si te equivocas o no.. Ha mejorado mucho su rentabilidad y reducido su deuda considerablemente, además sigue creciendo en el mercado exterior y su principal negocio, el cacao ha aumentado su demanda.
Yo creo que la clave es que rompa los 1,30


----------



## Algas (3 May 2013)

BMW dijo:


> Hoy en el confidencial.com le dedican un buen articulo a Natra, parece que lleva un buen año. Aunque viene arrastrando pérdidas de ejercicios anteriores, yo creo que es un valor interesante, que os parece?



Cuando un valor se pone de moda y aparece en los medios desinformativos... malo! ::


----------



## Rcn7 (3 May 2013)

Rota la barrera de los 5€! A ver si la aguantaaa! Jeje


----------



## enda (3 May 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Re-diez! Existe alguna página que publique todos esos indicadores de manera agrupada o para cada valor te miras varias páginas de esos indicadores?
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta, tomo nota para ir aprendiendo más sobre el tema, yo por ahora no voy más allá de soporte-resistencia-tendencia-volumen.
> 
> Salu2!



Puedes empezar por aquí:

Gráfico de acciones de CAMPOFRIO FOOD GRP | CFG.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 11:55 ----------

Por cierto, el 23/05/2013 junta de accionistas de Campofrio

---------- Post added 03-may-2013 at 12:01 ----------

Depeche, ¿como ves ArcelorMittal?
Gráfico de acciones de ARCELORMITTAL REG | MTS.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## BlueLaser (3 May 2013)

enda dijo:


> Puedes empezar por aquí:
> 
> Gráfico de acciones de CAMPOFRIO FOOD GRP | CFG.MC Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> ...


----------



## Cordoba (3 May 2013)

Bueno hoy parece que ha tonteado por encima de los 5€ , aunque no lo aguanta, veremos a ver como cierra, lo mismo es el principio de algo interesante.


----------



## Metal12 (3 May 2013)

5 Globitos tiene la loba .............:XX::XX::XX:

Con tó lo que te han criticaó *Depeche*.

Buen fin de semana a todos los que entramos en su día.

*Depeche* mis felicitaciones :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (3 May 2013)

Gracias Metal12, muy buen cierre el de hoy, y no se si os habéis fijado pero lo más importante para mi es el volumen que ha habido, ha aumentado muchísimo el volumen,de hecho si no estoy equivocado hoy ha sido el dia donde ha habido más volumen de negociación.
La cosa pinta muy bien para los próximos dias.
Buen fin de semana!


----------



## simontemplario (4 May 2013)

Mas consejos para próximos puentes/vacaciones?


----------



## HisHoliness (6 May 2013)

Análisis Campofrio: Plan estratégico ambicioso, posible OPA y posición en un valor con incertidumbre en sus previsiones

Análisis Campofrio: Plan estratégico ambicioso, posible OPA y posición en un valor con incertidumbre en sus previsiones
3
05 de mayo de 2013
Guardar
Comentarios


( No tengo tomadas posiciones en este valor) Durante los años que llevo inviertiendo en renta variable, la experiencia me ha mostrato que la mayoría de las veces no son las empresas excelentes las que me otorgan la mejor rentabilidad, ya que suelen cotizar expectativas muy altas, por este motivo, ningún valor debe ser descartado sí nos ofrece una interesante oportunidad de obtener un buen rendimiento, por ello a pesar de que analizar esta compañía siempre me ha dado cierta pereza, principalmente por el sector donde opera, y lo cierto es que sí echamos un primer vistazo a la cuenta de resultados correspondiente al ejercicio 2.012, observamos que para unas ventas de casi 2.000 millones de euros, el grupo solamente es capaz de generar valor al accionista por importe de 16 mill de euros en términos de beneficio neto, o lo que es lo mismo, por cada 100 euros que vendió Campofrio, al accionista no le llegó ni un (1) euro en este ejercicio. Esto, ya me pone sobre aviso de que nos encontramos ante un sector de márgenes ajustados, de fuerte competencia y donde con semejantes apreturas en términos de rentabilidad, debo aumentar mi margen de seguridad a la hora de plantearme el precio de entrada, siempre y cuando decida tomar posiciones en este valor. Adicionalmente existen otros 4 hechos que debo tener en cuenta:

Tenemos la posibilidad de una posible Opa de Smithfield Foods, como luego se especificará.
Un plan estratégico presentado por la compañía quizá demasiado optimista.
Y por sí fuera poco, tenemos a Caixabank que heredó de Banca Cívica un paquete del 4% en Campofrio, que no cumple sus principios históricos de inversión y podría existir una salida de papel a medio o corto plazo a unos precios inferiores al de cotización. La Caixa pone a la venta las inversiones deficitarias de Banca Cívica por 1.300 millones - elConfidencial.com
Aunque sea un mero trámite de renovación dentro de los acuerdos adoptados en Junta General de Accionistas, durante Mayo de 2.012, se autoriza al consejo de administración a la posibilidad de ampliar capital social hasta 51 millones de euros a un (1) euro de valor nominal por acción. Esta situación no es baladí, pues estamos hablando de un incremento de nada más y nada menos que de un 50% en el número de las acciones en circulación con la dilución del beneficio por acción que ello podría conllevar, por tanto, este punto debo tenerlo en cuenta a la hora de valorar la entrada y ponerme en el peor escenario posible, y en caso de que se llegará a ejecutar esta ampliación de capital, debo tener presente sí Campofrio será capaz de incrementar su beneficio en el mismo porcentaje que el incremento en el número de acciones en circulación. A priori, esta posibilidad se presenta como muy pero que muy remota, más si cabe, teniendo la posibilidad el consejo de administración de efectuar una nueva emisión de bonos, además de tener líneas de financiación sin disponer por un importe de 170 millones de euros. Sin embargo, la puesta en marcha de un plan estratégico ambicioso con una inversión prevista de más de 300 mill de euros a 3 años que según la compañía se inició en 2.012 se financiaría mediante recursos propios, es decir, con la propia generación de caja de la actividad ordinaria y ventas de algún activo no estratégico. Por ello, debe ponerme sobre aviso, que ante dificultades no previstas como deterioros en los márgenes por incremento de costes, o dificultad de efectuar las desinversiones previstas por la compañía, siempre el consejo podría acudir a esta posibilidad. Por tanto, pese a tener muy pocas posibilidades de que ocurra esta operación, tampoco debemos descartala al 100%, más si cabe, sabiendo que la compañía no quiere incurrir en más deuda por la aplicación de su plan estratégico y conociendo que se le presenta los siguientes acontecimientosa a algo más de 3 años vista (2013-2016): 1) Vencimiento de principal de deuda ( emisión de bonos y principal de préstamo) : 600 mill.2) estimación de pago de intereses 170 mill de euros ( 8,25% retribución del bono). 3) inversiones estimadas por el plan estratégico por importe de 243 mill en los prox 3 años. de euros = aprox 1.013 millones de euros en salida de caja prevista por las actividades de inversión y financiación. Sí cogemos como ejemplo el F.E explotación ajustado generado durante 2.012 (169 mill de euros), y pese a que consideremos que se producirá una mejora de este flujo de caja operativo principalmente a partir de 2.014, la compañía necesitaría unos 6 años para cubrir con todo su flujo de caja operativo las necesidades de inversión y financiación en apenas un escenario de algo más de 3 años y suponiendo que no ocurrieran hechos excepcionales que perjudicaran un entorno complejo.


ANÁLISIS CUALITATIVO.

Sin lugar a dudas, Campofrio no necesita ninguna presentación, ya que todos conocemos a este grupo como uno de los principales conglomerados a nivel europeo especializado en la transformación y comercialización de los elaborados cárnicos. Principalmente aquellos relacionados con la carne de cerdo.

Crecimiento internacional basado en adquisiciones y operaciones de concentración empresarial.

Campofrio efectuó una estrategia de crecimiento mediante compras u operaciones de concentración de negocios, no hay más que ver el enorme valor de su fondo de comercio registrado en el activo no corriente de su balance para hacernos ver, la manera en la que se ha introducido en los distintos mercados europeos, como el italiano, el francés, el portugués, Europa del este,… En cuanto a las operaciones más recientes, sin duda destaca por encima de todas ellas lo que es hoy CAMPOFRIO FOOD GROUP, derivado de la combinación de negocios llevada a cabo durante el ejercicio 2.008, donde la Sociedad mediante un proceso de fusión por absorción con la división europea de Smithfield food, integra el patrimonio de esta sociedad Holding denominada Groupe Smithfield Holding, que le llevaría a la constitución de una firma puntera europea que sería presidida por Pedró Ballvé líder en los mercados de España, Francia, Portugal y Holanda, además de una presencia destacada en otros países como Alemania, Reino Unido, Italia y Bélgica…

Compañía marquista, pero se enfrenta a consumidores con menor poder adquisitivo ante un entorno complejo con incrementos en la tasa de paro europea y disminución en la renta disponible, especialmente en el Sur de Europa.(Amenaza)

Campofrio es una empresa marquista, pese a que una parte de su producción la destina a marca blanca, más del 60% de su producción actual se centra en marca propia, es decir, serían productos destinados al segmento ”Premium" o más caro, pese a los últimos mensajes lanzados por la compañía apostando por “abandonar el concepto de que una marca como Campofrio se dirige solo al segmento premium“ y para ello quiere que sus productos sean más accesibles, sin embargo, y esta es la realidad que una parte importante de sus productos son más caros, que incorporan un mayor valor añadido y como tal una mejora de márgenes que la marca blanca , de la que también produce en aproximadamente un 40% sobre el total de su producción. No hay más que ver el enorme presupuesto que destina campofrio a fortalecer su marca cada año en campañas de publicidad y marketing. Sin embargo, el entorno es muy complicado, se enfrenta a un consumidor que destina menos presupuesto a la cesta de la compra, y donde cada semana debe estirar los 50-70-120 euros que destina a la cesta de la compra de la mejor manera posible. El problema principal, es que cada vez estamos ante más consumidores que no pueden elegir por decisión propia, sino que están condicionados por un menor importe de renta disponible a la hora de llenar la cesta de la compra y por ello mucho de ellos tienen a bajar sus estándares de calidad.

Paradójicamente a lo indicado en el apartado anterior, existe un transvase de consumidores a segmentos donde opera Campofrio. (Oportunidad).

Como consecuencia de la situación económica que padecemos, se está produciendo junto a lo indicado en anteriores párrafos una bajada de categoría de producto, es decir, no tengo dinero para jamón iberico y me cambio al serrano, esto está beneficiando a campofrio, en varios segmentos, el segmento de las salchichas que pondera un 15% en ventas ha atrapado clientes de otras categorías como la carne de vacuno, mucho más cara, y esta explicación está detrás del crecimiento del 8% que ha experimentado este segmento. Otro segmento que será beneficiado por esta situación, es el de las pizzas donde campofrio estaba rozando una cuota nacional del 10%.

Hasta ahora la política de austeridad y presión fiscal Europea beneficia a las marcas blancas ante marquistas como Campofrio cuyos productos Premium (más caros) pueden ser fácilmente vulnerables ante otros más económicos dentro de un sector con fuerte competencia como el cárnico, y las perspectivas para el ejercicio 2.013-2.014 a pesar de algunos cambios por parte de la UE no parecen tan optimistas como las previsiones de crecimiento que apunta la compañía (Amenaza)

Las políticas de subidas de impuestos como normal general que han provocado el recorte del gasto en general, y principalmente el palo que se ha metido en España al impuesto que grava el consumo (IVA) durante los últimos años, aderezado con subidas de impuestos en el ámbito local como IBI, tasas municipales, u otros tributos del estado como impuestos especiales, tasas, etc han provocado que los consumidores miremos más que nunca el bolsillo, sí el jamón cocido de campofrio cuesta a 9,90 euros/kg, tenemos sustitutivos en forma de segundas marcas por 6,80 euros/kg (45% más barato) e incluso por 5 eur/kg en forma de york para sándwich perfectamente sustituvo ante un empeoramiento del entorno para el consumidor. Aunque cada vez tiene menos peso, debemos recordar que España sigue siendo un mercado fundamental para campofrio con un peso en su cifra de negocios de más de un 36%. Pero más allá de lo ocurrido, existen indicios que apuntan a que podría producirse una nueva subida de iva y otros impuestos en los próximos meses como consecuencia del enorme agujero que sigue produciéndose en las cuentas públicas, lo que supondría otro duro golpe al bolsillo de los esquilados consumidores. Y el problema de esto, sí es que llega a producirse…, es que los fabricantes como consecuencia de la importante competencia suelen asumir en márgenes parte de esta subida de impuestos con objeto de no perder cuota de mercado, y no estamos precisamente ante un sector con amplios márgenes. Por tanto, este punto debe ser muy tenido en cuenta en las valoraciones que estimemos.

Escenario inflacionista en costes importantes de producción. (Amenaza)

La principal materia prima de campofrio es la carne de cerdo, y la principal materia prima de la carne de cerdo es el pienso. El cereal marca el inicio del coste de la materia prima de campofrio, y en los últimos tiempos ha tenido un incremento de enormes dimensiones llegando a batir la cotización de carne de cerdo un record histórico a finales de 2.012, y la previsión es que estos precios se mantengan durante el ejercicio 2.013, pese a que el precio del cereal se moderé o disminuya, ya que además de lo anunciado, existe otro hecho importante, como consecuencia de la fuerte demanda de los consumidores asiáticos que importan enormes y cuantiosas cantidades de carne porcina que influyen en el incremento del precio de este tipo de carne. Por si fuera poco, nos encontramos con un panorama inflacionista en los costes energéticos como prevé la propia compañía, y por esto motivo, campofrio se enfrenta ante un reto complicado en cuanto a la optimización de sus procesos productivos con objeto de hacer frente a este escenario de costes inflacionistas que se le presenta.La carne de cerdo bate rcords histricos de precio y seguir al alza en 2013

Diversidad de mercado geográfico y sector de corte defensivo.(Oportunidad)

El 64% de su cifra de negocio correspondiente al ejercicio 2.012 lo destinó a mercados foráneos, sin embargo, pese a que tiene presencia en EEUU, prácticamente la totalidad de su producción se consume en Europa, y aquí tiene un punto de mejora con la diversificación a otros mercados foráneos que actualmente tiene poca presencia. Especialmente importante será la entrada con fuerza en los próximos años en los mercados del norte de Europa, principalmente porque nos encontraremos ante consumidores con mayor poder adquisitivo para comprar productos de mejor calidad como los que produce campofrio.

Posicionamiento dentro del mercado (Fortaleza).

A pesar de lo enumerado en anteriores párrafos, sí existe alguna compañía dentro de su sector capaz de repercutir los incrementos de costes de manera ágil a sus clientes esa es Campofrio, la ventaja de esta compañía es su imponente imagen de marca, su inversión en I+D de estos años atrás, con mejoras continuas en sus procesos y la calidad de sus productos, con nuevos embases más atractivos, que fortalece su imagen de marca de calidad ante el consumidor, prefiriendo en ocasiones comprar productos como el pavo braseado o jamón cocido extra campofrio como es mi caso, a otros productos más económicos pero con diferente textura y sabor. Por este motivo, Campofrio consigue ser una marca líder en su sector y reconocida como un productor que cumple con los estándares de mayor calidad dentro de su sector. Quién no conoce las marcas: Campofrio,Navidul,Oscar Mayer,Revilla,Fiorucci,...

Importante margen de mejora en la capacidad y eficiencia productiva. (Oportunidad)

Sin duda, su esfuerzo va a costar a la compañía, pero lo cierto, es que Campofrio tiene enormes posibilidades de mejora, que podría suponer enormes beneficios a futuro mediante la optimización de sus recursos, como demuestra uno de los objetivos de su plan estratégico que sería la reestructuración y eliminación de capacidad de producción ociosa, buscando la posibilidad de tener practicamente la plena capacidad de producción para el ejercicio 2.015 muy superior al porcentaje actual, y como ejemplo de ello ,sirva esta nota de prensa donde se anuncia el cierre de 3 plantas productivas durante el ejercicio 2.013, además de otras 2 que cerró en 2.012

Campofrío reordena su producción con el cierre de tres plantas este año y la apertura de una en Soria

Plan estratégico 2012-2015 de Campofrio. (muy ambicioso)

Como consecuencia de este plan estratégico ya dotó la compañía una provisión cercana a los 90 millones de euros durante el ejercicio 2.011. Estas líneas de actuación se focalizan en 1) Reordenación de su estructura productiva, con el objetivo de alcanzar el 90% de uso de su capacidad fabril.2) Fortalecer sus marcas estratégicas y optimizar su cartera de productos. 3) Entrada en nuevos mercados, principalmente el Norte de Europa.

Además Campofrio espera alcanzar un margen EBITDA superior al 12% al término de este plan (durante el 2.012 alcanzó el 7,8% ajustado y además se enfrenta con un escenario de costes de producción inflaccionista en los próximos años), un crecimiento en ventas cercano al 5% anual y un ratio de endeudamiento neto/ebitda inferior a 3x en 2.015.

Si estos datos se cumplieran, es inevitable suponer que la cotización de CAMPOFRIO debería responder de manera positiva en el medio plazo y sería una oportunidad de inversión, ya que la compañía pasaría a tener unas ventas estimadas en 2.015 de 2.220 mill de euros, un ebitda algo superior a 265 mill y un beneficio neto que podría incluso dispararse por encima de los 60 millones de euros, todo esto, además con un ratio de DFN/Ebitda inferior a 3x. ( estaríamos hablando de incrementos respecto a 2012 en vtas de +16%, ebitda ajustado +80% y beneficio neto ajustado +129%. Lo que supondría a un precio de cotización actual de 5 euros/acc.un per atractivo de 8,52 en 2.015

A priori, parece extremadamente complicado que pueda llegar a estas cifras porque el escenario no es nada favorable en cuanto a sus costes de producción y al entorno de disminución del poder adquisitivo del consumidor, lo cual puede suponer una dilatación en el plazo de ejecución del plan, además debemos predecir de cara al beneficio neto, seguirá teniendo un importante coste financiero durante estos años principalmente como consecuencia del cupon en la emisión de bonos emitida en 2009, y aunque no influya para el ebitda tendrá una mayor carga en concepto de amortizaciones por las inversiones previstas que le hará pesar sobre el beneficio neto y ante estas perspectivas pueden existir elementos adicionales como subidas de iva, que podría afectar negativamente a la compañía.Veremos sí Campofrio será capaz de repercutir al consumidor el alza en sus costes, pero por lo pronto, en mi escenario voy a considerar que campofrio crecerá mucho menos de lo que estima la compañía por el complicado entorno económico, y mis estimaciones serán enormemente prudentes con objeto de tomar posiciones a un precio que no me pille los dedos.

Y si llega la OPA de Smithfield Food sobre Campofrio? En Abril de 2.011 Smithfield en asociación con Ballvé no culminó finalmente la ejecución de la OPA de exclusión sobre Campofrio, principalmente por 2 motivos: 1) malas perspectivas económicas en Europa, y 2) descenso en el precio de su cotización, lo que dificultaba que la operación proyectada sea financiada de manera no dilutiva. En aquel momento valoraron a la compañía en 9,50 euros por acción, 971 millones de euros. Ahora las circunstancias son radicalmente distintas: 1) el precio de cotización es un 40% más bajo que en aquel momento, 2) Un tipo de cambio $/Eur. más favorable que por aquel entonces, 3) los años venideros para campofrio debería a priori mejorar los pasados de manera significativa, y por último pienso, que Campofrio sigue siendo una muy buena opción para este Grupo, porque estrátegicamente sería un paso adelante importantísimo. Por tanto, esta opción podría estar ahí y no sería descartable encontrarnos esta opción un día cualquiera en el corto o medio plazo.

ANÁLISIS CUANTITATIVO.

No es fácil analizar a un grupo con contínuas compras de negocio, inmerso en un proceso de reordenación industrial con contínuos cargos en gastos no recurrentes, que dificultan la normalización de sus márgenes, y unas previsiones complejas en cuento a capex, márgenes, posibles desviación en el plan estratégico,..... por este motivo la prudencia debemos tenerla presente en nuestras estimaciones.

Composición del Activo de la compañía.



Puntos a tener en cuenta:

1) Importante peso del Fondo de Comercio de Consolidación que representa un 33% del total del activo en 2.012, recordando que el fondo de comercio es el exceso del precio pagado por la adquisición de una compañía sobre el valor de mercado de su activo neto de pasivo en el momento de la compra, lo que nos debe llevar a tomar cierta precaución ante un intangible no referenciado a ningún mercado activo y por tanto, a conocer a ciencia cierta su valor real pese al test de deterioro indicado por la compañía en su memoria,y sobre la capacidad de realización en caso de que se vendieran las Unidades Generadoras de Efectivo a las que está asociada. 2) Importante peso de la inversión en Activo no corriente ( 576 mill 2012) lo que demuestra que estamos ante un grupo con enorme proceso industrial, lo que debe llevarnos a vigilar:1) El capex de mantenimiento y de nueva inversión, principalmente en instalaciones, 2) Apalancamiento operativo por elevada estructura de costes fijos y 3)Rentabilidad de los activos funcionales vs coste del endeudamiento. Por lo demás, observamos que las partidas más realizables desde el punto de vista de liquidez (Tesorería + excedente de cja+deudores comerciales+ otras financieras) representa un total en 2.012 de apenas de un 20%, por lo tanto, sí tenemos en cuenta que la inversión en activo fijo, es más compleja porque 1) Inmoviliza muchos recursos y 2) Una vez puesta en marcha es muy complicado su rectificación por la cantidad de recursos necesarios, obtenemos que desde el punto de vista de liquidez no es un activo en general de gran calidad, además de 135mill de euros en activo por impuesto diferido que implicarán la necesidad de generar ganancias importantes durante los próximos ejercicios para poder realizarlos. Por lo demás, se puede apreciar que nos encontramos ante una compañía que ha crecido estos años (2009-2012) como lo demuestra el incremento de su activo en más de un 16% que luego compararemos con sus ventas, y además que ha ganado en términos de eficiencia operativa con una reducción de su capital corriente, lo que mejora en términos de necesidades de financiación como luego se indicará en el apartado de las N.O.F. La nota positiva, es que sus existencias que no olvidemos representan más de un 15% del total de su pie de balance son productos que serían facilmente realizables, pues nos encontramos con productos con fácil salida al mercado, a diferencia de otras compañías que operan en sectores distintos con un valor unitario por producto términado muchísimo más alto y con más dificultad de realización.

Composición del Pasivo de la compañía.



Sí observamos sus fuentes de financiación, está claro que estamos ante un grupo que acude principalmete a fuentes externas, como demuestra que 74 de cada 100 euros provienen de estas, representando la autofinanciación tan solo los restantes 26 euros hasta completar los 100 euros, con una disminución del peso desde 2009 donde por aquel año representaba un 32% sobre el total de las fuentes de financiación. Sin lugar a dudas destaca el endeudamiento financiero, que representa más del 27% sobre el total de su financiación, y la financiación espontánea ( sin coste financiero) con un peso de los acreedores comerciales de casí un 28%. Como dato relevante, tenemos que resaltar el notable incremento en la partida de provisiones a l/p durante el ejercicio 2.011, entre otros, como consecuencia de los gastos previstos por el Grupo en el proceso de reordenación de activos que llevará a cabo durante el periodo 2012-2015. Por lo demás, vemos que el peso de las fuentes de financiación a largo plazo se han ido reduciendo de manera continua desde 2.009, lo que afectará de manera negativa al fondo de maniobra.

Necesidades Operativas de Fondos, Fondo de maniobra, Endeudamiento y Ratios de Liquidez.-

Podemos apreciar como la gestión del capital corriente operativo ha ido mejorando año tras año, principalmente como consecuencia del lado del pasivo corriente operativo donde ha incrementado los días de pago a proveedores que pasan de 62 días como periodo medio de pago en 2.011 a 71 en 2.012, y como consecuencia de una mayor rotación de la partida de clientes, y una estabilización de su partida de existencias en balance pese al crecimiento de un 5% en su cifra de negocios. Tener unas necesidades operativas de fondos negativas, significa que todo su activo corriente operativo lo financia con recursos que no devenga coste financiero, o lo que es lo mismo, sus acreedores le están financiado su activo circulante sin percibir por ello un solo euro en concepto de ingreso financiero, lo que no está nada mal.

Por el lado del fondo de maniobra, podemos observar la disminución contínuada desde el ejercicio 2.009, como consecuencia del relevante incremento del activo no corriente por encima de las fuentes de financiación del largo plazo a causa del crecimiento, entre otras mediante la compra de negocios donde parte se canceló con salida de caja y el importante incremento en las diferencias temporarías deducibles. Por lo demás se verá en los posteriores cuadros, pese a que ha existido un empeoramiento contínuo de los ratios de liquidez, de momento no es motivo de preocupación porque la companía tiene una posición de liquidez estable y sólida con 340 millones de disponible, entre caja,excedente de caja y líneas de créditos no dispuestas.

Como se puede apreciar en este cuadro, las ratios de liquidez empeoran año tras año, sin embargo, la situación está lejos de preocuparme dado que la ratio de liquidez inmediata pese a no llegar al dato recomendado es un valor aceptable que mejora respecto a 2.011, ya además el grupo dispone de líneas de crédito no utilizadas por un importe relevante de 170 millones de euros.



( se pone de manifiesto que el ebitda correspondiente a 2.011 de este post difiere respecto al indicado por la compañía de 169 mill, y se realizan ajustes a los Flujos de efectivo de explotación )Cuando medimos el endeudamiento de este tipo de compañías con cargas financieras relevantes, debemos tener cuidado de no utilizar exclusivamente las ratios de medicción basados unicamente en márgenes operativos como el ebitda, porque de lo contratio no estaría penalizando la salida de carga financiera que se produce y nos podría distorsionar la visión de la problemática real de este endeudamiento y la capacidad que tendría la compañía de devolución. Por este motivo, he señalado los últimos ratios en color oscuro, y observamos que el endeudamiento se ha reducido en 2.012 respecto a 2.011 en más de 37 mill de euros y esto es positivo, sin embargo, en términos de ratio de endeudamiento neto/gener. caja respecto a 2.011 apenas ha variado pese a disminuir el endeudamiento neto , lo que nos indica que este área es muy importante vigilarla, ya que estamos hablando de que la compañía necesitaría 4 años y medio de generación de caja ajustada en términos económicos destinados exlusivamente para cancelar su endeudamiento neto, y tenemos que tener en cuenta que adicionalmente tiene previsto un capex en los próximos 3 años de un importe muy relevante que podría rondar los 240 millones de euros, por este motivo, he añadido el último ratio donde la generación de caja financiera refleja el importe del flujo de efectivo generado por la actividad de explotación, disminuido por el capex y los pagos por cancelación de principal y cargas financieras y vemos que presenta ratios muy importantes. Por tanto, este área que presenta unos ratios de endeudamiento por encima de los deseados (bajo mi punto de vista) debe seguir siendo vigilado muy de cerca, principlamente sí la empresa está generando la caja suficiente para cumplir con su capex y hacer frente a las cargas financieras sin problemas, y no olvidemos que el entorno se presenta complejo.

Solvencia,Cobertura y Autofinanciación.- En el caso de la ratio de solvencia no presenta niveles excelentes, sí tenemos en cuenta que ha disminuido desde 2009, y que al cierre de ejercicio 2.012 dispone entre activo por fondo de comercio ( sin referencia a un mercado activo que nos indique el valor real en el caso de vender sus activos que forman sus Unidades generadoras de efectivo) y activos por impuesto diferido ( no tenemos asegurada su realización porque dependen de la marcha futura de la compañía) la friolera de más de 850 millones de euros. Por lo tanto, viene a reforzar mi ídea de que el activo no es de gran calidad desde el punto de vista de liquidez, y desde el punto de vista de solvencia la compañía no presenta un ratio muy positivo. La cobertura disminuye en 2.012 por debajo de 1, como demuestra su fondo de maniobra negativo, y la autofinanciación es pobre, lo que indica que el grupo presenta un grado de capitalización bajo.

31/12/2012	31/12/2011	31/12/2010	31/12/2009
Solvencia 1,36 1,35 1,49 1,49
Cobertura 0,97 1,01 1,07 1,11
Autofinanciación 0,26 0,26 0,33	
0,33



GENERACIÓN DE CAJA.- (He realizado una reclasificación sobre el estado de flujo de efectivo del modelo oficial, bajando el pago de intereses del FE de explotación al financiero). Y observamos que en el primer nivel, el más importante, la compañía genera un flujo de efectivo de explotación cercano a los 170 millones de euros en 2.012, sin embargo, este dato no es demasiado positivo sí lo comparamos respecto a ejercicios anteriores (2011 y 2010), el alza de las materias primas y costes energéticos junto con la enorme competencia del sector y el incremento del consumo de la marca blanca, así como las adaptaciones necesarias de eficiencia en las últimas compras, han evitado que algunas de las eficiencias conseguidas por la compañía se materialicen en una mayor generación de caja operativa. No obstante, tomando de referencia un volumen de ventas de casi 2.000 mill de euros, la compañía en 2.012 unicamente pudo generar por cada 100 euros de ventas 9 euros de caja operativa, de las que destinó 3,70 euros a las necesidades derivadas de las actividades de inversión y 3,61 euros a pagar a sus acreedores financieros, lo que supone que de cada 9 euros que generá de caja operativa por cada 100 euros que vende, solamente queda un remantente de 1,69 euros en la compañía, o lo que es lo mismo en 2.012 por cada 100 euros que vendió, solamente fue capaz de generar una caja neta de 1,69 euros. Esto es un problema, porque tiene una salida de caja recurrente en capex media en los últimos 4 años de 67 millones y un pago medio a sus acreedores financieros de 102 mill lo que sin duda resta mucho atractivo a esta compañía, más si cabe con una inversión prevista entre 2013 y 2015 de más de 230 millones superior a la media de los últimos 4 años. 









Rentabilidad sobre capital empleado, rentabilidadad del accionista. No hay más que ver que nos encontramos ante una compañía que tiene unos ratios de rentabilidad muy flojos, podemos observar que en 2.012 por cada 100 euros de financiación con coste tan sólo fue cápaz de generar una rentabilidad sobre el empleo de estos recursos de apenas 7 euros, lo cual, nos debe indicar que ante el inicio de proyectos que necesiten financiación que devengue coste, debemos vigilar muy de cerca que el coste efectivo de la deuda no sea superior a la rentabilidad que obtendría la compañía al invertir estos fondos. En 2.012 el coste efectivo de la deuda de campofrio ascendió a 7,67% superior incluso al ROCE, ahora bien, hay que tener en cuenta que la mayor parte de la deuda obedece a una emisión de bonos al 8,25% de tipo de interés anual, lo que supone de alguna manera tener distorsionado el coste efectivo. No obstante la nota positiva, es que se ha mejorado respecto al ejercicio 2.011 pero es evidetente que la compañía debe mejorar de manera notable en este aspecto. Respecto a la rentabilidad del accionista, 2.011 como consecuencia de las provisiones no es representativo, por eso tenemos que fijarnos en la última línea donde están eliminadas las provisiones, pero observamos una rentabilidad demasiado floja, que desde el punto de vista de inversión no hace muy interesante invertir en esta compañía, ya que asumiendo un riesgo por la entrada en renta variable, por cada 100 euros aportados en capital y beneficios acumulados por la compañía, tan solo es capaz de generar un valor al accionista "normalizado" de poco más de 4 euros, hasta hace poco casi lo que ofrecía un activo "libre de riesgo," podríamos pensar que muy poco fruto para asumir el riesgo de invertir en renta variable y encima en un sector con un escenario a priori de costes operativos inflaccionista que la empresa debe superar mediante mejoras en la eficiencia y translación de estos al cliente. No obstante, espero que estos márgenes sigan mejorando de manera sostenida como consecuencia de la estrategía llevada a cabo por la compañía en los próximos ejercicios.





Cuenta de resultados y principales magnitudes económicas. Apreciamos que ha existido un incremento en la cifra de negocios, principalmente por la última adquisición durante el ejercicio 2.011 de cesare fiorucci.La evolución de los márgenes superiores no es positiva, vemos como el ebitda durante el ejercicio 2.012 es inferior a los 2 ejercicios precedentes, así como el beneficio neto de explotación, esta situación entre otras se ha debido a un coste mayor de sus aprovisionamientos como demuestra que el coste del cerdo se ha incrementado de manera relevante en los últimos ejercicios. ( en 2.012 el consumo de aprovisionamiento supone el 55,5% de la cifra de ventas, mientras que en 2.009 estaba situado en el 53% +/-). Además de esto, el mayor peso en la producción de la marca blanca con precios de venta por kilogramo menores, política que está cambiando actualmente hacia productos con mayor margen.y una disminución en otros ingresos de explotación recurrentes han hecho caer su margen operativo principal. A esto, tenemos que añadir que el beneficio neto de explotación se ha visto afectado por un incremento en el gasto por amortización de más de un 9% respecto a 2.009 como consecuencia de las actividades de inversión por parte de la compañía.













No obstante, a tenor del plan estratégico marcado por la compañia estos márgenes debería ir quedando atrás cada año, sin embargo, no se puede olvidar que se le presenta un escenario complicado y donde sus estimaciones no serán ni mucho menos fácil de conseguir.

Buscando un precio objetivo con marcada prudencia en las estimaciones. El primer método para calcular el precio objetivo, sería un método mixto de valoración. Consideramos el valor en libros de la compañía (aprox 600 mill), por criterio de prudencia no nos creemos el valor de su fondo de comercio, y pensamos que ante una venta forzada de las unidades generadoras de efectivo al que está asignado el fondo de comercio, valdría la mitad, y por este motivo, hacemos un ajuste de 366 mill. A este valor inicial ajustado de la compañía, le añadimos un fondo de comercio ( plusvalía del propio negocio no recogido en libros, lo que él que va a vender deja de percibir por las expectativas de creacción de valor) que calculamos como la generación de caja "económica" descontada en un horizonte temporal de 5 años marcado por un entorno muy complejo:



A continuación presentamos el segundo método, Un método basado en el descuento de flujo de caja libre ( free cash flow), en un horizonte temporal de 5 años descontado a una tasa promedio de capital del 8%, de lo que se despresnde un valor por acción de casi 3 euros.



El tercer método, es un multiplo 6 de ebitda normalizado medio esperado en los próximos 5 años, al que le ajustamos su posición financiera neta ( caja - deuda), y de esta forma ponderamos la importante cuantía de deuda que tiene registrada la compañía en su balance.



De los 3 métodos cálculados con datos muy prudentes nos sale un valor objetivo de 5,31 euros, lo que supone que el valor cotizaría con una prima de descuento de apenas un 6%.

Conclusión y Estrategía a seguir: Hace 2 años, los que mejor conocen a Campofrio valoraron a la compañía a un precio por acción de 9,50 euros. Este precio lo tengo que tener en cuenta sin lugar a dudas como una referecia, un precio 90% superior al actual, lo que podría darnos una indicación de que campofrio cotiza a un precio muy interesante. Sin embargo, ni siquiera a 5 euros que es +/- el valor objetivo que me ha salido estoy cómodo, estamos ante un grupo con márgenes justos, una rentabilidad sobre recursos empleados con coste financiero que practicamente rozaba el coste efectivo de la deuda de cualquier empresa hace excasas fechas, lo que incrementos en deuda adicionales de producirse quizás no sería demasiado convenientes, inmersa en un proceso de reordenación industrial de importantes dimensiones, ante consumidores con menor poder adquisitivo, un escenario inflaccionista en determinados costes de producción, la feroz competencia de las marcas blancas, y ante una incertidumbre e inseguridad causada por los políticos que invita casi al pánico, ante posibles ajustes fiscales que todavía mermen más la ya complicada renta disponible en España ( pesa un 36% en su cifra de negocios), aderezada por la crisis de consumo que existe en general en Europa. Lo cierto, es que Campofrio tiene enorme margen de mejora, va a seguir mejorando el mix de producto, va a incrementar el precio de venta por kg, y reducirá costes por otro lado, por la eficiencia en sus procesos industriales al ampliar su capacidad por planta, pero honestamente, no creo que pueda cumplir con el plan tan ambicioso que se trae entre manos, la clave bajo mi punto de vista, será la capacidad de trasladar el incremento de costes variables al cliente, taréa nada sencilla, pero que puede ser factible apoyado por la imagen de sus marcas a través de las cuantiosas campañas publicitarias, sin lugar a dudas destacable el crecimiento en paises con mayor renta per capita de europa, a todo esto, podemos un día levantarnos y leer en prensa que se lanza una OPA por campofrio con una buena prima y quedarme con una buena cara de pasmao, porque sinceramente creo que la OPA se lanzará por el semejante descuento respecto al precio original tomado como referencia y mejor cotización $/Eur , o bien, que caixabank se deshaga de su participación con un descuento sobre el precio de cotización, que lo cierto, que en el caso de Tubacex no pasó, y no sé hasta que punto puede pesar en la cotización esta situación. El valor contable es superior al de cotización 5,74 eur vs 5 eur, ahora bien , una empresa con tanto activo valorado a coste histórico, o lo que es lo mismo valorado al precio de compra, que nada tiene que ver lo que se pagó con su valor de mercado actual, pese a que los deterioros de valor ayudan a revertir esta circunstancia, por este motivo no me parece representativo esta referencia, entre otras con un peso tan importante de un activo como el fondo de comercio del que no tenemos referencias de mercado actual, a 5 euros su capitalización bursatil sería 511 mill + posición financiera neta estimada de 430 mill = EV 941/150 ebitda aj estimado en 2.013 = 6,27x, superior a la media de valoración de su sector que podría andar sobre los 5,2x, por ello, la ratio EV/Gener caja económica 2.013 = 941/94= 10x. Por este motivo, a día de hoy voy a ver los toros desde la barrera, marco un margen de seguridad sobre el precio actual de cotización del 20%, hasta los 4 euros que sería mi precio de entrada y me permitiría situarme a la media del sector EV/Ebitda aj 5,5X, sí llegará a producirse esta bajada, volvería a reevaluar los datos de la compañía por sí el deterioro de sus fundamentales es muy grave, y sí no fuera así, entraría en el entorno de 4 euros -3,75 euros, a este precio estaría cómodo, aún conociendo que cualquier día campofrio pueda lanzarse hacia arriba según cumpla su plan o se ejecuté una posible Opa y perderme está subida, pero a 5 euros ahora mismo, no veo bajo mi criterio atractiva la entrada. Los resultados del 1T2013 serán muy importantes para conocer entre otros, la evolución del coste en aprovisionamiento, la evolución del margen operativo, la generación de caja y sí siguen avanzando los efectos sobre el proceso de reordenación industrial.


----------



## Algas (6 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Análisis Campofrio: Plan estratégico ambicioso, posible OPA y posición en un valor con incertidumbre en sus previsiones
> 
> Análisis Campofrio: Plan estratégico ambicioso, posible OPA y posición en un valor con incertidumbre en sus previsiones
> 3
> 05 de mayo de 2013



Este tipo tiene un análisis sobre PESCANOVA de Juio del 2012 donde explicaba que algo raro pasaba con el valor y que se salía de él... (Pescanova, demasiado riesgo) y acertó, así que a priori tiene credibilidad.

De todas maneras, este análisis suyo es un "puede que sí, puede que no... me meto a 4€ pero no a más... está difícil la cosa pero hay probabilidades reales de pegar una fuerte subida..."ienso:

A ver qué se cuentan en la junta de accionistas de dentro de dos semanas .


----------



## HisHoliness (6 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> De todas maneras, este análisis suyo es un "puede que sí, puede que no... me meto a 4€ pero no a más... está difícil la cosa pero hay probabilidades reales de pegar una fuerte subida..."ienso:



Casi todos los analistas hablan asi, con cautela, de hecho no me fiaria de uno que hablara con un 100% de seguridad de que tal o cual empresa va a subir o bajar, normalmente son vendehumos.


----------



## BlueLaser (6 May 2013)

*Pompero's question: ¿Que ha pasado hoy en la bolsa?*

Pompero's question: ¿Que ha pasado hoy en la bolsa?

Quicir..., soy novato y tal pero, después de un viernes interesante..., que ¿&%$#@? ha pasado hoy en la bolsa? 

Al menos con las small caps, y entre ellas el tan "valorado" Jazztel..., quizás es que "aprender debo que caidas habrá" o algo de eso? 

Algun comentario del bolsómetro de hoy?

Gracias!


----------



## Depeche (6 May 2013)

Jazztel hoy la han parado justo en la parta baja del canal alcista,supongo que para meter miedo, yo pienso que mañana subirá, pero si no supera el nivel de 5,65 euros se pondrá bajista y peligrosa(lo dudo).


----------



## BlueLaser (6 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Jazztel hoy la han parado justo en la parta baja del canal alcista,supongo que para meter miedo, yo pienso que mañana subirá, pero si no supera el nivel de 5,65 euros se pondrá bajista y peligrosa(lo dudo).



Gracias por tu comentario! Veremos que pasa mañana, supongo que mi nerviosismo es directamente proporcional a mi novatismo, factor Pi.


----------



## Cordoba (6 May 2013)

La verdad es que a mi también me tiene preocupado, entre de nuevo en 6,05, y la verdad es que no ha levantado cabeza, yo pensé que con la entrada en el ibex, se animaría y superaría resistencias, pero nada de nada, y el caso es que todo el mundo coincide en la recomendacion de compra. 
Depeche a que le llamas perder los 5,65, bajar a 5,64 o crees que hay margen? Es decir hay que estar atentos a la apertura o hay margen, lo digo por poner orden limitada a valor.
Saludos.


----------



## Depeche (6 May 2013)

Si tuviera que poner un stop-loss lo pondría en 5,50 euros, pero dudo que baje tanto,y de hacerlo sería en forma de martillo con bajada fuerte a principio de sesión y cerrando en máximos. Pero creo que el nivel de 5,60-5,65 euros es bueno y dudo que lo pierda en cierre de sesión.


----------



## Cordoba (6 May 2013)

En el economista , Carlos doblado creo que es quien ha dicho que tiene margen a bajar hasta 5, pero yo no aguanto tanto


----------



## Algas (7 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> En el economista , Carlos doblado creo que es quien ha dicho que tiene margen a bajar hasta 5, pero yo no aguanto tanto



¿ejpertos de eleconomista han dicho que jazztel va pa'bajo? eso debería dejarte más tranquilo .

Si eleconomista acierta, Córdoba, nos lo dices; pero si se equivoca... tampoco olvides venir aquí a contarlo ::


----------



## Depeche (7 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ¿ejpertos de eleconomista han dicho que jazztel va pa'bajo? eso debería dejarte más tranquilo .
> 
> Si eleconomista acierta, Córdoba, nos lo dices; pero si se equivoca... tampoco olvides venir aquí a contarlo ::



Tu si que sabes! 
Esto va a subir, recordad el sentimiento contrario.


----------



## BlueLaser (7 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tu si que sabes!
> Esto va a subir, recordad el sentimiento contrario.



Que tipo de indicador cuantitativo es el sentimiento contrario? Es un oscilador anarmónico superpuesto a una vela japonesa con vientos del suroeste?


----------



## Cordoba (7 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ¿ejpertos de eleconomista han dicho que jazztel va pa'bajo? eso debería dejarte más tranquilo .
> 
> Si eleconomista acierta, Córdoba, nos lo dices; pero si se equivoca... tampoco olvides venir aquí a contarlo ::



Jajaja me parece cachondo el comentario, pero lo que dicen es que esta alcista, pero que pudiera bajar no solo a 5,5 para rebotar, sino incluso que pudiera bajar a 5 pelao y mondao, con lo que saltarían stops del 5,5 de depeche, y mi comentario era sobre que si tengo que aguantar a 5 me da algo.
Aclarado?


----------



## Rcn7 (8 May 2013)

El cierre de hoy a 4.95 ha sido feo... no?

Como lo ves depeche? Hemos aguantado unos días a 5€, quizás sea para pillar fuerza! jaja


----------



## romanrdgz (8 May 2013)

Rcn7 dijo:


> El cierre de hoy a 4.95 ha sido feo... no?
> 
> Como lo ves depeche? Hemos aguantado unos días a 5€, quizás sea para pillar fuerza! jaja



No te preocupes, he sobornado a una charcutera. Al que pida jamón york de Argal se le dice que nada nada, que calidad Campofrío. A las 10 subidón a 5.10.


----------



## locojaen (9 May 2013)

Tal vez sea por ser novato, pero le veo un "pero" y es su paupérrimo volumen, de media mueve sólo 10.000 tit. al dia, a precios actuales 50.000€; a mis ojos es muy poco, lo cual da indicios que si sube y su interes real no aumenta, la salida sea bastante complicada y te puedas quedar pillado...
en realidad es muy manipulable... a poco que alguien meta una compra o venta grande se lleva consigo el precio...

si yo tuviese manzanas ahí dentro, me interesaría mucho generar interés para poderme salir...


----------



## Depeche (9 May 2013)

El volumen ya llegará, está consolidando, posiblemente saquen alguna buena noticia dentro de unos días, para mi es importante que no se esté distribuyendo ni empapelando.
Yo sigo confiando en el valor.


----------



## burbuilazale (10 May 2013)

El volumen de hoy es normal?


----------



## Depeche (10 May 2013)

burbuilazale dijo:


> El volumen de hoy es normal?



No es normal, es altísimo, se están viendo ordenes muy gordas de mucho dinero,eso significa a mi entender que las manos fuertes están acumulando, posiblemente estemos a las puertas de la subida esperada.
Preveo una semana próxima muy interesante en Campofrio.


----------



## romanrdgz (10 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No es normal, es altísimo, se están viendo ordenes muy gordas de mucho dinero,eso significa a mi entender que las manos fuertes están acumulando, posiblemente estemos a las puertas de la subida esperada.
> Preveo una semana próxima muy interesante en Campofrio.



2 preguntas muy tontas de novato:

1. Si están teniendo lugar órdenes de mucha pasta que acumulan valores... ¿no debería estar subiendo en lugar de bajando? :cook:
2. ¿Cómo puedes saber que hay entradas de mucho dinero? Yo solo sé ver el volumen, pero no puedo saber si es una compra o una venta... De hecho tiene toda la pinta de ser una venta


----------



## Rcn7 (10 May 2013)

El volumen se ha multiplicado por 10... Esto NO es normal. Lo que no se es si es para bien o para mal... jaja

Edit: estoy seguro de que hay alguna información que se nos escapa... esperemos que sea buena!!


----------



## Cordoba (10 May 2013)

Como veis este cierre? Parece que ha habido volumen, pero porque ha salido corriendo el personal?


----------



## Depeche (10 May 2013)

A mi me ha gustado el cierre, ha dibujado un hammer, lo cual me hace pensar que la próxima semana seguirá subiendo, espero que rompa con claridad la resistencia de 5 euros y entre volumen acompañando la subida.


----------



## burbuilazale (13 May 2013)

Pedazo bajón que está pegando. En estos momentos está en 4,87 y con bastante volumen.


----------



## itaka (13 May 2013)

4.83 y bajando, creo que no sera capaz de llegar a cinco de nuevo ni coña. en fin. ::::

edito para desear comerme el owed


----------



## Depeche (13 May 2013)

burbuilazale dijo:


> Pedazo bajón que está pegando. En estos momentos está en 4,87 y con bastante volumen.



No sé donde ves que baje con bastante volumen, solo han habido 18 movimientos,de los cuales solo hay 4 ordenes que superen los 450 titulos.
Están pintando la gráfica,van a hacer que toque la parte baja del canal alcista,que pasa por 4,80 euros y lo harán con el mínimo volumen posible, no hay que preocuparse,creo que cerrará cerca de los 5 euros, me preocuparía si viera que están distribuyendo pero no es el caso.


----------



## romanrdgz (13 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No sé donde ves que baje con bastante volumen, solo han habido 18 movimientos,de los cuales solo hay 4 ordenes que superen los 450 titulos.
> Están pintando la gráfica,van a hacer que toque la parte baja del canal alcista,que pasa por 4,80 euros y lo harán con el mínimo volumen posible, no hay que preocuparse,creo que cerrará cerca de los 5 euros, me preocuparía si viera que están distribuyendo pero no es el caso.



Esperemos que así sea. Confieso haber perdido la fe en los últimos 30 minutos, pero prefiero que me salte el stop loss en 4.75 que rajarme en 4.82 y luego ver con cara de tonto una hipotética subida ::


----------



## davoskmon (13 May 2013)

4.90 a las 11:30 

Enviado desde mi MK16i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neu___ (13 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No sé donde ves que baje con bastante volumen, solo han habido 18 movimientos,de los cuales solo hay 4 ordenes que superen los 450 titulos.
> Están pintando la gráfica,van a hacer que toque la parte baja del canal alcista,que pasa por 4,80 euros y lo harán con el mínimo volumen posible, no hay que preocuparse,creo que cerrará cerca de los 5 euros, me preocuparía si viera que están distribuyendo pero no es el caso.



4,77. No creo que hoy suba :/


----------



## romanrdgz (13 May 2013)

Neu___ dijo:


> 4,77. No creo que hoy suba :/



No me ha saltado el stop loss por 2 pelos. Sigo en crisis de fe...


----------



## torrefacto (13 May 2013)

Se están poniendo las cosas feas


----------



## Cordoba (13 May 2013)

Gran gurú manifiestate ...... Que no siento las piernas.


----------



## Depeche (13 May 2013)

Yo de momento sigo tranquilo, se está haciendo de rogar pero nuestros frutos vendrán.


----------



## BlueLaser (13 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo de momento sigo tranquilo, se está haciendo de rogar pero nuestros frutos vendrán.



Pero al nivel de mantener y cruzar deditos o al nivel de comprar más títulos? Lo digo porque hoy han caido varios valores (Jazztel entre otros) asi que uno no sabe si salir por patas o aguantar el tipo o que...


----------



## HisHoliness (13 May 2013)

joder que rapido os haceis caquita coño....


----------



## BlueLaser (14 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> joder que rapido os haceis caquita coño....



Los novatos en esto aprendemos a poner stop-loss a cada paso que damos pero incluso con esa red nos jode que las órdenes combinadas siempre se ejecuten por debajo..., si solo perdemos no es "divertido".


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (14 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No sé donde ves que baje con bastante volumen, solo han habido 18 movimientos,de los cuales solo hay 4 ordenes que superen los 450 titulos.
> Están pintando la gráfica,van a hacer que toque la parte baja del canal alcista,que pasa por 4,80 euros y lo harán con el mínimo volumen posible, no hay que preocuparse,creo que cerrará cerca de los 5 euros, me preocuparía si viera que están distribuyendo pero no es el caso.



Dónde ves los movimientos?


----------



## Algas (14 May 2013)

Slevin_Kelevra dijo:


> Dónde ves los movimientos?



Plataformas de pago hamijo ::, para _profesionales_. En páginas anteriores hay un link al yahoo finances, pero también puedes verlo aquí (a *tiempo diferido*) Cotizacion de CAMPOFRIO FOOD GRO - Empresa - elEconomista.es, el gráfico de arriba es la cotización y lo de abajo es el Volumen.

---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 09:18 ----------

Yo creo que el valor es bueno, los números, valoraciones... ya se han ido comentando a lo largo de este hilo.

Que en bolsa los valores suban y bajen es totalmente normal, pero desde que se comenzó a hablar de CFG la cotización ha subido un 8%, lentamente... pero subido (2 meses).

Yo sólo difiero con Depeche en que no creo que la subida vaya a ser en breves (es mi opinión, y podría equivocarme), pero sí he valorado que es una buena acción. Si queréis ver un ejemplo "similar" (lo que NO significa que este caso tenga que ser igual), mirad la fecha del hilo de Jazztel (cuando la cotización estaba a 2,93€) y el tiempo que tardó en doblar. Los pelotazos rápidos existen, pero no los encontrará en burbuja.info .

Por otro lado, siempre pueden salirse y meter el dinero en un depósito de esos que dicen estar "garantizados" ::


----------



## romanrdgz (14 May 2013)

Estoy fuera. Tenía el stop loss a 4.75. Bonita aventura.







::


----------



## Metal12 (14 May 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Bueno, ya me he subido al carro en la apertura de hoy. Como es mi primera vez y estoy un poco intranquilo, me he puesto gomita: una stop loss en 4.3, para lo que tendría que desplomarse un 10% hoy, cosa poco probable .
> 
> Espero no "correrme" en menos de un minuto




Pero si publicaste que te habías puesto Stop Loss a 4,30€:
Que te ha pasado ???? ienso:


----------



## Depeche (14 May 2013)

Yo sigo confiando,aún sigue sin romper la base del canal alcista, si cogeis una gráfica semanal y tirais lineas de soporte vereis que hoy ha bajado a tocar la parte baja.
La bajada de hoy es sin apenas volumen.


----------



## kasper98 (14 May 2013)

el unico guru de bolsa que conozco es Buffet asi que compra fuerte con tu subida espectacular que acabaras arruinado.


----------



## romanrdgz (14 May 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Pero si publicaste que te habías puesto Stop Loss a 4,30€:
> Que te ha pasado ???? ienso:



Lo fui subiendo conforme el valor subía. Variaba muy poco y el soporte parecía estar en 4.75...


----------



## latonga (14 May 2013)

yo de momento aguanto


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (14 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Plataformas de pago hamijo ::, para _profesionales_. En páginas anteriores hay un link al yahoo finances, pero también puedes verlo aquí (a *tiempo diferido*) Cotizacion de CAMPOFRIO FOOD GRO - Empresa - elEconomista.es, el gráfico de arriba es la cotización y lo de abajo es el Volumen.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-may-2013 at 09:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Ya ya, eleconomista y yahoo finances es donde me suelo meter, pero no te salen qué tipo de movimientos ha habido (nº de acciones vendidas etc)


----------



## itaka (14 May 2013)

algas , que plataforma usas o cual recomendarias ??


----------



## Algas (14 May 2013)

Yo no uso plataformas ni análisis técnico, eso se lo puedes preguntar mejor a Depeche (él utiliza Bankinter, eso lo puedes ver en el gráfico que colgó en su día)

Utilizo análisis fundamental y cualitativo de las empresas, algo parecido a lo que han colgado por aquí de los analistas del Rankia. Creo que el valor está infravalorado y que hay más oportunidades de que vaya a mejor que a peor.

Los volúmenes los miro en esas páginas (eleconomista, yahoo finances) en números gordos, para hacerme una idea de si es significativo o no lo que está pasando. 

No tengo ni prisas ni stop-loss de esos ::, los números están en este hilo, yo me quedo dentro.

Aquí tenéis las noticias que da eleconomista:Campofrío pierde 4 millones de euros hasta marzo por un débil consumo - elEconomista.es

_*Campofrío pierde 4 millones de euros hasta marzo por un débil consumo*

La debilidad del consumo provocada por el entorno macroeconómico pasó factura a las cuentas de la alimentaria Campofrío en el primer trimestre del año, que cerró con unas pérdidas netas de 4,1 millones de euros, casi siete veces más que los 0,6 millones que perdió en el mismo periodo de 2012.

En un comunicado al supervisor bursátil, Campofrío destacó que las ventas bajaron sólo un 1,3% a 442 millones de euros, aunque el resultado operativo bruto (EBITDA) normalizado cayó un 24% a casi 26 millones de euros.

La compañía señaló también que sigue centrando sus esfuerzos en la liquidez y el desapalancamiento.

"En los primeros tres meses de 2013, Campofrío ha generado un cash flow operativo bruto de 26,1 millones de euros, ha incrementado la posición de caja a 161 millones de euros y ha reducido la deuda financiera neta en 10 millones de euros a 473 millones de euros"._


Y ahora os pongo mi opinión de por qué la prensa salmón de esta gente es contradictoria a más no poder.
Leed la última frase: 

"En los primeros tres meses de 2013, Campofrío ha generado un cash flow operativo bruto de 26,1 millones de euros, *ha incrementado la posición de caja *a 161 millones de euros y *ha reducido la deuda financiera neta* en 10 millones de euros a 473 millones de euros" ::

¡¡VAYA!!! resulta que hacer caja y utilizarla para quitarse deuda es ¿¿malo???, ¿¿y eso en qué negocio?? porque leyendo sólo el título, da la impresión de que CFG va mal... no obstante, el plan financiero de la empresa (en su web), dice claramente que intentarán reducir el ratio Deuda/EBDITA. Como dice Buffett: "cuida que el negocio vaya bien, y la acción subirá sola"


----------



## HisHoliness (14 May 2013)

Espero que el valor se quede ahi abajo unos dias/semanas, hasta que me llegue la transferencia a Selfbank para comprar un par de miles....

cuando es la junta general de accionistas?


----------



## enda (14 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Espero que el valor se quede ahi abajo unos dias/semanas, hasta que me llegue la transferencia a Selfbank para comprar un par de miles....
> 
> cuando es la junta general de accionistas?



23 y 24 de mayo junta general de accionistas 
¿11 de junio dividendos?


----------



## torrefacto (14 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo no uso plataformas ni análisis técnico, eso se lo puedes preguntar mejor a Depeche (él utiliza Bankinter, eso lo puedes ver en el gráfico que colgó en su día)
> 
> Utilizo análisis fundamental y cualitativo de las empresas, algo parecido a lo que han colgado por aquí de los analistas del Rankia. Creo que el valor está infravalorado y que hay más oportunidades de que vaya a mejor que a peor.
> 
> ...



Que variables y calculos tienes en cuenta para un análisis fundamental y llegar a la conclusión que una empresa comenzará un ciclo alcista o simplemente saber que la acción está infravalorada??

Yo soy puramente técnico, aunque solo me atrevo a entrar casi siempre en empresas "too big to fail"


----------



## davoskmon (14 May 2013)

Bueno finalmente ha cerrado en verde a 4.88€ 
De 4.67 a 4.88 ha estado el rando de hoy. :
Enviado desde mi MK16i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## HisHoliness (15 May 2013)

Resultados primer trimestre
http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={903590b7-b33e-44aa-80f0-9d643dda92de}

Sales Volume : 91 k Tons => - 4.6%
• Net sales Value: € 441.6 M => - 1.3 %
• Gross margin/kg +1%, thanks to price/kg increases +3.5% and reduction of non-meat 
costs/kg -1% partially offsetting meat costs/kg increase of +7.5%
• EBITDA norm: € 25.7 M => - € 8.5 M vs. 1Q12
• Net profit € - 4.1 M
• Cash position € 161 M
• Total Liquidity € 351 M
• Net Financial Debt: € 473 M; a reduction of €10M vs.PY


----------



## torrefacto (15 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Resultados primer trimestre
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={903590b7-b33e-44aa-80f0-9d643dda92de}
> 
> Sales Volume : 91 k Tons => - 4.6%
> ...



Un poco alta la deuda a mi parecer.


----------



## Mr.T (16 May 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Resultados primer trimestre
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={903590b7-b33e-44aa-80f0-9d643dda92de}
> 
> Sales Volume : 91 k Tons => - 4.6%
> ...



Para los no duchos en la materia, ¿hasta qué punto cambia esto las perspectivas de la acción?, tal y como está ahora son todo dudas. 

¿Y si se desploma el IBEX?


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (16 May 2013)

Mr.T dijo:


> Para los no duchos en la materia, ¿hasta qué punto cambia esto las perspectivas de la acción?, tal y como está ahora son todo dudas.
> 
> ¿Y si se desploma el IBEX?



No lo se, pero los volúmenes negociados se están disparando... 86.000 titulos hasta ahora.


----------



## itaka (16 May 2013)

Slevin_Kelevra dijo:


> No lo se, pero los volúmenes negociados se están disparando... 86.000 titulos hasta ahora.




4.75, y sigue bajando, no se tal vez depeche nos puede decir si estan repartiendo papel o se espera un giro pronto, la verdad que yo no pensaba que habría bajado antes de la junta de accionistas que es la semana proxima. 

a ver que pasa


----------



## torrefacto (16 May 2013)

Todavía no se ha roto canal alcista, pero me huele a chamusquina.


----------



## itaka (16 May 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Todavía no se ha roto canal alcista, pero me huele a chamusquina.




ya, no se si salirme y asumir las perdidas, la bolsa es así, o espera un poco más pero si que pinta mal. bajada con volumen y tocando el canal alcista. no se no se, quiero tener fe.


----------



## torrefacto (16 May 2013)

itaka dijo:


> ya, no se si salirme y asumir las perdidas, la bolsa es así, o espera un poco más pero si que pinta mal. bajada con volumen y tocando el canal alcista. no se no se, quiero tener fe.



Veremos mañana, pero si baja más de 4,76 es mejor salirse. No obstante, no hay nadie que nos puede explicar los parámetros fundamentales de estos días?

Un cordial Saludo.


----------



## Mr.T (16 May 2013)

Yo también tengo muchas dudas, a ver si se pronuncia Depeche


----------



## Algas (16 May 2013)

Cotizacion de CAMPOFRIO FOOD GRO - Empresa - elEconomista.es

BANKIAAAAAAAAAA!! :8: (ver el adjunto)


Iba a comentar que, después de los resultados, algún fondo podría estar rotando el valor, y por eso el aumento del volumen y la caída (estamos como hace dos semanas).

Hasta que he visto a los bankieros por medio... no sé qué estarían haciendo.


----------



## locojaen (16 May 2013)

aqui podeis comprobar el volumen negociado por broker... util para conocer que estan haciendo los grandes, si acumular o distribuir...

Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

Mercados -> MarketMonitor -> España -> Negociaciones por broker


----------



## Depeche (17 May 2013)

Yo de momento no veo razón para preocuparse, está por encima de la linea del canal alcista.
Si comprasteis cuando avisé la mayoría de vosotros estáis más o menos al mismo precio que comprásteis,incluso por encima del precio de compra.
Lo nervios no son buenos,o se cree o no se cree en el valor, YO CREO Y CONFÍO.


----------



## Algas (17 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo de momento no veo razón para preocuparse, está por encima de la linea del canal alcista.
> Si comprasteis cuando avisé la mayoría de vosotros estáis más o menos al mismo precio que comprásteis,incluso por encima del precio de compra.
> Lo nervios no son buenos,o se cree o no se cree en el valor, YO CREO Y CONFÍO.



Hasta que no llegue la OPA de Smithfield Food sobre Campofrío no me salgo


----------



## torrefacto (17 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Hasta que no llegue la OPA de Smithfield Food sobre Campofrío no me salgo



cuentanos más.


----------



## Algas (17 May 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> cuentanos más.



::

Pero hombre, pegó el link el forero HisHoliness en la página 17, el análisis ese gordo Análisis Campofrio: Plan estratégico ambicioso, posible OPA y posición en un valor con incertidumbre en sus previsiones

Una de las posibilidades es la OPA, yo simplemente fantaseaba con la posibilidad , y lo que realmente digo es que también, al igual que Depeche, sigo dentro del valor ::. De hecho entré hace dos meses y aún estoy con margen de beneficios:Baile:. Aún así tampoco es relevante para mí, que voy a muy largo.

Vuelve a estar como hace dos semanas: la acción casi no se mueve, pero esta vez los volúmenes son mayores. A ver qué cuentan en la Junta de accionistas (jueves y viernes de la semana que viene) y en qué va quedando la cosaienso:

---------- Post added 17-may-2013 at 13:13 ----------




TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto la corrección de AMD? -12,5%



¿Te has equivocado de hilo o me estoy perdiendo algo? :8:


----------



## enda (17 May 2013)




----------



## Algas (17 May 2013)

Standard & Poor's rebaja un escaln el rating de Campofrio,Distribuidores y comercio minorista. Expansin.com

desde 'BB-' hasta 'B+' 

Standard & Poor's rebaja un escalón el rating de Campofrio Menéame Más noticias sobre: CAMPOFRÍO (Mercado Continuo), CONSUMO Y DISTRIBUCION CATEGORIA, S&P 500 (Indices), Rátings Alerta de noticias Enviar a un amigo Imprimir Disminuye el tamaño del texto Aumenta el tamaño del texto 17.05.2013 Madrid EP 0 Standard & Poor's (S&P) ha rebajado un escalón el 'rating' asignado a Campofrio desde 'BB-' hasta 'B+', con perspectiva estable, al considerar que es "poco probable" que la firma registre un crecimiento positivo de los ingresos o mejore sus márgenes operativos en 2013 y 2014. 

De esta forma, la agencia de calificación rebaja un escalón el 'rating' de la compañía cárnica dentro del nivel de grado de especulación, conocido como 'bono basura'. S&P considera que el rendimiento operativo de la firma se mantendrá bajo presión como consecuencia de los altos costes de las materias primas y la situación de la demanda entre los consumidores de sus principales mercados, incluyendo España, Francia, Italia y Portugal. En este sentido, la agencia de calificación considera que el gasto de los consumidores en estos mercados seguirá siendo "limitado" por el entorno económico "débil", el alto nivel de desempleo y las medidas de austeridad adoptadas por el Gobierno, lo que, según S&P, persistirá el próximo año. La perspectiva estable refleja, según S&P, que Campofrio deber ser capaz de mantener un margen sobre Ebitda "relativamente estable" de alrededor del 8%.


----------



## locojaen (17 May 2013)

ojito...
la señal atlas (arriba) indica que se avecina una meneo brusco; la cuestion es pa'donde?
a) los pequeños parece que están saliendo despavoridos y los grandes toman algo, si tragan mucho tal vez la aguanten...
b) creo más en esta posibilidad -> hacia abajo. La MACD ha girado, la media (rojo) ha sido cortada y las bandas también. He marcado una situación similar de hace unos meses...

alguien con más experiencia que lectura hace?


----------



## itaka (17 May 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> ojito...
> la señal atlas (arriba) indica que se avecina una meneo brusco; la cuestion es pa'donde?
> a) los pequeños parece que están saliendo despavoridos y los grandes toman algo, si tragan mucho tal vez la aguanten...
> b) creo más en esta posibilidad -> hacia abajo. La MACD ha girado, la media (rojo) ha sido cortada y las bandas también. He marcado una situación similar de hace unos meses...
> ...



interesante, a ver que pasa el lunes.

bueno sigue bajando, 4.72


----------



## torrefacto (20 May 2013)

Seguimos bajando, está a punto de saltar el stop XD


----------



## itaka (20 May 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Seguimos bajando, está a punto de saltar el stop XD



aguanta que esto va pa'rriba


----------



## torrefacto (21 May 2013)

Me salí, una gran aventura queridos compañeros XD.


----------



## itaka (21 May 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Me salí, una gran aventura queridos compañeros XD.



depeche cual es tú opinión confias en el valor todavía ???,


----------



## Depeche (21 May 2013)

Por supuesto que confío


----------



## BlueLaser (21 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por supuesto que confío



Pues debes ser el último mohicano, porque esto se hundeeeeeeee :´(


----------



## Algas (21 May 2013)

Yo de momento también confío... , ya sabes el dicho, de campofrío... ::

Sigue habiendo muy poco volumen en las operaciones, no me extrañaría que algún fondo de inversión estuviera rotando el valor, alguna ex-caja aprovechase para vender... También pasó con Inditex (ya sé que ni de coña es lo mismo) cuando presentó los resultados del primer trimestre que bajó de 106€ a 94€ :o (hablo de memoria, pero más o menos así fue).
Estamos a dos días de la junta de accionistas, y esto sigue pa'bajo ienso:. 

Me quedaré dentro unos cuántos meses y a ver qué pasa, total, pa lo que me van a dar en un depósito... ::  :XX:


----------



## legion47 (22 May 2013)

Yo estoy haciendo pruebas con un simulador de bolsa con varios valores, puesto que el año que viene igual me decido a meter algo en bolsa (no lo tengo muy claro todavía, tan solo estoy intentando aprender).

En el simulador, cuando vino esa pequeña rebaja, compré a 4,73 (20 mayo), y de momento sale perdiendo un 3%. Iré mirando como evoluciona


----------



## Neu___ (22 May 2013)

A ver si vuelve otra vez a romper el 5. Según mi dedo al aire la semana que viene debería repuntar otra vez. Yo sigo confiando en el valor


----------



## Cordoba (22 May 2013)

Yo el tema que le veo es que no se si ampliar mi inversión, o salir corriendo. En el caso de ampliar seria buen momento.


----------



## Metal12 (22 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Yo el tema que le veo es que no se si ampliar mi inversión, o salir corriendo. En el caso de ampliar seria buen momento.



*Depeche*!!!!! Di que :no: que me veo comprando mas  y estoy un poco :cook: con la bajada que esta teniendo


----------



## Depeche (22 May 2013)

Yo la veo perfecta de momento,estoy convencido de que está haciendo un suelo consistente,ya vendrá el momento de subir. De momento sigue por encima de la línea alcista,no problem.


----------



## Mediterrand (22 May 2013)

Yo he entrado hoy.


----------



## Algas (23 May 2013)

No puedo ir a la junta de accionistas, ¿alguno os pasaréis?

Comenten su experiencia


----------



## Depeche (23 May 2013)

Ahora mismo está practicamente en zona de soporte, 4,66 euros.
Creo que este será el punto de inflexión, desde donde debería rebotar.


----------



## Cordoba (23 May 2013)

Acabo de dar orden de otra compra, veremos a ver si he hecho bien, o cortarme.......los dedos por darle a la tecla, mal pensados.


----------



## Depeche (23 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Acabo de dar orden de otra compra, veremos a ver si he hecho bien, o cortarme.......los dedos por darle a la tecla, mal pensados.



Yo creo que has hecho muy bien,puede ser una compra fantástica en precio.
Tu suerte será la mia.


----------



## Algas (23 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo creo que has hecho muy bien,puede ser una compra fantástica en precio.
> Tu suerte será la mia.



Y la mía...


----------



## Cordoba (23 May 2013)

Lo he cogido en 4,68 . Cruzar dedos y esperar, mis anteriores fueron a 4,55 así que si veo los 5 lo mismo salgo corriendo, ya os preguntare.


----------



## itaka (24 May 2013)

pues parece que busca el suelo más abajo en 4.60

edito, subidon 4.70


----------



## Depeche (24 May 2013)

Creo que el suelo lo ha hecho hoy en 4,60 euros.


----------



## davoskmon (24 May 2013)

Eso es bueno parece que ha dibujado otro punto en el canal alcista y justo después de la junta de accionistas.


----------



## torrefacto (24 May 2013)

Alguien ha ido a la junta de accionistas por casualidad??


----------



## gabrielo (24 May 2013)

comprar bankia en torno a 0,70 centimos hoy no sera mala idea ,seria poco mas de de 5000 millones de euros que vale la empresa con esta ampliacion.


----------



## Algas (24 May 2013)

gabrielo dijo:


> comprar bankia en torno a 0,70 centimos hoy no sera mala idea ,seria poco mas de de 5000 millones de euros que vale la empresa con esta ampliacion.



Ah! Vd confunde "chicharro" con "chicharrón",

*Chicharro:*En argot bursátil, acción cuya cotización tiene mucha volatilidad.

*Chicharrón: *(Extraído de la RAE)
3. m. Residuo de las pellas del cerdo, después de derretida la manteca.

7. m. Am. Piel del cerdo joven, oreada y frita.

9. m. pl. Fiambre formado por trozos de carne de distintas partes del cerdo, prensado en moldes.


Aquí en este hilo somos más de la carne de cerdo y tal , unos gordos::, no obstante en el hilo del Ibex han estado hablando hoy de comprar bankias, ya que a finales de año _podrían_ ponerlas en torno a 1,3€ :. Yo de esas cosas paso ::


----------



## Depeche (24 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Ah! Vd confunde "chicharro" con "chicharrón",
> 
> *Chicharro:*En argot bursátil, acción cuya cotización tiene mucha volatilidad.
> 
> ...




Comprar Bankia es una locura,es tirar el dinero seguro.


----------



## Cordoba (27 May 2013)

Se ha quedado paralizada? Mi gráfico no se mueve desdee las 9,36.


----------



## Metal12 (27 May 2013)

Es cierto, ¿que esta pasando?ienso:


----------



## torrefacto (27 May 2013)

Veo que no soy el único que viene a este hilo por lo mismo. De todas formas no hay ninguna noticia mala que explique esto.


----------



## Algas (27 May 2013)

El volumen que hay es de coña. No sé si pensar que eso es "bueno" (nadie quiere desprenderse de sus posiciones), o es que andan todos tan metidos en el berenjenal de bankia que se han olvidado de las empresas medianas .

Igual que vosotros, NPI ::


----------



## Metal12 (27 May 2013)

Me he tropezado con esto, ¿como lo veis?

*S&P rebaja el 'rating' de Campofrio un escalón, hasta 'B+'*

Standard & Poor's (S&P) ha rebajado un escalón el 'rating' asignado a Campofrio desde 'BB-' hasta 'B+', con perspectiva estable, al considerar que es "poco probable" que la firma registre un crecimiento positivo de los ingresos o mejore sus márgenes operativos en 2013 y 2014.

De esta forma, la agencia de calificación rebaja un escalón el 'rating' de la compañía cárnica dentro del nivel de grado de especulación, conocido como 'bono basura'.

S&P considera que el rendimiento operativo de la firma se mantendrá bajo presión como consecuencia de los altos costes de las materias primas y la situación de la demanda entre los consumidores de sus principales mercados, incluyendo España, Francia, Italia y Portugal.

En este sentido, la agencia de calificación considera que el gasto de los consumidores en estos mercados seguirá siendo "limitado" por el entorno económico "débil", el alto nivel de desempleo y las medidas de austeridad adoptadas por el Gobierno, lo que, según S&P, persistirá el próximo año. 

La perspectiva estable refleja, según S&P, que Campofrio deber ser capaz de mantener un margen sobre Ebitda "relativamente estable" de alrededor del 8%.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (27 May 2013)

Pues yo tengo la sensación que entre los sustos que está pegando el oro, Japón, el cobre... están avisando y ya van varias veces, un día bolsa USA se va a dar una buena hostia, y verás la que se organiza

USA en máximos HISTÓRICOS.... esto no se sostiene, la gran hostia está por llegar
Y ese día España, la bolsa quiero decir, se irá directamente AL GUANO (todos los demás ya estamos en él)


----------



## torrefacto (27 May 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Me he tropezado con esto, ¿como lo veis?
> 
> *S&P rebaja el 'rating' de Campofrio un escalón, hasta 'B+'*
> 
> ...



Eso ya salió hace unos días, poco tiene que ver.


----------



## itaka (27 May 2013)

sigo la cotización por yahoo finanzas y va con retardo, pero el volumen de hoy es de risa.

hace unos días era bastante elevado (más que la medía) y el principal broker era bankia si mal no recuerdo.

vamos no me jodas 4.67, vuelve a bajar.


----------



## Metal12 (27 May 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Eso ya salió hace unos días, poco tiene que ver.



No, si lo he editado como información, independientemente de lo que esta sucediendo hoy, entiendo como bien dices, que poco tiene que ver......

*PCBOLSA actualizado 11:26:20*


----------



## Cordoba (27 May 2013)

Metal 12 despierta un poco que estas acarajotao.


----------



## Depeche (27 May 2013)

Yo creo que es buena señal,no están soltando papel, y creo que saldrá una buena noticia pronto,espero que antes de finalizar el mes o principios de junio.
Hoy lo normal sería que cierre en 4,72 como mínimo. Veremos a ver.


----------



## Metal12 (27 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Metal 12 despierta un poco que estas acarajotao.




 Cuidado conmigo que ya has visto que soy chungo : por estos lares y me van abriendo hilos que con suerte pueden llegar a ser *Tema mítico* y macho suelta algunas campofrios que cada vez que le doy orden de compra me dice que *Cordoba* las tiene todas!!!!!!

*Depeche*, lo has clavado " Cierra a 4,72€ ". Esperamos las noticias esas de las que hablas :Aplauso:


----------



## itaka (27 May 2013)

joder que oraculo tienes Depeche, ni que hubieras dado tu orden de compra a ese precio XDDD


----------



## Sideshow Bob (28 May 2013)

muy buen cierre hoy, en 4,83 (+2,33%)


----------



## Depeche (28 May 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> muy buen cierre hoy, en 4,83 (+2,33%)



Cierre buenísimo,y sobretodo hay que destacar el volumen,al final de sesión se han producido compras importantísimas.
Algo gordo nos espera, enhorabuena a los que habéis confiado en mi y en el valor,ahora tendremos nuestra recompensa.


----------



## kitos84 (28 May 2013)

100.000 papelitos del porrazo alee!!!


----------



## Sideshow Bob (28 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Cierre buenísimo,y sobretodo hay que destacar el volumen,al final de sesión se han producido compras importantísimas.
> Algo gordo nos espera, enhorabuena a los que habéis confiado en mi y en el valor,ahora tendremos nuestra recompensa.



gracias a tí por compartir!

cierto, la subida brutal del volumen (106.000) ha sido justo antes del cierre.


----------



## Cordoba (28 May 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Cuidado conmigo que ya has visto que soy chungo : por estos lares y me van abriendo hilos que con suerte pueden llegar a ser *Tema mítico* y macho suelta algunas campofrios que cada vez que le doy orden de compra me dice que *Cordoba* las tiene todas!!!!!!
> 
> Metal 12 ve comprando jamón de York y salchichas que no sean del mercadona.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## itaka (28 May 2013)

bueno, bueno, Depeche, reconozco que había perdido un poco la fe. jejeje, pero que crack, ya explicaras el método que usa, venga a ver que pasa mañana.


----------



## Metal12 (28 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Metal12 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Cuidado conmigo que ya has visto que soy chungo : por estos lares y me van abriendo hilos que con suerte pueden llegar a ser *Tema mítico* y macho suelta algunas campofrios que cada vez que le doy orden de compra me dice que *Cordoba* las tiene todas!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Depeche (28 May 2013)

itaka dijo:


> bueno, bueno, Depeche, reconozco que había perdido un poco la fe. jejeje, pero que crack, ya explicaras el método que usa, venga a ver que pasa mañana.



Mañana creo que podemos cerrar en 4,91 euros como mínimo.

Por cierto, tengo un valor en máxima alerta de seguimiento.
A ver si hay suerte y no salta aún, la jugada ideal sería poder comprar cuando venda Campofrio con buenas ganancias.


----------



## Cordoba (28 May 2013)

Depeche soy de tu club, jajaja ya sabes que voy a tus dos valores bandera, a sabiendas de que esto no es ciencia y si falla no arremeteré contra ti, ya sabes eso que se dedican algunos a criticar y meterse con los que se mojan. Por eso, y para observar el valor también, podrías comunicarlo, eso si por privado, para que se retrate todo el mundo que los hay que te critican y seguro que siguen tus consejos.
Saludos y espero .....por privado.


----------



## torrefacto (29 May 2013)

Lo mismo digo depeche, la verdad es que te mojas bastante y eso es de elogio. Como es tu operativa para saber cuando entrar en un valor?? Un saludo depeche y ya sabes, gracias por todo.


----------



## Depeche (29 May 2013)

Uff, me habéis llenado la bandeja a mensajes, por favor,no me mandéis más mensajes privados preguntando por el valor, aún está un poco verde y necesito estudiarlo con tiempo,no solamente el análisis técnico,sinó sus fundamentales y toda la información posible al respecto. Si veo que se pone interesante para comprar avisaré públicamente en el foro,pero de momento es mejor no decir nada,no quiero un falso calentamiento del valor,podría ser perjudicial para todos los que entrarais,incluido yo, por lo que intentaré analizarlo bien y ya avisaré.
Saludos y buenas noches.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (29 May 2013)

ufff, como tira hacía arriba.. ya a 5€!


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2013)

5.10. Subiendo un 5.6%

La verdad es que yo no entré, demasiado metido en CAF y GAM por el momento. Pero a fe que ha acabado dando resultado. 

Gracias por compartir.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 May 2013)

Vendemos ya ? :-D


----------



## Cordoba (29 May 2013)

puf que vertigo, no se si hay espacio para vender y volver a entrar mas bajo, yo por ahora lo aguanto , aunque me esta quemando.


----------



## mario_sg (29 May 2013)

Grande depeche!


----------



## ninfireblade (29 May 2013)

5.32 ahora si que me entra vertigo. Depeche vendemos o aun le ves recorrido ?


----------



## torrefacto (29 May 2013)

Me están quemando en las manos, pero la lógica dice que debe subir más estos dias.


----------



## Tuco (29 May 2013)

Me quito el sombrero Depeche.


----------



## Algas (29 May 2013)

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## itaka (29 May 2013)

Campofrío será china: Shuanghui compra Smithfield por 4.800 millones de dólares
14:49- EL ECONOMISTA - EMPRESAS Y FINANZAS
Smithfield Foods, propietaria entre otras compañías de la española Campofrío, ha anunciado que ha llegado a un acuerdo para ser adquirida por la china Shuanghui por 4.800 millones de dólares.
La procesadora de carne china pagará 34 dólares por cada acción de Smithfield, lo que supone una prima del 31% sobre el precio de cierre de ayer. Se espera que la operación se cierre en la segunda mitad de este año.


GRACIAS CRAK.


----------



## torrefacto (29 May 2013)

Depeche, sólo quiero decirte que si algun día me encuentro contigo en persona, la coca y las putas corren de mi cuenta.


----------



## Algas (29 May 2013)

Más info:
La china Shuanghui compra Smithfield Foods y Campofrío se dispara en bolsa
La china Shuanghui compra Smithfield Foods y Campofro se dispara en bolsa,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

La cárnica estadounidense es la mayor accionista de la española La china Shuanghui compra Smithfield Foods y Campofrío se dispara en bolsa La china Shuanghui compra Smithfield Foods y Campofrío se dispara en bolsa La china Shuanghui compra Smithfield Foods y Campofrío se dispara en bolsa,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com Menéame Más noticias sobre: CAMPOFRÍO (Mercado Continuo), empresas, INVERSION Alerta de noticias Enviar a un amigo Imprimir Disminuye el tamaño del texto Aumenta el tamaño del texto 29.05.2013 Madrid Expansión.com 0 El acuerdo para que la china Shuanghui Group compre Smithfield Foods dispara más de un 25% en Wall Street a la empresa estadounidense. La adquisición del mayor accionista de Campofrío agita en bolsa a la compañía española. campofrio Los inversores toman posiciones en Campofrío a la espera de las consecuencias que puedan derivarse del acuerdo para la adquisición de Smithfield Foods. El diario 'The Wall Street Journal' publicaba que la empresa cárnica china Shuanghui Group ultimaba la compra de la empresa estadounidense por un importe que podría rondar los 4.500-5.000 millones de dólares. Al cierre de ayer su capitalización se limitaba a 3.600 millones de dólares. Antes de la apertura de la jornada en Wall Street, la empresa estadounidense confirmaba el acuerdo con Shuanghui Group. El importe final alcanza los 4.800 millones de dólares, lo que supone una prima del 31% respecto al cierre de ayer. En la preapertura, las acciones de Smithfield se disparan más de un 25%. Campofrío se agita en bolsa Los efectos de la operación alcanzan también a la bolsa española. La empresa cárnica estadounidense es el mayor accionista de Campofrío, con una participación del 36,99%, según los registros de la CNMV. Las acciones de Campofrío despuntan en las subidas en la jornada de hoy, con avances que superan los dobles dígitos, por encima de los 5 euros.

La china Shuanghui compra Smithfield Foods y Campofrío se dispara en bolsa,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com


----------



## manijero (29 May 2013)

Gracias Depeche, mereció la pena la espera


----------



## Algas (29 May 2013)

Gracias y enhorabuena Depeche!!!!


----------



## latonga (29 May 2013)

Depeche tu si eres un crack y no el Neymar.

Gracias

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 16:10 ----------

Suspendida la cotizacion.......


----------



## Depeche (29 May 2013)

Enhorabuena a los que entrasteis y confiasteis en mi, he recibido muchas críticas pero al final el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.
Yo solo digo una cosa,de momento no vendo,tiene muchísimo potencial alcista,la semana que viene creo que saldrán más noticias positivas.


----------



## BlueLaser (29 May 2013)

Ahora "solo" falta saber cuando salirse :

Pero en todo caso, Depeche es la leche :Aplauso:


----------



## enda (29 May 2013)

latonga dijo:


> Depeche tu si eres un crack y no el Neymar.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ...



he enviado una orden de venta a 5,40 y justo está suspendido.
Ahora no se si anularla y esperar a ver como termina la semana, por que me da la impresión que va a seguir subieno )


----------



## Cordoba (29 May 2013)

Bueno gracias también depeche y un owned a los que te criticaron, decirte que he recuperado parte de la inversión para poder entrar en una corrección, crees que puede haberla? En que precio? O esta en subida libre?.
Por otro lado he leído la noticia de la compra de la compañía, hay una cosa que no entiendo, cuando dice que van a pagar 36 dolares por accion, eso en que se traduce en la cotización? Yo le vendo las mías por 25€ , jajajajajaja.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (29 May 2013)

Enhorabuena a todos los que os embarcásteis en esta aventura y gracias por contárnoslo, ha estado muy entretenido. 

Depeche...


----------



## enda (29 May 2013)

*Economía/Empresas.- La CNMV suspende la cotización de Campofrío *

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha suspendido cautelarmente este miércoles la negociación en Bolsa de Campofrío "por concurrir circunstancias que pudieran perturbar el normal desarrollo de las operaciones" sobre el valor, según informó el supervisor bursátil.

Esta decisión se produce tras el anuncio por el grupo alimentario chino Shuanghui International Holdings de un acuerdo para adquirir por 7.100 millones de dólares (5.504 millones de euros) la estadounidense Smithfield Foods, principal accionista de Campofrío con una participación del 36,99% en la compañía española.

Según los términos del acuerdo, la procesadora china de alimentos pagará a los accionistas de Smithfield Foods 34 dólares en efectivo por cada título de la compañía en su poder, lo que representa una prima del 31% respecto a su precio de cierre de este martes.

Antes de que la CNMV comunicara su suspensión, los títulos del grupo alimentario español lideraban las subidas en el mercado continuo con un repunte del 11,8%, hasta los 5,4 euros por acción.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 16:50 ----------

Vuelvo a traer un par de citas de un artículo ya posteado en el hilo:
Análisis Campofrio: Plan estratégico ambicioso, posible OPA y posición en un valor con incertidumbre en sus previsiones



> En cuanto a las operaciones más recientes, sin duda destaca por encima de todas ellas lo que es hoy CAMPOFRIO FOOD GROUP, derivado de la combinación de negocios llevada a cabo durante el ejercicio 2.008, donde la Sociedad mediante un proceso de fusión por absorción con la división europea de Smithfield food, integra el patrimonio de esta sociedad Holding denominada Groupe Smithfield Holding, que le llevaría a la constitución de una firma puntera europea que sería presidida por Pedró Ballvé líder en los mercados de España, Francia, Portugal y Holanda, además de una presencia destacada en otros países como Alemania, Reino Unido, Italia y Bélgica…






> Y si llega la OPA de Smithfield Food sobre Campofrio? En Abril de 2.011 Smithfield en asociación con Ballvé no culminó finalmente la ejecución de la OPA de exclusión sobre Campofrio, principalmente por 2 motivos: 1) malas perspectivas económicas en Europa, y 2) descenso en el precio de su cotización, lo que dificultaba que la operación proyectada sea financiada de manera no dilutiva. En aquel momento valoraron a la compañía en 9,50 euros por acción, 971 millones de euros. Ahora las circunstancias son radicalmente distintas: 1) el precio de cotización es un 40% más bajo que en aquel momento, 2) Un tipo de cambio $/Eur. más favorable que por aquel entonces, 3) los años venideros para campofrio debería a priori mejorar los pasados de manera significativa, y por último pienso, que Campofrio sigue siendo una muy buena opción para este Grupo, porque estrátegicamente sería un paso adelante importantísimo. Por tanto, esta opción podría estar ahí y no sería descartable encontrarnos esta opción un día cualquiera en el corto o medio plazo.


----------



## tirant (29 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que entrasteis y confiasteis en mi, he recibido muchas críticas pero al final el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.
> Yo solo digo una cosa,de momento no vendo,tiene muchísimo potencial alcista,la semana que viene creo que saldrán más noticias positivas.



Eres un crack


----------



## Neu___ (29 May 2013)

Gracias Depeche, buen olfato. Ahora nos tienes que chivar el siguiente


----------



## Norske (29 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Hace unos dias alguien me preguntaba si sabia de algun valor interesante para entrar en bolsa,a parte de Jazztel.
> Pues hay uno que me ha dado señal de fuerte compra,y creo que puede subir un 65% como mínimo de aquí a unos meses.




"me ha dado señal de fuerte compra..." Información privilegiada se llama. Con todos los respetos para eso no hace falta analizar fundamentales y gráficos. Basta con recibir una llamada, comprar y esperar. 

Le honra, eso sí, haberlo compartido con el foro.


----------



## Cordoba (29 May 2013)

Hombre no se si depeche tenía o no la informacion, siempre see refirió a las gráficas, para asegurar su subida. No podemos despreciar su aviso por causa de un conocimiento en la estrategia de la empresa, salvo que sea de la empresa, no se no me cuadra.


----------



## Desplumado (29 May 2013)

Buenas,

A los que no hemos pillado...¿recomendáis entrar en la acción?

Chau


----------



## Cordoba (29 May 2013)

En definitiva, crees depeche que puede coger un respiro para seguir subiendo? Es para esperarla, no se que repercusión puede tener lo de parar la cotizacion.


----------



## Don Pedro (29 May 2013)

No siempre pasa, pero en este caso si se puede decir que el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio. Muchas gracias por compartir tus estudios.


----------



## hinka (29 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Uff, me habéis llenado la bandeja a mensajes, por favor,no me mandéis más mensajes privados preguntando por el valor, aún está un poco verde y necesito estudiarlo con tiempo,no solamente el análisis técnico,sinó sus fundamentales y toda la información posible al respecto. Si veo que se pone interesante para comprar avisaré públicamente en el foro,pero de momento es mejor no decir nada,no quiero un falso calentamiento del valor,podría ser perjudicial para todos los que entrarais,incluido yo, por lo que intentaré analizarlo bien y ya avisaré.
> Saludos y buenas noches.



Grande, muy grande


----------



## Algas (29 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que entrasteis y confiasteis en mi, he recibido muchas críticas pero al final el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.
> Yo solo digo una cosa,de momento no vendo,tiene muchísimo potencial alcista,la semana que viene creo que saldrán más noticias positivas.



Yo de momento me las sigo quedando a largo plazo ::



¿¿¿¿CNMV suspende la cotización????? mafiosos chorizos , ¿¿y qué pasa con Bankia, que estaba moviendo volúmenes superiores a su free float (como se diga), ¿con esos no pasa nada? ::::::


----------



## Depeche (29 May 2013)

Norske dijo:


> "me ha dado señal de fuerte compra..." Información privilegiada se llama. Con todos los respetos para eso no hace falta analizar fundamentales y gráficos. Basta con recibir una llamada, comprar y esperar.
> 
> Le honra, eso sí, haberlo compartido con el foro.



Le puedo asegurar que yo no he recibido información privilegiada de nadie, ya que no soy nadie, soy una persona normal y corriente, lo único que hice fue estudiar el valor por fundamentales y análisis técnico. Para llegar a dar con este valor dediqué muchas horas, igual que estoy dedicando horas a buscar otros valores con potencial de subida, o igual que dediqué en su dia analizando Jazztel,la cual compré por debajo de 3 euros, y le puedo asegurar que tampoco recibí información privilegiada.
Si fuera cierto eso, supongo que habría más de algún banco o casa de inversión interesados en contratarme como broker,jeje.
Yo mientras tanto voy a seguir analizando valores a ver si encuentro otro con buen potencial para entrar cuando venda mis acciones de Campofrio y Jazztel.


----------



## romanrdgz (29 May 2013)

Bueno ante todo enhorabuena a los que estáis dentro. Yo como ya dije por aquí, me saltó el stop loss hace ya un par de semanas en 4.75 y me retiré de la aventura. :cook:

Ahora, viendo la subida actual y el gap al alza con el que probablemente se abrirá mañana, es fácil lamentarse por no haber mantenido posiciones, pero cuando se acercó a los 4.5 también habría lamentado no haberme salido en 4.75. Además, con los volúmenes que mueve normalmente este valor, no daba mucha confianza dejarlo bajar sin control y esperar que dentro de un año se recuperase lo perdido. Así que dividido estoy: por un lado duele no estar dentro habiendo estado tan cerca, y por el otro tengo la conciencia tranquila.

Sin embargo, y sin acritud, me gustaría puntualizar algo. Depeche acertó de pleno con Jazztel, y muchos habéis ganado mucho dinero gracias a él. Muchos ahora van a ganar mucho dinero en Campofrío, ya que no habríais entrado la mayoría si él no hubiera abierto este hilo. Pero dicho esto, *a mi no me parece que haya acertado*.

Y me explico; decir el 7 de marzo lo siguiente:



Depeche dijo:


> Hace unos dias alguien me preguntaba si sabia de algun valor interesante para entrar en bolsa,a parte de Jazztel.
> Pues hay uno que me ha dado señal de fuerte compra,y creo que puede subir un 65% como mínimo de aquí a unos meses.



Y que el valor no suba hasta el 29 de mayo después de haber pasado por días en que la cotización apenas variaba en todo el día, y que además haya subido porque lleguen los chinos y compren la empresa que posee casi el 40% de Campofrío... eso señores míos, *para mí por lo menos, no es acertar*.

A lo mejor si no se hubiera producido esta compra, el valor habría acabado subiendo. Y en ese hipotético caso, que ya nunca sabremos, yo habría aceptado que Depeche acertó (aunque con cierto retraso en el momento).

Como bien ha dicho por aquí un forero, eso no es acertar, es información privilegiada. O bien suerte. O acertar en el análisis pero que luego además se te combine la suerte de que lleguen los chinos, como prefiráis. 

No obstante, también tenía suerte Casillas cuando hacía alguno de sus paradas milagrosas, y al fin y al cabo, la suerte iba incluida en su nómina. Así que enhorabuena Depeche, y enhorabuena a todos los que estáis dentro cabronazos 

PD: Insisto, sin acritud, de hecho no dejaré de estudiar tu próxima recomendación Depeche. Un bratzo!


----------



## Depeche (29 May 2013)

Para los que preguntan cuando vender, yo creo que mañana empezará a cotizar con gap al alza. En un principio cuando compré me había marcado un objetivo de 6,40 euros para vender y creo que en ese punto venderé como mínimo la mitad o la parte proporcional de lo que compré,como hice en Jazztel, y así solamente mantendría las que tengo como beneficios,no se si me explico, vendo la cantidad necesaria para recuperar mi inversión y el resto lo mantengo.
Si no vendo todas en 6,40 euros que era mi objetivo, el siguiente objetivo sería 7,10 euros, ahí si que las vendería todas, y el último euro que se lo lleve otro.

---------- Post added 29-may-2013 at 19:16 ----------




romanrdgz dijo:


> Bueno ante todo enhorabuena a los que estáis dentro. Yo como ya dije por aquí, me saltó el stop loss hace ya un par de semanas en 4.75 y me retiré de la aventura. :cook:
> 
> Ahora, viendo la subida actual y el gap al alza con el que probablemente se abrirá mañana, es fácil lamentarse por no haber mantenido posiciones, pero cuando se acercó a los 4.5 también habría lamentado no haberme salido en 4.75. Además, con los volúmenes que mueve normalmente este valor, no daba mucha confianza dejarlo bajar sin control y esperar que dentro de un año se recuperase lo perdido. Así que dividido estoy: por un lado duele no estar dentro habiendo estado tan cerca, y por el otro tengo la conciencia tranquila.
> 
> ...




Es muy respetable tu opinión, solo puedo decir que no tenía información privilegiada, si la hubiera tenido la hubiera vendido por mucho dinero a alguna casa de bolsa o broker, y no lo hubiera compartido en un foro.
Respecto que no es un acierto para ti,pues vale, como quieras, no pasa nada, yo estaré muy contento si consigo sacarle en estos 2 meses el 65 % de beneficio que me propuse en en su día, y si es menos tampoco pasará nada, pero creo que no siempre se saca en menos de 3 meses un beneficio tan grande.
Saludos.


----------



## BlueLaser (29 May 2013)

Yo tengo puesta la orden de venta en 6,60 (con un SL de 4,60 que a punto estuvo de dejarme en la cuneta el otro día). De todas maneras como era mi primera prueba el volumen no era nada del otro mundo.


----------



## Cordoba (29 May 2013)

A que precio puede abrir mañana? O no tienes ni idea? Y crees que si hace un gao luego lo cubrirá? Y en cualquier caso cabe la posibilidad de retroceder para subir otra vez? O lo de entrar a 5,25 ni soñAr? Depeche como lo ves , orientados sobre la apertura de mañana para orientar la operativa y acertar con el tiro.


----------



## Metal12 (29 May 2013)

*Enhorabuena a todos!!!!!!*

_  Depeche_, gracias por compartir este valor con todos nosotros en su momento.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 May 2013)

Para mi es un acierto. Puede que haya habido algo de suerte con esto de la compra de los chinos, pero la suerte hay que buscarla.

Por favor, Depeche no dejes de compartir con el foro la proxima compra.


----------



## Algas (29 May 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Bueno ante todo enhorabuena a los que estáis dentro. Yo como ya dije por aquí, me saltó el stop loss hace ya un par de semanas en 4.75 y me retiré de la aventura.
> 
> Ahora, viendo la subida actual y el gap al alza con el que probablemente se abrirá mañana, es fácil lamentarse por no haber mantenido posiciones, pero cuando se acercó a los 4.5 también habría lamentado no haberme salido en 4.75. Además, con los volúmenes que mueve normalmente este valor, no daba mucha confianza dejarlo bajar sin control y esperar que dentro de un año se recuperase lo perdido. Así que dividido estoy: por un lado duele no estar dentro habiendo estado tan cerca, y por el otro tengo la conciencia tranquila.
> 
> ...



Me parece interesante tu opinión, pero en parte creo que hay mucha gente equivocada en este hilo respecto al acierto. Me refiero al análisis técnico. EL que Depeche viera el potencial de CFG no se debe sólo a "los grafiquitos". Se lo vengo preguntando desde el principio del hilo (en público y en privado) y no era sólo que una onda hubiera tocado un techo o lo que sea (no tengo ni idea de AT... :. 
Yo personalmente me estudié los balances, factores cualitativos, oportunidades, situación, precio de la materia prima (el cerdo ha subido de precio...), y personalmente, pensé que estaba infravalorada. 

Y por eso compré.

Luego ha habido más opiniones, y a lo largo del hilo se han colgado análisis de _expertos_ que no desmentían el potencial intrínseco que tiene la compañía, a pesar de su abultada deuda (que aún la tiene). No obstante, todos apuntaban a que había oportunidades alrededor.

En bolsa hay que comprar cuando nadie quiere, empresas que tengan un buen potencial de recuperación y que no sean chicharros (al menos para mí es así ).

Sinceramente yo no me esperaba lo que ha pasado hoy, pensé que iría subiendo por este posible potencial, y que había oportunidades de que fuera opada, pero no pensé que fuese a pasar "tan pronto", de hecho, me autocito en mi mensaje (el #140 de este hilo)



Algas dijo:


> Yo estoy contento con la compra y la voy a mantener "pa siempre".
> Lo que no tengo tan claro es que de aquí a un par de semanas vaya a pegar un subidón, que sus veo un poco ansiosos .




El que encontró el valor con oportunidades fue Depeche (acierto... y gordo:Aplauso y encima está teniendo un potencial bastante bueno a corto plazo (2 meses... y ya ha dado más de un 15% de rentabilidad,:8, eso es la guinda en el pastel sobre el acierto, quizá sea "suerte" (por lo rápido que ha sucedido todo, yo esperaba la mitad de subida en un año:, pero esa suerte ha estado ligado al primer punto: detectar un valor infravalorado con oportunidades. Eso SÍ lleva trabajo.


Por último, ya que haces una crítica constructiva , intentad aprender qué ha sucedido. Este hilo puede ser muy instructivo, tanto por los análisis que ha habido en él, como por los sucesos que han pasado.
¿¿Os habéis dado cuenta cómo las manos fuertes os han reventado los stops EN DOS DÍAS???:: ayer estuvo cerca de los 4,6 creo, pero cerró en 4,82. Y hoy... :baba:


----------



## Depeche (29 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> A que precio puede abrir mañana? O no tienes ni idea? Y crees que si hace un gao luego lo cubrirá? Y en cualquier caso cabe la posibilidad de retroceder para subir otra vez? O lo de entrar a 5,25 ni soñAr? Depeche como lo ves , orientados sobre la apertura de mañana para orientar la operativa y acertar con el tiro.



No tengo ni idea. Lo siento.


----------



## Cordoba (29 May 2013)

Ya era mucho pedir, jajaj muchas gracias, daré orden por arriba en previsión de gap y por abajo.


----------



## BlueLaser (29 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Este hilo puede ser muy instructivo, tanto por los análisis que ha habido en él, como por los sucesos que han pasado.
> ¿¿Os habéis dado cuenta cómo las manos fuertes os han reventado los stops EN DOS DÍAS???:: ayer estuvo cerca de los 4,6 creo, pero cerró en 4,82. Y hoy... :baba:



La conclusión instructiva es:
1- No poner ningún SL? No creo...
2- Poner SL más arriesgados? Si entras en 4.8, un SL de 4.6 es un 4%, te parece poco arriesgado?
3- Entrar antes? Si entras en 4.5 puedes poner un SL inferior, pero si "te enteras" estando ya en subida pues tienes ese handicap en contra.


----------



## Depeche (29 May 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Me parece interesante tu opinión, pero en parte creo que hay mucha gente equivocada en este hilo respecto al acierto. Me refiero al análisis técnico. EL que Depeche viera el potencial de CFG no se debe sólo a "los grafiquitos". Se lo vengo preguntando desde el principio del hilo (en público y en privado) y no era sólo que una onda hubiera tocado un techo o lo que sea (no tengo ni idea de AT... :.
> Yo personalmente me estudié los balances, factores cualitativos, oportunidades, situación, precio de la materia prima (el cerdo ha subido de precio...), y personalmente, pensé que estaba infravalorada.
> 
> Y por eso compré.
> ...



Es más o menos la táctica que utilizó Warren BuffeTt en sus inicios, buscar valores infravalorados,castigados pero con potencial de subida, y así se hizo millonario, no se si conoceis la historia de su vida,para quien no la conozca le recomiendo que la estudie un poco.
Hace unos años leí el libro *"WARREN BUFFETT, estrategias del inversor que convirtió 100 dolares en 14 billones de dolares"*, escrito por Robert G. Hagstrom, JR. y de la editorial Gestion 2000.
Os lo recomiendo.


----------



## Algas (29 May 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> La conclusión instructiva es:
> 1- No poner ningún SL? No creo...
> 2- Poner SL más arriesgados? Si entras en 4.8, un SL de 4.6 es un 4%, te parece poco arriesgado?
> 3- Entrar antes? Si entras en 4.5 puedes poner un SL inferior, pero si "te enteras" estando ya en subida pues tienes ese handicap en contra.



Conclusiones:
1.- La prensa salmón miente.
2.- Los SL son vitales en chicharros, apalancamiento, intradía... esas cosas . Creo que me he expresado mal, aparte de reventar stop-loss, lo que hacen es minar la moral del pequeño inversor. Bajonazo, gacelas huyen (con pérdidas), manos fuertes compran barato, el valor sube .
Cómo se coloca un SL mejor que te lo explique alguien que lo use habitualmente, yo soy más del largo plazo ::.


----------



## Depeche (29 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Ya era mucho pedir, jajaj muchas gracias, daré orden por arriba en previsión de gap y por abajo.



La regla número 1 de invertir en un valor en bolsa es no ir detrás del valor.
La inversión ya tenía que estar hecha antes de la subida, ahora es arriesgado comprar, ya que puede ser que compres a un precio elevado y le dé por retroceder, no quiere decir que vaya a suceder, pero podría pasar, y en esto hay que minimizar riesgos.
Mi consejo es que no compres mañana, a pesar de que podría irte bien,cualquier riesgo hay que descartarlo.
Si ya tienes algo invertido juega con eso, y cuando sea el momento vendes. Y más adelante a por otra cosa mariposa.
Llevo unos 20 años invirtiendo en bolsa y mis mayores errores fueron por cometer ese error,pero de los errores se aprende.


----------



## romanrdgz (29 May 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> La conclusión instructiva es:
> 1- No poner ningún SL? No creo...
> 2- Poner SL más arriesgados? Si entras en 4.8, un SL de 4.6 es un 4%, te parece poco arriesgado?
> 3- Entrar antes? Si entras en 4.5 puedes poner un SL inferior, pero si "te enteras" estando ya en subida pues tienes ese handicap en contra.



Opino igual que tú. De hecho es lo que traté de explicar en mi comentario anterior para explicar que no me arrepiento de haberme quedado fuera (aunque ahora me joda, lógicamente):

1. Entre sobre 4.81 al comprar a mercado, comisiones y demás si mal no recuerdo. Al principio el Stop Loss lo tenía más abajo, como para palmar unos 300 euros.

2. Luego el valor subió hasta 5.1 aproximadamente. Subí el SL a 4.75 y se mantuvo así durante mucho tiempo, casi invariable entre 4.9 y 5.

3. Saltó el SL y palmé unos 70 euros. Me fastidió, porque la gráfica en aquel momento solo tocó los 4.77, cosas de la bolsa. Sin emabrgo cuando lo vi bajar a 4.5 estaba encantado de que hubiera saltado, y de no haber dejado el primer SL y palmar 300 euros ya ni te cuento.

Esos 70€ los considero mi matrícula al mundo de la bolsa. Era mi primera vez y sabía poca cosa. Tampoco considero que la cotización de Campofrío me haya permitido aprender nada, pero me empujó a leerme un par de libros. Aunque lo de ver el juego de los volúmenes de estos días sí que ha sido instructivo.

Cuando bajo la cotización a 4.60 os temblaban las piernas a medio hilo, y pedíais que hablase Depeche para tranquilizaros. Mi confianza ahí no estaba como para volver a entrar ni muchísimo menos.


----------



## Cordoba (29 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> La regla número 1 de invertir en un valor en bolsa es no ir detrás del valor.
> La inversión ya tenía que estar hecha antes de la subida, ahora es arriesgado comprar, ya que puede ser que compres a un precio elevado y le dé por retroceder, no quiere decir que vaya a suceder, pero podría pasar, y en esto hay que minimizar riesgos.
> Mi consejo es que no compres mañana, a pesar de que podría irte bien,cualquier riesgo hay que descartarlo.
> Si ya tienes algo invertido juega con eso, y cuando sea el momento vendes. Y más adelante a por otra cosa mariposa.
> Llevo unos 20 años invirtiendo en bolsa y mis mayores errores fueron por cometer ese error,pero de los errores se aprende.



Gracias te hago caso como no puede ser de otra forma, en cualquier caso parece que por abajo es difícil que se vaya, lo lógico es que haya festival mañana.El problema es que he vendido la mitad, justo antes de paralizar cotizacion , y me fastidia.


----------



## Garrafón (29 May 2013)

Solo entro para agradecer a Depeche el tiempo que dedica al foro y los análisis que comparte.
La clave es anticiparse y solo recomendar públicamente una operación muy clara, yo solo me atreví una vez en otro foro recomendando mantener pagarés de Bankia hasta vencimiento cuando todo se estaba desmoronando y querían malvender en el AIAF, acerté, lo había meditado mucho, pero sufrí por la tremenda responsabilidad pues mucha gente tenía todos sus ahorros en ello, ahora no sé si volvería a hacerlo, de hecho no he vuelto a hacer una sola recomendación.

Por eso, aunque no he invertido en Campofrio, valoro mucho lo que ha hecho Depeche.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (29 May 2013)

Yo he echado 1000 euretes 

Muchas gracias


Y ahora la recomendación es
A) Vender y materializar beneficios
B) Mantener a largo plazo

La duda me corroe


----------



## Mono Artico (29 May 2013)

Muchas gracias Depeche, yo también seguí tu consejo y metí unos ahorrillos antes de esta subida. Me quito el sombrero ante tus análisis y seguiré leyéndote.


----------



## Antigona (29 May 2013)

Yo tenía un amigo que entró a 3.5€, enhorabuena a los que lo hicistéis en su momento, ahora ya no es momento de hacerlo, igual que con día, que en su día quería entrar cuando estaba a 3.5€ y nadie me hizo caso, ahora ambas a seis, pero en mi opinión no tienen recorrido, ahora les toca consolidar los valores alcanzados y descansar.

Jazztel tiene demasiada competencia y no hace nada original ni nuevo, si no fuera porque la situación en España es pésima, no debería ser parte del I35, Dia si tiene más potencial, pero no sería mi valor favorito a la hora de comprar acciones.


----------



## malayoscuro (29 May 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Bueno ante todo enhorabuena a los que estáis dentro. Yo como ya dije por aquí, me saltó el stop loss hace ya un par de semanas en 4.75 y me retiré de la aventura. :cook:
> 
> Ahora, viendo la subida actual y el gap al alza con el que probablemente se abrirá mañana, es fácil lamentarse por no haber mantenido posiciones, pero cuando se acercó a los 4.5 también habría lamentado no haberme salido en 4.75. Además, con los volúmenes que mueve normalmente este valor, no daba mucha confianza dejarlo bajar sin control y esperar que dentro de un año se recuperase lo perdido. Así que dividido estoy: por un lado duele no estar dentro habiendo estado tan cerca, y por el otro tengo la conciencia tranquila.
> 
> ...



He seguido el post desde el inicio y coincido bastante con tu opinión. Esto no quita que reconozca y agradezca a Depeche que comparta con el foro sus opiniones y análisis que me suelen parecer en general bastante sensatos.

Vaya por tanto mi enhorabuena a Depeche y a los que os habéis ganado un dinero con esta operación.


----------



## Depeche (29 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Gracias te hago caso como no puede ser de otra forma, en cualquier caso parece que por abajo es difícil que se vaya, lo lógico es que haya festival mañana.El problema es que he vendido la mitad, justo antes de paralizar cotizacion , y me fastidia.



Si vendiste la mitad fue porque quisiste,asúmelo,no te calientes la cabeza, yo avisé que habría subida y no pensaba vender.
Tu actuaste según tu criterio y ahora no hay marcha atrás.
Aún tienes otra mitad que puede seguir subiendo y darte buenos beneficios.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (30 May 2013)

Bravo Depeche :

Un acierto espectacular!
Un buen análisis, aderezado con unas gotas de suerte, lo haces público y te conviertes en un gurú.
La próxima la gente esperará lo mismo y te sacudirán si no ocurre. No hagas caso.

Espero que sigas publicando tus pronósticos, por si alguna vez me animo...


----------



## Geme (30 May 2013)

Exitazo! Al loro con esto:
*La china Shuanghui deberá lanzar una opa a Campofrío o vender un 7% del capital*
La china Shuanghui deberá lanzar una opa a Campofrío o vender un 7% del capital - elEconomista.es


----------



## palladio82 (30 May 2013)

hoy vuelve a cotizar, ha llegado a subir un 8 y ahora sube sobre un 5%


ya te lo dije por mp, pero de nuevo aqui, gracias depeche por compartir tus análisis


----------



## locojaen (30 May 2013)

Uooohhh Felicidades por las plusvis!! 
tras una semana out he visto la cotización hoy y me he llevado una enorme alegria! (y no estoy dentro), seguía este valor como forma de "probar" los análisis, y solo puedo decir... que ahora tengo que incorporar más variables... jajajajaj esto de que vengan los chinos compren y reviente el valor no lo tenia en cuenta 
aunque estoy seguro que de alguna forma se puede "anticipar"... ¿el paquetón de 100.000 títulos fue antes o después de la noticia? :fiufiu:


----------



## Mediterrand (30 May 2013)

No se le puede poner un monumento a este hombre?
Si Tochovista es mi pastor... Qué es Depeche?
Gracias


----------



## kitos84 (30 May 2013)

Sea como sea,suerte,llamada,acierto...subiendo un 20% desde que las cogi. Los que estais dentro, que vais a hacer?
Graciasssss


----------



## ninfireblade (30 May 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> Sea como sea,suerte,llamada,acierto...subiendo un 20% desde que las cogi. Los que estais dentro, que vais a hacer?
> Graciasssss




Pues si Depeche dice que tiene potencial hasta 6.40... quien soy yo para contradecirle...


----------



## kitos84 (30 May 2013)

Y otra pregunta... si no tengo ningun tipo de ingresos en españa este año...si vendo ahora me quitaran el 50%?
Se que no es sitio para preguntar...Perdon
GRACIAS


----------



## Zascandil (30 May 2013)

yo me meti con dia y con campofrio ( esto gracias a depeche, al que hice caso porque la cosa olía bien)

ya dije hace meses que los movimientos especulativos se iban a decantar hacia el sector alimentario. Hace tiempo se puede intuir que están jugando con ello.
¿Cuándo pondrán fin al jueguecito? yo creo que en breve. Cuando aparece en las noticias, malo.
Yo ya he puesto en venta mis valores. Me he llevado suficiente y no me gusta tentar a la suerte


----------



## Sor Hortiga (30 May 2013)

Entonces, vendemos ya?


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

DIA ya dije yo que quería entrar en su momento a 3.5 que ahora mismo está algo sobrevalorado, aunque puede seguir subiendo.

Jazztel lo siento pero no, su techo creo que está en los 6€, y si no fuera por cómo están las cosas, no merece ser parte del Ibex35


----------



## Depeche (30 May 2013)

Yo no vendo aún, si nada cambia no venderé nada antes de 6,40 euros


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

Zascandil dijo:


> yo me meti con dia y con campofrio ( esto gracias a depeche, al que hice caso porque la cosa olía bien)
> 
> ya dije hace meses que los movimientos especulativos se iban a decantar hacia el sector alimentario. Hace tiempo se puede intuir que están jugando con ello.
> ¿Cuándo pondrán fin al jueguecito? yo creo que en breve. Cuando aparece en las noticias, malo.
> Yo ya he puesto en venta mis valores. Me he llevado suficiente y no me gusta tentar a la suerte



Desde luego.

He visto ya miles de brokes recomendar comprar Nestlé, por ejemplo.

El sector alimentario está bien, pero DIA ha subido demasiado, recordemos que es una compañía que Carrefour vendió en su momento, no es oro todo lo que reluce, es un valor interesante, pero cualquier cosa por encima de 6€ teniendo en cuenta que hace un año valía 3 es un despropósito.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (30 May 2013)

No había leído lo de que depeche decía que tiene potencial hasta 6.40. No vendo... Qué grande Depeche.


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo no vendo aún, si nada cambia no venderé nada antes de 6,40 euros



Tu compraste en su día cuando estaba barato, tú puedes mantener, pero desde luego no sería yo el que comprase ahora Jazztel.


----------



## Sor Hortiga (30 May 2013)

Por cierto, vaya megaowned para los valientes de los tags...


----------



## Antigona (30 May 2013)

Sor Hortiga dijo:


> Por cierto, vaya megaowned para los valientes de los tags...



Los tags solo los ponen los tontos y aburridos, la mayoría son intentos de ofensa y no aportan nada, quien quiere aportar algo escribe un mensaje y da sus razones, como hace Depeche que por lo menos tiene el valor de mojarse, cosa que no todos hacen, o yo por ejemplo, mojándome y diciendo que creo que Jazztel no tiene recorrido al alza.

No entiendo por qué se permiten los tags en un subforo se supone serio como este, solo deberían estar permitidos en la guardería.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 May 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Tu compraste en su día cuando estaba barato, tú puedes mantener, pero desde luego no sería yo el que comprase ahora Jazztel.




¿ Quien esta hablando aqui de Jazztel ? Céntrate un poco


----------



## Maravedi (30 May 2013)

Felicidades depeche, pásate por el hilo del HIVEI ombre!


----------



## mario_sg (30 May 2013)

Si depeche dice 6,40, 6,40 entonces


----------



## Depeche (30 May 2013)

Ahora está bajando para tapar el hueco que dejó esta mañana,buen momento para comprar.


----------



## Algas (30 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ahora está bajando para tapar el hueco que dejó esta mañana,buen momento para comprar.




A bote pronto se valoran dos opciones:
- Que la china haga una OPA a campofrío
- Que la china pase de Campofrío y venda un 7% de la capitalización. 

Los que mantenemos, apostamos por la primera opción::

Habrá que estudiar un poco todo esto ienso:


----------



## Depeche (30 May 2013)

Hay una tercera opción aun mejor :
Que aparezca otro comprador interesado y mejore la oferta para Opar Campofrio. 
Yo apuesto por esta tercera opción.

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 15:56 ----------

¿Batalla a la vista sobre Campofrío? | Empresas | Cinco Días

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 15:57 ----------


----------



## bentox (30 May 2013)

Yo pregunté al principio a depeche sobre el valor con señal de compra y no entré porque todavía no estoy preparado para temas bolsa, pero la verdad es que lo he leído mucho en los foros de la plata y siempre me gusta seguir sus opiniones.

Enhorabuena a los que habéis entrado y un olé para depeche que siempre se moja y da sus opiniones y a los que han entrado un buen pico también. continua así depeche, eres un crack y te seguiré leyendo


----------



## BlueLaser (30 May 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Hay una tercera opción aun mejor :
> Que aparezca otro comprador interesado y mejore la oferta para Opar Campofrio.
> Yo apuesto por esta tercera opción.
> 
> ...





El artículo dice al final que:

"El precio para el lanzamiento de la opa debe ser, además, equitativo. En todo caso, salvo que el grupo chino haya comprado alguna acción de Campofrío en los últimos 12 meses, no existe una referencia clara. Según la normativa, el precio debe basarse, en estos casos, *en el valor contable de la sociedad, su valor liquidativo*, *la cotización media de los valores en los últimos seis meses*, el valor de posibles ofertas de compra recibidas en el último año u otros métodos de valoración. Dicha valoración estará sometida al escrutinio, en todo caso, de la CNMV.

Con la subida del 11,8% registrada el miércoles, Campofrío cotiza a 5,4 euros, ampliamente por encima de los 4,75 euros a los que cotizó, de media, en los últimos seis meses. La empresa cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros, según datos de Bloomberg"

Es decir, que podría subir..., o podria no subir :XX:

Esperando y viendo...


----------



## Algas (30 May 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> El artículo dice al final que:
> 
> "El precio para el lanzamiento de la opa debe ser, además, equitativo. En todo caso, salvo que el grupo chino haya comprado alguna acción de Campofrío en los últimos 12 meses, no existe una referencia clara. Según la normativa, el precio debe basarse, en estos casos, *en el valor contable de la sociedad, su valor liquidativo*, *la cotización media de los valores en los últimos seis meses*, el valor de posibles ofertas de compra recibidas en el último año u otros métodos de valoración. Dicha valoración estará sometida al escrutinio, en todo caso, de la CNMV.
> 
> ...



Extraigo la info de aquí: Análisis Campofrio: Plan estratégico ambicioso, posible OPA y posición en un valor con incertidumbre en sus previsiones

El valor contable dice que son 5,74€.
Smithfield and food valoró en 9,5€ el valor de campofrío cuando la cotización estaba un 40% más alta que ahora (con lo que ahora sería 5,7€).
Sus _cuidadosos_ análisis cualitativos dan un precio de 5,31€.

Estos valores son más altos que el precio medio de 4,75€

Aún así, corregidme si me equivoco, se suele dar una prima (un incentivo para que vendas tus acciones), como le ha pasado a las acciones de Smithfield, que les han dado un 30% más:Baile:.


----------



## Cordoba (30 May 2013)

Bueno, ayer depeche te arriesgaste a decir para cuando Jazztel a 6€ , me pareció muy atrevido por tu parte, pero ya que lo hiciste con Jazztel, para cuando campofrio en tus objetivos?


----------



## Depeche (30 May 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno, ayer depeche te arriesgaste a decir para cuando Jazztel a 6€ , me pareció muy atrevido por tu parte, pero ya que lo hiciste con Jazztel, para cuando campofrio en tus objetivos?



No tengo ni idea, lo que si que puedo decir después de estudiar detenidamente la gráfica, es que si mañana empieza perdiendo el mínimo de hoy,o sea 5,45 euros quizá venda todas para esperarlas más abajo.
Lo que debería hacer es empezar al alza,como mínimo por encima de 5,55 euros, pero ya os digo que si pierde el mínimo de hoy es mejor vender y esperar más abajo porque habría una corrección. Esperemos que empiece subiendo.

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 22:07 ----------

Jazztel se está poniendo fea, si pierde el 5,40 vendo.


----------



## torrefacto (30 May 2013)

Yo personalmente voy a vender, tengo la convicción que al menos por la mañana va a ver bajadas, por la tarde no lo puedo afirmar tanto.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 May 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Yo personalmente voy a vender, tengo la convicción que al menos por la mañana va a ver bajadas, por la tarde no lo puedo afirmar tanto.




Hablais de Jazztel o de Campofrio ?


----------



## piramidal (30 May 2013)

no invierto en bolsa ni nada pero me he estado leyendo el hilo este rato ,cabrones le debeis un mes de farra a depeche a escote entre todos 

---------- Post added 30-may-2013 at 23:28 ----------

¿como invierto en bolsa para entretenerme desde casa con 1000 euritos o algo asi?


----------



## torrefacto (30 May 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hablais de Jazztel o de Campofrio ?



campofrio, me queman en las manos


----------



## duroncete (30 May 2013)

Hola amigos! Ante todo dar mis felicitaciones a Depeche por su valentia y por su acierto. Eres un crack!! 
Yo compre hace un par de semanas 900 acciones a 4,99, y aunque vi los bajones que pego aguante con ellas. Vosotros jugais con muchas acciones? Como veis el tema? Vender ahora, o aguantar mas?
Actualmente y al precio de cotizacion estaria sacando en torno a los 500 euros de beneficio si las vendo ya, habiendo invertido 4500 euros. Pero siempre queda la duda de si esperar para mas adelante o...

¿como lo veis vosotros? un saludo!

Mi p


----------



## EPO (30 May 2013)

kboom dijo:


> Hay que ver qué cantidad de respuestas constructivas ... Tan dificil es escribir sin menospreciar o mofarse de alguien? En fin...



Vete a un foro Aleman, :vomito:


----------



## Prefijo (31 May 2013)

Deciros que sigo este hilo con más interés que un capítulo de 24 y estoy enganchado a los movimientos de la dichosa acción. Daros la enhorabuena a todos los que habéis hecho caso a Depeche y especialmente a él por compartir sus investigaciones y conocimientos. ¡Crack!



Depeche dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, lo que si que puedo decir después de estudiar detenidamente la gráfica, es que si mañana empieza perdiendo el mínimo de hoy,o sea 5,45 euros quizá venda todas para esperarlas más abajo.
> Lo que debería hacer es empezar al alza,como mínimo por encima de 5,55 euros, pero ya os digo que si pierde el mínimo de hoy es mejor vender y esperar más abajo porque habría una corrección. Esperemos que empiece subiendo.



Ahora mismo acabo de ver que está en 5,40. ¿Puedes explicar el movimiento que quieres hacer?
¿Las comisiones de compra y venta no te fastidian la jugada?, ¿compensará?


----------



## Depeche (31 May 2013)

Decir que aguanto el valor,de momento no vendo.

---------- Post added 31-may-2013 at 11:27 ----------

Jazztel también la mantengo en cartera,creo que han hecho un barrido de stop-loss para posteriormente subir, dudo que baje del nivel mínimo de hoy.


----------



## LCIRPM (31 May 2013)

Parece que hay más interesados, eso puede que haya OPA al alza ¿No?


----------



## Depeche (31 May 2013)

Prefijo dijo:


> Deciros que sigo este hilo con más interés que un capítulo de 24 y estoy enganchado a los movimientos de la dichosa acción. Daros la enhorabuena a todos los que habéis hecho caso a Depeche y especialmente a él por compartir sus investigaciones y conocimientos. ¡Crack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final he decidido aguantar,acaba de entrar una orden de compra de 48.500 acciones a 5,52 euros,eso me da confianza de que seguirá subiendo.
Son 267.720 euros invertidos en esa orden.


----------



## Prefijo (31 May 2013)

Será algún forero, fijo. )


----------



## itaka (31 May 2013)

Prefijo dijo:


> Será algún forero, fijo. )



con 30 cm xdddd


----------



## LCIRPM (31 May 2013)

Con 26,7 es bastante

(centrimetros o decenas de miles de euros) ;-)


----------



## kitos84 (31 May 2013)

No puedo quejarme...pero empiezo a arrepentirme de venderlas a 5.48. Las pille a 4.64 y ya me llegaba pero...Ahora no se si pillar si veo una bajadita ... Que me decis?


----------



## itaka (31 May 2013)

bueno, los que estáis en Jazztel, me parece que han colocado bastante papel en 5.40, en el último minuto, 350.000 títulos. a ver que pasa el lunes. pq estaba pensando entrar

me da que los whatapps están haciendo pupa 


de momento aguanto campofrio, pero me queman.


----------



## Cordoba (1 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> bueno, los que estáis en Jazztel, me parece que han colocado bastante papel en 5.40, en el último minuto, 350.000 títulos. a ver que pasa el lunes. pq estaba pensando entrar
> 
> 
> Con respecto a Jazztel en que puede influir eso en bueno o en malo?


----------



## sanzjm (1 Jun 2013)

Para jazztel se supone que mal


----------



## Algas (1 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> de momento aguanto campofrio, pero me queman.



Es como follar y aguantar la corrida verdad?? ::::::::

A ver qué tal se nos da, no ha bajado, se mantienen las posiciones, veremos qué pasa, de entrada hay un trecho de 3 meses... ¿¿aguantaremos tanto??


----------



## itaka (1 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Es como follar y aguantar la corrida verdad?? ::::::::
> 
> A ver qué tal se nos da, no ha bajado, se mantienen las posiciones, veremos qué pasa, de entrada hay un trecho de 3 meses... ¿¿aguantaremos tanto??





jajaja, no lo hubiera descrito mejor. 

3 meses por la opa ?


----------



## Algas (1 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> 3 meses por la opa ?



Es lo del artículo que se colgó. 

Smithfield and food controla el 36,99% de campofrío, que es más de un 30%, por lo que controla la compañía. Anteriormente (antes de que entraran los chinos), había un acuerdo con el CEO actual. Ahora, la situación cambia, y la ley española establece que en 3 meses desde la compra o haces OPA, o vendes hasta quedarte por debajo del 30% (por eso tendría que vender un 7%). Esas son las dos opciones que puse un poco más atrás, lo de los 3 meses es un tema puramente de legislación.

Lo que pasa es que, como ha puesto Depeche, hay más compañías interesadas en Campofrío... por lo que hay un montón de variables en juego, pero una de las opciones más probables es que haya OPA, por eso los volúmenes y la subida de estos días.


----------



## Depeche (1 Jun 2013)

En casos como este, la gran mayoría de casos suele acabar con OPA final y subida del precio de las acciones,primero se suele dar un precio,más tarde se sube la oferta,hasta que al final con todo esto la acción acaba alcanzando un precio muy superior al que había cuando saltaron los rumores.
Lo que hay que hacer es aguantar.
Al menos eso voy a hacer yo de momento.


----------



## begginer (2 Jun 2013)

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS DEPECHE!!!

Acabo de llegar de Marruecos y hace un par de días me conecté con la wifi del hotel y vi la cotización. Que buena noticia, jejeje.

Enhorabuena a tod@s los que estamos dentro.

Seguiremos con atención.

Saludos


----------



## Cordoba (2 Jun 2013)

Cuando el subidon, creo que fue depeche quien dijo que esta semana vendría con buenas noticias, no se si sigues pensando igual, como se plantea?


----------



## Garrafón (3 Jun 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> En casos como este, la gran mayoría de casos suele acabar con OPA final y subida del precio de las acciones,primero se suele dar un precio,más tarde se sube la oferta,hasta que al final con todo esto la acción acaba alcanzando un precio muy superior al que había cuando saltaron los rumores.
> Lo que hay que hacer es aguantar.
> Al menos eso voy a hacer yo de momento.



Tiene pinta de una nueva opa a Endesa a pequeña escala, si las tuviera en cartera yo también las mantendría.
Con Jazztel aplicaría la máxima de cortar pérdidas y dejar correr beneficios, las aguantaría e iría subiendo el stop, hace años entré en Astroc, acerté pero me salí a medio camino y no aproveché plenamente el acierto por esto.

Tendríamos que abrir un hilo con seguimiento de valores con potencial, estoy metido en Gamesas y esta semana quiero comprar mas, junto con Jazztel y Dia que son en las que mas potencial veo.
Un saludo.


----------



## itaka (3 Jun 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Tiene pinta de una nueva opa a Endesa a pequeña escala, si las tuviera en cartera yo también las mantendría.
> Con Jazztel aplicaría la máxima de cortar pérdidas y dejar correr beneficios, las aguantaría e iría subiendo el stop, hace años entré en Astroc, acerté pero me salí a medio camino y no aproveché plenamente el acierto por esto.
> 
> Tendríamos que abrir un hilo con seguimiento de valores con potencial, estoy metido en Gamesas y esta semana quiero comprar mas, junto con Jazztel y Dia que son en las que mas potencial veo.
> Un saludo.



en gamesa, espero alguna corrección para entrar a ver si se ponen a 3, pq vaya ritmo que lleva
y jazztel ufff, un día lo veo una locura entrar y otro creo que todavía puede subir a 6 no se.


----------



## Depeche (3 Jun 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Cuando el subidon, creo que fue depeche quien dijo que esta semana vendría con buenas noticias, no se si sigues pensando igual, como se plantea?



Pienso que si que saldrán noticias esta semana,y creo que serán buenas,lo que harán que el valor coja fuerza para seguir al alza.


----------



## Dudosillo (4 Jun 2013)

Depeche, en primer lugar, gracias por el hilo, gracias por el soplo de Campofrio (aunque mis ganancias son virtuales).
He abierto una cuentita en Renta4 ahora con euros reales; y como te puedes imaginar, el dedo del ratón esta nervioso.
Despues de leerte en este y otros hilos,mi pregunta es, entrarías ahora en Jazztel, quizás Campofrio, o quizas Sacyr?
Las cantidades serian pequeñas y por supuesto estoy dispuesto a asumir pequeñas perdidas.
He leido mucho (y lo que me queda), y tengo hechos los deberes.
No arriesgare mas del 2-2,5% de la cuenta y mantendré los stops ajustaditos.
Necesito batirme en duelo...


----------



## Depeche (4 Jun 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Depeche, en primer lugar, gracias por el hilo, gracias por el soplo de Campofrio (aunque mis ganancias son virtuales).
> He abierto una cuentita en Renta4 ahora con euros reales; y como te puedes imaginar, el dedo del ratón esta nervioso.
> Despues de leerte en este y otros hilos,mi pregunta es, entrarías ahora en Jazztel, quizás Campofrio, o quizas Sacyr?
> Las cantidades serian pequeñas y por supuesto estoy dispuesto a asumir pequeñas perdidas.
> ...



Yo ahora mismo la que veo mejor para entrar es Jazztel,porque creo que aún va a subir hasta el objetivo comentado por mi de 6,70 euros.
Campofrio también pienso que va a seguir subiendo,pero vamos a ver que hace mañana,según lo que haga mañana sabré si va a retroceder un poco más antes de seguir subiendo o si ya está preparada para otro impulso al alza,yo espero que salgan noticias nuevas a finales de esta semana.


----------



## Cordoba (4 Jun 2013)

En caso de retroceso antes de coger impulso, hasta donde podría bajar campofrio? Donde ves el soporte?


----------



## Dudosillo (5 Jun 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo la que veo mejor para entrar es Jazztel,porque creo que aún va a subir hasta el objetivo comentado por mi de 6,70 euros.
> Campofrio también pienso que va a seguir subiendo,pero vamos a ver que hace mañana,según lo que haga mañana sabré si va a retroceder un poco más antes de seguir subiendo o si ya está preparada para otro impulso al alza,yo espero que salgan noticias nuevas a finales de esta semana.



Gracias, entraré un poco el pie en Jazztel ...


----------



## Depeche (5 Jun 2013)

El otro valor que tenía en la recamara calentito ha saltado, una pena, a ver si retrocede y da una oportunidad de entrar.


----------



## Dudosillo (5 Jun 2013)

Estaré atento...


----------



## turista (6 Jun 2013)

*como ves hoy campofrio*

Hola Depeche, como ves hoy campofrio, crees que va a seguir bajando y es buen momento de salirse para volver a entrar?

gracias

saludos


----------



## itaka (6 Jun 2013)

Depeche, como ves campofrio, esta bajando un poco pero con poco volumen, hasta cual consideras que puede ser el suelo ??

Respecto a Jazz, a ver si nos da un respiro para entrar.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 11:11 ----------




turista dijo:


> Hola Depeche, como ves hoy campofrio, crees que va a seguir bajando y es buen momento de salirse para volver a entrar?
> 
> gracias
> 
> saludos



estamos todos nerviosillos jajaja


----------



## Algas (6 Jun 2013)

Con amor...


----------



## turista (6 Jun 2013)

**

Es graciosa la gráfica, pero sólo lo preguntaba por el comentario de Depeche:
_
"Campofrio también pienso que va a seguir subiendo,pero vamos a ver que hace mañana,según lo que haga mañana sabré si va a retroceder un poco más antes de seguir subiendo o si ya está preparada para otro impulso al alza,yo espero que salgan noticias nuevas a finales de esta semana."_

yo he aguantado cuando ha bajado y ni he dicho ni pio, confio en Depeche..., pero si podemos vender ahora y aprovechamos una buena bajada para volver a comprar estaría muy bien....








Algas dijo:


> Con amor...


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2013)

Yo pienso que Campofrio tiene que bajar a tocar los 5,24 euros antes de seguir subiendo.
Puede ser una buena oportunidad de comprar o acumular más.
En el caso de que perdiera el hipotético nivel de 5,24 euros el siguiente soporte sería en 5,10 euros, pero me da la sensación de que no bajará a ese nivel.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 11:44 ----------

Yo no vendería nada, hay poco volumen y vender puede significar quedarse fuera de cara al siguiente impulso alcista


----------



## itaka (6 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Con amor...



para que lo vamos a negar, uno se caga. xDDDDD


----------



## latonga (6 Jun 2013)

Hay que estar tranquilo, pero alerta.
Ahora mismo los que entramos con tiempo estamos en buena posicion, hay que esperar acontecimientos


----------



## Algas (6 Jun 2013)

Poco volumen... poco movimiento... CALMA. 
Sigue habiendo 3 meses de margen, pueden pasar muchas cosas. 
El día antes del subidón bajó hasta los 4,5x, y cerró en 4,82. Al día siguiente tuvimos nuestra fiesta . 
Al menos ahora andamos en la zona de beneficios.
¿¿Y lo bien que lo estamos pasando qué?? ::


----------



## begginer (6 Jun 2013)

Alguien que fuera a la junta de accionistas puede comentar algo


----------



## Shui (6 Jun 2013)

Depeché ya no te dedicas a la plata?


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2013)

Shui dijo:


> Depeché ya no te dedicas a la plata?



Por supuesto que si, pero pienso que aún tiene que bajar más, estoy esperando para cargar más a buen precio.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pienso que si que saldrán noticias esta semana,y creo que serán buenas,lo que harán que el valor coja fuerza para seguir al alza.



El Soria diciendo que piensan subir el IVA, joputa.


----------



## Depeche (7 Jun 2013)

Creo que finalmente el soporte será en 5,10 euros,ahí debería rebotar, si no lo hace se pondrá la cosa fea.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Jun 2013)

Sería bueno entonces poner un stop los en 5.10 ?


----------



## Depeche (7 Jun 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Sería bueno entonces poner un stop los en 5.10 ?



Yo no lo pondría,podrían barrértelo.
Si perdiera el nivel de 5,10 aún podriámos darle un margen hasta 5 euros siempre y cuando fuera intradia y no cerrara por debajo de ese precio.


----------



## Metal12 (7 Jun 2013)

Ahora que tenia pensado invertir en *" Nogales para vender nueces"* van mis campofrios y bajan:´´´´´(


----------



## Maravedi (10 Jun 2013)

Han hecho una buena barrida de stops


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Han hecho una buena barrida de stops



Correcto,ya ha hecho suelo, ahora ya se puede entrar,dudo que se pierda el nivel mínimo de hoy, a partir de ahora debería tocar volver a subir.


----------



## Maravedi (10 Jun 2013)

Pienso que van a por el 5,00 ahí debería haber muchos stops,hasta que no haya noticias de la china pienso que va a ser volátil


----------



## Maravedi (11 Jun 2013)

Han tocado los 5,00,podéis ver el volumen de compras a partir de ahí y los compradores?


----------



## Depeche (11 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Han tocado los 5,00,podéis ver el volumen de compras a partir de ahí y los compradores?



Ahora si creo que ha tocado suelo, esperemos que rebote a partir de este nivel.


----------



## Cordoba (11 Jun 2013)

Esto quiere decir que todo es normal? Por cierto Jazztel la sigues viendo dentro de un orden bien?


----------



## Algas (11 Jun 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Esto quiere decir que todo es normal? Por cierto Jazztel la sigues viendo dentro de un orden bien?



Córdoba, tú no vendiste por encima de los 5,7 más o menos?? ahora podrías volver a entrar... serías el amo de la operación lonchafina campofrío :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (11 Jun 2013)

Jazztel está un poco loca,creo que quieren hacer que parezca que se pone mal,pero a mi no me engañan,siempre hacen lo mismo,en cualquier momento le meten un arreón fuerte al alza,yo me mantengo de momento.


----------



## Dudosillo (11 Jun 2013)

Os leo con atención.


----------



## Thaiel (12 Jun 2013)

Quizás se deba a ésto la bajada de la cotización....interesada o no.

Campofro. Posibles trabas a la compra de Smithfield


----------



## Algas (12 Jun 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Quizás se deba a ésto la bajada de la cotización....interesada o no.
> 
> Campofro. Posibles trabas a la compra de Smithfield



Interesante. No sé qué fiabilidad tiene "ahorro.com", pero da un poco igual. En cierto modo es un poco lo de siempre "ahora lo quiero, ahora no lo quiero, quiero pero no puedo..." bajo mi punto de vista, marear la perdiz es bueno, significa que andan interesados .

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 11:40 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Jazztel está un poco loca,creo que quieren hacer que parezca que se pone mal,pero a mi no me engañan,siempre hacen lo mismo,en cualquier momento le meten un arreón fuerte al alza,yo me mantengo de momento.



Ahora mismo 2,67% parriba... yo esta no la tengo, pero enhorabuena :Aplauso:


----------



## Maravedi (12 Jun 2013)

A la china le interesa CFO tenemos el patrimonio premium en cerdos


----------



## Algas (12 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> A la china le interesa CFO tenemos el patrimonio premium en cerdos



Quisá quiso decir CFG ::

Anoche estaba haciéndome un sadwich con un poco de todo y estuve por hacer una foto a las finas lonchas campofrío que estaba utilizando


----------



## Depeche (12 Jun 2013)

Por cierto,también me gusta mucho DIA, tiene buen aspecto, yo ahora mismo no tengo liquidez,pero si tuviera que entrar en alguna a parte de Jazztel y Campofrio,entraría en DIA.


----------



## itaka (12 Jun 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto,también me gusta mucho DIA, tiene buen aspecto, yo ahora mismo no tengo liquidez,pero si tuviera que entrar en alguna a parte de Jazztel y Campofrio,entraría en DIA.



yo estoy por entrar en gamesa, pq nunca baja. :::: va como un tiro la cabrona, 

gracias por los consejos bursatiles depeche


----------



## Depeche (12 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> yo estoy por entrar en gamesa, pq nunca baja. :::: va como un tiro la cabrona,
> 
> gracias por los consejos bursatiles depeche



Nunca baja hasta el dia que le de por darse la vuelta y baje con fuerza,yo a estas alturas no entraría,creo que es mejor entrar en valores con potencial y que teóricamente están en zona de soporte.


----------



## turista (13 Jun 2013)

Hola Depeche, gracias por el consejo, tu en que valor comprarías DIA, ahora mismo esta bajando, igual esperar un poco?

saludos





Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto,también me gusta mucho DIA, tiene buen aspecto, yo ahora mismo no tengo liquidez,pero si tuviera que entrar en alguna a parte de Jazztel y Campofrio,entraría en DIA.


----------



## Depeche (13 Jun 2013)

turista dijo:


> Hola Depeche, gracias por el consejo, tu en que valor comprarías DIA, ahora mismo esta bajando, igual esperar un poco?
> 
> saludos



Así es,DIA está bajando,mejor no entrar. Posiblemente tiene recorrido al alza,pero parece ser que no va a ser tan inmediato, yo si tuviera que entrar en alguna entraría en Campofrio.

Tengo que decir que DIA me sigue gustando mucho,pero ahora estoy metido en otro sitio y no voy a entrar.


----------



## Deibis (13 Jun 2013)

Cómo veis EADS? No está un poco alto? Marcando máximos...


----------



## Garrafón (16 Jun 2013)

Estoy esperando que saquen a Abengoa del IBEX el 1 de julio, pienso que al igual que a Gamesa le va a sentar muy bien volver al M. Continuo.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (17 Jun 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Así es,DIA está bajando,mejor no entrar. Posiblemente tiene recorrido al alza,pero parece ser que no va a ser tan inmediato, yo si tuviera que entrar en alguna entraría en Campofrio.
> 
> Tengo que decir que DIA me sigue gustando mucho,pero ahora estoy metido en otro sitio y no voy a entrar.



Yo ahora mismo estoy dentro de DIA, comprado a 5.3€. Por debajo de 6€ no lo veo mala compra aunque también creo que no va a despegar muy rápido. De momento estoy sin stop y sin poner un precio objetivo. ¿Pondrías alguno?


----------



## itaka (18 Jun 2013)

parece que se vuelve a animar campofrio. venga coñooo.


----------



## Algas (18 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> parece que se vuelve a animar campofrio. venga coñooo.



Va con calma... paciencia ::. De aquí a Septiembre se habrá aclarado el tema, aunque por mí como si se tira un año subiendo poco a poco, así tontoro & company no me tocan tanto las plusvis (que ni de coña, apara antes de otoño tendremos el tema resuelto).


----------



## Thaiel (18 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> parece que se vuelve a animar campofrio. venga coñooo.



Por el comportamiento de la acción, pienso que alguien está vendiendo las acciones que tiene en su poder sin disparar mucho la cotización, mareando la perdiz entre 5,50 y 5, previo acuerdo para acumular acciones para la futura OPA....es una intuición, ehh. El análisis técnico es para Depeche.


----------



## itaka (20 Jun 2013)

como veis campofrio ??

aguantara la tormenta ??


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Jun 2013)

CRASH BOLSA USA 2013-2014, habrá empezado ya? Como USA empiece a caer fuerte, bien sea por las palabras de Bernake de la retirada de estímulos, por el abismo fiscal, o por el motivo que sea... Me da que el IBEX se va a 5000, y si, he dicho bien... si el IBEX tocó 6000 puntos con USA casi en máximos, imaginaros donde se puede ir el IBEX si la bolsa USA se empieza a torcer porque se acaba la "cocaína" de la Reserva Federal (Fed) y sus facilidades monetarias (máquina de hacer billetes) 

Los crash bursátiles no tardan más de 7-8 años, es puro ciclo. Y llevan subiendo desde febrero 2009 (y sin parar) 

Cómo invertir pequeñas cantidades. Inversión low cost: warrants, quinielas, bitcoin, oro y apuestas: Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014 

Ojito, porque en este escenario, España sufriría y mucho,.. se está sufriendo ahora y es una crisis "regional", de los países del sur del Mediterráneo... imaginaos otro Lehman Brothers, o otra catástrofe bursátil en USA, a donde nos podemos ir

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 23:26 ----------




itaka dijo:


> como veis campofrio ??
> 
> aguantara la tormenta ??



si se hunde USA, se hunde todo
aguantará el oro, los metales, y creo que bitcoin va a volar de nuevo


----------



## Depeche (26 Jun 2013)

Campofrio está cerca de tener otro buen impulso al alza,la gráfica se está poniendo al rojo vivo,creo que mañana empezará a tirar para arriba con fuerza de nuevo,ya doy por finalizada la corrección.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Jun 2013)

con respecto a jazztel como lo ves?, estoy recuperando precio vendiendo y comprando, de forma que me baja la media, no se si hago bien o me puedo quedar descolgado, que opinas?


----------



## Dudosillo (26 Jun 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Campofrio está cerca de tener otro buen impulso al alza,la gráfica se está poniendo al rojo vivo,creo que mañana empezará a tirar para arriba con fuerza de nuevo,ya doy por finalizada la corrección.



Estupendo, gracias.

¿Como ves Dia? ¿Aguantamos?


----------



## Depeche (26 Jun 2013)

Tanto Jazztel como DIA las veo bien, tuvieron una bajada sana para coger fuerzas,aún les sigo viendo recorrido al alza.


----------



## begginer (26 Jun 2013)

Hola Depeche,

¿Te importaría darme tu opinión sobre Duro Felguera? Acabo de poner orden de compra a 4,70.

Sigo en Campofrío.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## burbuilazale (28 Jun 2013)

¿Hoy puede ser el día?


----------



## Algas (28 Jun 2013)

begginer dijo:


> Hola Depeche,
> 
> ¿Te importaría darme tu opinión sobre Duro Felguera? Acabo de poner orden de compra a 4,70.
> 
> ...



Yo la sigo (MDF), están saliendo algunos insitucionales, y llevan con el cuento de la auto OPA un tiempo, están un poco turbios, pero su negocio me parece bastante sólido.

No obstante, para evitar fluctuaciones, compraré cuando llegue a 4,5 que veo probable que los alcance de aquí a dos meses:ienso:

MDF para muy largo plazo eso sí... :Baile:


----------



## begginer (28 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo la sigo (MDF), están saliendo algunos insitucionales, y llevan con el cuento de la auto OPA un tiempo, están un poco turbios, pero su negocio me parece bastante sólido.
> 
> No obstante, para evitar fluctuaciones, compraré cuando llegue a 4,5 que veo probable que los alcance de aquí a dos meses:ienso:
> 
> MDF para muy largo plazo eso sí... :Baile:



Al final entré a 4,95, no conseguí 4,70 y como pienso que no bajará apenas ya pues decidí comprar. Todo esto desde la más absoluta ignorancia, claro. 
La idea también mantener a largo así que no me importa demasiado haber perdido unos céntimos.

Saludos


----------



## Depeche (28 Jun 2013)

Duro Felguera no la conozco a penas,pero no me gusta mucho,a pesar de que pertenece a un sector interesante, componentes y proyectos para refinerias,petroquímicas y laboratorios,si no estoy equivocado.
Pero no puedo hablar ni profundizar por desconocimiento sobre la compañia.


----------



## itaka (1 Jul 2013)

reflota el hilo, a ver si de paso se mueve un poco Campofrio, que lleva tiempo tonteando en 5.25 y no hay manera de subir.
alguien sabe algo de como va la OPA ?

saludos lanchafinistas


----------



## Depeche (1 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> reflota el hilo, a ver si de paso se mueve un poco Campofrio, que lleva tiempo tonteando en 5.25 y no hay manera de subir.
> alguien sabe algo de como va la OPA ?
> 
> saludos lanchafinistas



Mañana subirá,y supongo que sacará buenas noticias antes del viernes.


----------



## Algas (2 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Duro Felguera no la conozco a penas,pero no me gusta mucho,a pesar de que pertenece a un sector interesante, componentes y proyectos para refinerias,petroquímicas y laboratorios,si no estoy equivocado.
> Pero no puedo hablar ni profundizar por desconocimiento sobre la compañia.




La he estado mirando mucho más y contrastándola con más gente (Duro Felguera), el motivo de que la veas mal (por técnico, supongo) es por el berenjenal que están sufriendo ahora: inversores que quieren irse, cierta inestabilidad por lo de Venezuela... 
Aún así sus fundamentales están bien, su dividendo es sostenible y es "de los de verdad::", vamos que pagan directamente, ni scrip dividend ni argucias del estilo. 
En lo que me echo para atrás es en el precio "bueno" de 4,5€, ese podría ser un primer objetivo de cara a comprar, pero no para cargarse bien. Parece que la cotización puede caer bastante más abajo.
Duro Felguera es para largo plazo, no para hacer dinero en pocos días/meses (en general, no digo que no se presente una oportunidad).

---------- Post added 02-jul-2013 at 09:27 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Mañana subirá,y supongo que sacará buenas noticias antes del viernes.



¿Ya este viernes ?, a mí Montoro me tiene quemado con el tema de la mordida a las plusvis  ::.
Casi estoy por esperar más de un año, esto del cerdo estando los chinos como están seguro que se mantiene fuerte... (aquí hablo más guiado por la ira que por un análisis serio, tendré que comprobar mis palabras ).


----------



## Cordoba (3 Jul 2013)

bueno no se que esta pasando pero acojona un poco, no se que alguien analice algo.


----------



## Depeche (3 Jul 2013)

Pasa lo de siempre,que antes de una gran subida tienen que bajar previamente para hacer saltar stop-loss,está todo controlado.


----------



## toroloco (3 Jul 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> bueno no se que esta pasando pero acojona un poco, no se que alguien analice algo.



te voy a analizar a ti......

ganas?pierdes? vende y vete a la piscina a tomar el sol tranquilo...


----------



## itaka (3 Jul 2013)

baja con poco volumen, yo pq ando falta de liquidez pero compraría más. solamente con la publicidad y la chapa que doy a la gente con que compre campofrio, el año que viene reparten dividendo seguro xDD


----------



## Algas (3 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> baja con poco volumen, yo pq ando falta de liquidez pero compraría más. solamente con la publicidad y la chapa que doy a la gente con que compre campofrio, el año que viene reparten dividendo seguro xDD



Hablando de dividendos, este año creo que no nos cae nada, no?
http://www.campofriofoodgroup.com/c...s/general-information-page/1328183858533.html


----------



## Depeche (3 Jul 2013)

Hoy se ha hecho de rogar,pero como bien decís ha bajado sin a penas volumen, queda poco para que de un buen tirón al alza.
Estoy muy tranquilo.


----------



## oro y plata forever (3 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy se ha hecho de rogar,pero como bien decís ha bajado sin a penas volumen, queda poco para que de un buen tirón al alza.
> Estoy muy tranquilo.



tomada nota se mirara.


----------



## malcom1986 (5 Jul 2013)

Hola compis,
Compré campo frío cuando el compañero Depeche lo recomendó (y le estoy muy agradecido), pero tengo un compi de curro que me pregunta si es buen momento para entrar o cual sería un buen precio de compra...
Gracias!


----------



## Depeche (5 Jul 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Hola compis,
> Compré campo frío cuando el compañero Depeche lo recomendó (y le estoy muy agradecido), pero tengo un compi de curro que me pregunta si es buen momento para entrar o cual sería un buen precio de compra...
> Gracias!



Yo creo que con este goteo a la baja sin a penas volumen,es un buen momento para comprar, cualquier dia se disparan al alza con fuerza.


----------



## Dudosillo (9 Jul 2013)

Parece que sube Campofrio, vamos a ver...


----------



## Algas (9 Jul 2013)

A mí me parece que está más o menos como siempre, entre los 5,25 y los 5,05; moviéndose lentamente y sin volumen. Hoy baja un 1%, mañana otro 1%, luego lo sube, y al día siguiente también... lo cierto es que lo tengo ahí aparcado, apenas lo miro . 
En mi opinión, hasta que las manos fuertes (y no nosotras), no sepan algo de la OPA, vamos a seguir así unas semanas... a ver cuándo llega el volumen y se cumplen las predicciones de nuestro profeta!!! ::


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (9 Jul 2013)

Yo entré el viernes pasado con una orden a precio de mercado que al final me salió un poco cara (porque entró de dos veces). A ver si la OPA no tarda y antes de septiembre estamos cerca de los 6€.


----------



## itaka (9 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Hablando de dividendos, este año creo que no nos cae nada, no?
> http://www.campofriofoodgroup.com/c...s/general-information-page/1328183858533.html



pues no se, pero viendo que el año pasado no repartieron, me temo que este tampoco, pero vamos ni idea, no fui a la junta estaba de resaca xDD


----------



## Cordoba (9 Jul 2013)

Hace unos días depeche deshiciste posiciones en Jazztel, por invertir en plata, hay algún hilo que esta precisamente hablando del futuro de los metales , es verdad que el oro dices que no te va, .?.?..?.??? No se muy bien por q. Pero con respecto a la plata cuadraste bien su evolucion, cuando avisaste de los 50 dolares, es verdad que luego no continuaste con la racha de aciertos, y se desplomo, " hasta depeche se equivoca " bueno a lo que voy es que sea en este hilo o en otros donde hablan de futuro de la plata, me gustaría conocer tu opinión, en cuanto a la evolucion, que intuyo de subida y een cuanto a tiempos. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Depeche (10 Jul 2013)

Muy buenas, no me conecto a penas últimamente por estar disfrutando de unos días de vacaciones. Respecto a la pregunta sobre la evolución de la plata, yo he cargado algo hace unos días, pero pienso que aún va a seguir bajando, como mínimo hasta 17,50 dólares. Si llega a ese precio compraré bastante más. Y no descarto que incluso pudiera bajar hasta 15 dólares, pero de hacerlo creo que seria con una bajada bestial en un dia de ida y vuelta formando un martillo invertido, pero le doy un 25 por ciento de posibilidades. Lo que si que pienso es que en menos de 12 meses volveremos a ver la plata a 32 dólares como mínimo.


----------



## Dudosillo (11 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE=Depeche;943Muy buenas, no me conecto a penas últimamente por estar disfrutando de unos días de vacaciones. Respecto a la pregunta sobre la evolución de la plata, yo he cargado algo hace unos días, pero pienso que aún va a seguir bajando, como mínimo hasta 17,50 dólares. Si llega a ese precio compraré bastante más. Y no descarto que incluso pudiera bajar hasta 15 dólares, pero de hacerlo creo que seria con una bajada bestial en un dia de ida y vuelta formando un martillo invertido, pero le doy un 25 por ciento de posibilidades.i7 Lo que si que pienso es que en menos de 12 meses volveremos a ver la plata a 32 dólares como mínimo.[QUOT

Disfruta esas vacaciones.
Cuando dices plata, plata física ¿no?. 
¿ El Andorrano seria un buen proveedor?
¿Puedes ampliar un poco el tema? 
me imagino que comprarías monedas, ¿ es eso?
gracias miles.


----------



## Depeche (11 Jul 2013)

Correcto, monedas de plata física


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Muy buenas, no me conecto a penas últimamente por estar disfrutando de unos días de vacaciones. Respecto a la pregunta sobre la evolución de la plata, yo he cargado algo hace unos días, pero pienso que aún va a seguir bajando, como mínimo hasta 17,50 dólares. Si llega a ese precio compraré bastante más. Y no descarto que incluso pudiera bajar hasta 15 dólares, pero de hacerlo creo que seria con una bajada bestial en un dia de ida y vuelta formando un martillo invertido, pero le doy un 25 por ciento de posibilidades. Lo que si que pienso es que en menos de 12 meses volveremos a ver la plata a 32 dólares como mínimo.



Dios te oiga en el tema Plata...


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Muy buenas, no me conecto a penas últimamente por estar disfrutando de unos días de vacaciones. Respecto a la pregunta sobre la evolución de la plata, yo he cargado algo hace unos días, pero* pienso* que aún va a seguir bajando, como mínimo hasta 17,50 dólares. Si llega a ese precio compraré bastante más. Y* no descarto* que incluso pudiera bajar hasta 15 dólares, pero de hacerlo *creo* que seria con una bajada bestial en un dia de ida y vuelta formando un martillo invertido, pero *le doy *un 25 por ciento de posibilidades. Lo que si que* pienso *es que en menos de 12 meses volveremos a ver la plata a 32 dólares como mínimo.



Vamos, que no tienes un solo fundamento de lo que has dicho


----------



## Algas (11 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Vamos, que no tienes un solo fundamento de lo que has dicho



Yo de su mensaje destacaría más bien el hecho de que está de vacaciones , y de que "ha cargado un poco" en la plata, como hechos más notables.

"pienso", "creo", pueden sonar vagos, pero en el mundo de las inversiones "garantizar" y "asegurar" son palabras mucho más peligrosas. ::


----------



## Depeche (11 Jul 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo de su mensaje destacaría más bien el hecho de que está de vacaciones , y de que "ha cargado un poco" en la plata, como hechos más notables.
> 
> "pienso", "creo", pueden sonar vagos, pero en el mundo de las inversiones "garantizar" y "asegurar" son palabras mucho más peligrosas. ::



Bien descrito, en definitiva creo que bajará más, pero estoy de vacaciones fuera y no puedo estar muy pendiente, y como creo que dentro de un año el precio estará por encima de 30 $ pues considero que no es mal precio para cargar algo más, si sigue bajando hasta el nivel que creo ya compraré más a ese precio, pero de esta manera me aseguro de comprar a este precio actual, no sea que me equivoque (cosa que es loable) y luego tenga que comprar a precio más alto. Creo que no es tan complicado de entender ahora.


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Vamos, que no tienes un solo fundamento de lo que has dicho



Ojala lo razone y acierte...


----------



## Rafacoins (11 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Bien descrito, en definitiva *creo *que bajará más, pero estoy de vacaciones fuera y *no puedo estar muy pendiente*, y como *creo *que dentro de un año el precio estará por encima de 30 $ pues *considero *que no es mal precio para cargar algo más, si sigue bajando hasta el nivel que *creo *ya compraré más a ese precio, pero de esta manera me aseguro de comprar a este precio actual, no sea que me equivoque (cosa que es loable) y luego tenga que comprar a precio más alto. *Creo *que no es tan complicado de entender ahora.



*creo *que lo pille


----------



## oro y plata forever (11 Jul 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> *creo *que lo pille



Visto sera eso...


----------



## Depeche (12 Jul 2013)

Por cierto, Campofrio vuelve a estar interesante,no le debe quedar mucho para dar un impulso hasta los 5,50 euros, viendo la gráfica me hace pensar que la semana que viene tendrá ese impulso al alza,veremos a ver si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## Dudosillo (14 Jul 2013)

Hablando de plata. ¿ Consideráis buena compra 500 filarmónicas en el Andorrano a 18.25 € IVA incluido creo.( precio de hoy, yo esperaré un poco mas). teniendo en cuenta que se; paga el 21 de IVA y para un particular es irrecuperable ¿no?. supongo que la posible subida compensara ese 21%. ¿ me estoy perdiendo algo?
Ya se que no.es este el hilo de la plata, perdonad.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## Cordoba (15 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto, Campofrio vuelve a estar interesante,no le debe quedar mucho para dar un impulso hasta los 5,50 euros, viendo la gráfica me hace pensar que la semana que viene tendrá ese impulso al alza,veremos a ver si estoy en lo cierto.



Yo esperaba que fuera una subida suave durante la semana y parece que de cumplirse tu escenario va asee de golpe. Imagino que debido a alguna noticia concreta .


----------



## toroloco (16 Jul 2013)

Pienso que estan descolgando a los indecisos y haciendo saltar stops y luego le meteran un arreon que dejara acojonada al personal para comprar

Claro que hablo desde la mayor ignorancia del tema....

Enviado desde mi LG-E510 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## oro y plata forever (16 Jul 2013)

Dudosillo dijo:


> Hablando de plata. ¿ Consideráis buena compra 500 filarmónicas en el Andorrano a 18.25 € IVA incluido creo.( precio de hoy, yo esperaré un poco mas). teniendo en cuenta que se; paga el 21 de IVA y para un particular es irrecuperable ¿no?. supongo que la posible subida compensara ese 21%. ¿ me estoy perdiendo algo?
> Ya se que no.es este el hilo de la plata, perdonad.
> Gracias anticipadas.



El precio es muy bueno.

La plata no exime el IVA, Pero te animo el precio es muy bueno, tengo Filarmonicas y jamas las compre en esas condiciones.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2013 at 11:27 ----------




toroloco dijo:


> Pienso que estan descolgando a los indecisos y haciendo saltar stops y luego le meteran un arreon que dejara acojonada al personal para comprar
> 
> Claro que hablo desde la mayor ignorancia del tema....
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-E510 usando Tapatalk 2



Coincido contigo eso si tengo poca base en la argumentacion...palpito.


----------



## Algas (16 Jul 2013)

El día antes del subidón se pegó un paseo por los 4,60 o así :ouch:, luego cerró en 4,8 aprox, y al día siguiente... )


----------



## Depeche (16 Jul 2013)

No debe quedar mucho,tendremos nuestra recompensa.
Yo por mi parte estoy muy tranquilo,creo que tengo el dinero bien invertido en Campofrio,por el contrario el Ibex no lo veo nada bien a corto plazo.


----------



## Algas (17 Jul 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No debe quedar mucho,tendremos nuestra recompensa.
> Yo por mi parte estoy muy tranquilo,creo que tengo el dinero bien invertido en Campofrio,por el contrario *el Ibex no lo veo nada bien a corto plazo*.




En el hilo del Ibex he leído la misma opinión


----------



## Neu___ (24 Jul 2013)




----------



## Depeche (24 Jul 2013)

Pronto tendremos novedades, la cosa está muy calentita,me voy a mojar y voy a decir que para antes de finalizar agosto la veo a 5,90 euros.


----------



## Cordoba (24 Jul 2013)

Te he puesto velas, algún día nos contaras tu secreto. Sería interesante entrar ahora , hay un montón de margen?


----------



## Depeche (24 Jul 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Te he puesto velas, algún día nos contaras tu secreto. Sería interesante entrar ahora , hay un montón de margen?



Creo que es un muy buen momento de entrar en Campofrio.


----------



## Cordoba (25 Jul 2013)

Puede ser hoy el Gran Día?


----------



## itaka (30 Jul 2013)

depeche, como estimas que campofrio encajara esas bajadas que estimas que pueden pasar proximamente. 
tengo algo de liquidez y no se si esperarme, comprar algo más de campofrio o ver pasar las vacas desde el tren. 

por cierto que campofrio esta remontando un poquito, parece que va a despegar en breves, tal como decias


----------



## rory (30 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> depeche, como estimas que campofrio encajara esas bajadas que estimas que pueden pasar proximamente.
> tengo algo de liquidez y no se si esperarme, comprar algo más de campofrio o ver pasar las vacas desde el tren.
> 
> por cierto que campofrio esta remontando un poquito, parece que va a despegar en breves, tal como decias



Ha dicho en el otro hilo que ve el valor como para subir, que no ha cambiado de idea.


----------



## toroloco (30 Jul 2013)

itaka dijo:


> tengo algo de liquidez y no se si esperarme, comprar algo más de campofrio o ver pasar las vacas desde el tren.



Ganar sin arriesgar....complicado....


Enviado desde mi LG-E510 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitos84 (31 Jul 2013)

Subiendo un poco pero con 125000 títulos?


----------



## Cordoba (1 Ago 2013)

Parece que no quiere arrancarse, hace amagos pero lo vuelven a bajar, y eso que ayer salieron buenos resultados.


----------



## Depeche (2 Ago 2013)

Voy a aumentar mi posición en Campofrío en 1000 títulos más.


----------



## Cordoba (2 Ago 2013)

Eso significa que le ves mas recorrido? O que ya esta aquí el subidon? Aclaranos depeche, el por que de esta decisión, o es por que te ha llegado liquidez?saludos y gracias.


----------



## Depeche (2 Ago 2013)

He comprado 1000 titulos más porque creo que ya ha llegado el momento del siguiente impulso al alza, ha aumentado el volumen considerablemente y estoy convencido de que va a subir con fuerza la semana que viene.


----------



## Cordoba (2 Ago 2013)

A que precio has entrado? ......curiosidad


----------



## davoskmon (2 Ago 2013)

Bueno me meto con dos mil a ver si hay suerte . Gracias al otro impulso me lleve quinientos euros, eso que vendí mal. Por cierto, gracias por atrasado por el anterior impulso Depeche.


----------



## Depeche (2 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> A que precio has entrado? ......curiosidad



a 5,25 euros


----------



## BlueLaser (2 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> a 5,25 euros



Por curiosidad..., que potencial de subida le ves?


----------



## Depeche (4 Ago 2013)

Campofrío eleva su beneficio a un millón de euros en el primer semestre, un 12,9% más - elEconomista.es


----------



## BlueLaser (4 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Campofrío eleva su beneficio a un millón de euros en el primer semestre, un 12,9% más - elEconomista.es



A ver como se refleja esa noticia mañana en la bolsa...


----------



## Cordoba (4 Ago 2013)

Pues no me acabo de enterar como funciona esto, en algunos casos resulta que el buen resultado se refleja en la cotizacion antes de que el común de los mortales nos enteremos, y en este caso resulta que la noticia es del miércoles 31 y el jueves y viernes se comporta normal. Y es esta noticia lo que le va a hacer subir el precio de la accion la semana que viene, que alguien me lo explique! Estos romanos están locos!
Saludos


----------



## Cordoba (6 Ago 2013)

Bueno depeche parecer que no tira, lo has clavado en todo, esto no puede fallar. Antes del 28 de este mes deberíamos saber algo no tee parece?


----------



## Depeche (6 Ago 2013)

Yo estoy convencido de que CAMPOFRIO saltará antes de este viernes.
La cosa está muy calentita.


----------



## BlueLaser (6 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido de que CAMPOFRIO saltará antes de este viernes.
> La cosa está muy calentita.



Hasta ahora lo has clavado, pero ciertamente parece un valor de evolución "lenta", no?


----------



## Algas (6 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pues no me acabo de enterar como funciona esto, en algunos casos resulta que el buen resultado se refleja en la cotizacion antes de que el común de los mortales nos enteremos, y en este caso resulta que la noticia es del miércoles 31 y el jueves y viernes se comporta normal. Y es esta noticia lo que le va a hacer subir el precio de la accion la semana que viene, que alguien me lo explique! Estos romanos están locos!
> Saludos



Lo has explicado muy bien . Lo que pasa es que a corto plazo pueden pasar mil cosas, las manos fuertes pueden mover una cotización. Estos datos nos sirven a los fundamentalistas que invertimos a largo plazo, donde al final la razón se impone.



Depeche dijo:


> Yo estoy convencido de que CAMPOFRIO saltará antes de este viernes.
> La cosa está muy calentita.



Pues si salta este viernes... menudo fiestón me voy a pegar este finde que además estoy de vacaciones! )


----------



## Cordoba (6 Ago 2013)

Crees que llegara al tope que habías puesto, 6,4 creo recordar o lo realizara en tramos, cuando se resuelva lo de los chinos? .............disculpa por las preguntas que a veces hago, parece que estoy hablando con un adivino, así que si no quieres o no puedes pasa de la pregunta y ya veremos.


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Crees que llegara al tope que habías puesto, 6,4 creo recordar o lo realizara en tramos, cuando se resuelva lo de los chinos? .............disculpa por las preguntas que a veces hago, parece que estoy hablando con un adivino, así que si no quieres o no puedes pasa de la pregunta y ya veremos.



Ojalá supiera la respuesta,de momento vamos a esperar a que salte y después sobre la marcha ya se verá.


----------



## Cordoba (7 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ojalá supiera la respuesta,de momento vamos a esperar a que salte y después sobre la marcha ya se verá.



Era de imaginar, confió en lo que dices y pillo sitio.


----------



## BlueLaser (7 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ojalá supiera la respuesta,de momento vamos a esperar a que salte y después sobre la marcha ya se verá.



Hoy ya se habla del fin de la QE, del tapering, de corrección (que no pánico, tienen pánico a que se desate el pánico). Debemos preocuparnos? Que señal sería la que gritaría "el último que apague el gas"?


----------



## Algas (7 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Hoy ya se habla del fin de la QE, del tapering, de corrección (que no pánico, tienen pánico a que se desate el pánico). Debemos preocuparnos? Que señal sería la que gritaría "el último que apague el gas"?



Buenos días ,

llevo oyendo hablar de la corrección, fin del QE... todo el año::.
Por otro lado igual es verdad que pasará ahora... pero creo que muchos de los desastres serán después de las elecciones germanas:
Otra cosa, en estos meses he visto que al ibex le pasa una cosa y a campofrío otra... es una empresa "pequeña" del continuo y va a su bola::.
Tampoco tengo grandes fundamentos para explicar todo esto, simplemente es lo que he venido viendo durante los últimos 4 meses y por sus fundamentales.
En 5€ hay una resistencia, (lo dijo Depeche y alguien más), si baja de ahí habrá que volver a mirar con lupa todo y ver si salimos corriendo:´(


----------



## Cordoba (7 Ago 2013)

bueno parece ser que esta semana lo veremos.


----------



## kemp (7 Ago 2013)

La industria y la vocación de usuarios en busca del negocio del año, los mismos expertos en bolsa no saben los cambios *que pueden ocurrir mañana*, tema caliente en la época que estamos.


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2013)

Tengo clarisimo que mañana va a ser el dia en el que Campofrio empiece a subir otra vez con fuerza.
Hoy es una buena oportunidad para pillar el valor por debajo de 5,25 euros.
Avisados estáis.


----------



## Cordoba (7 Ago 2013)

Joer, no se como puedes dar tanta precisión, depeche monta un curso para enseñarnos a los demás, no es que lo veas, es que ves cuando va a ser, por cierto con la claridad que lo ves echarías toda la carne en el asador? Para eso hay que temerlo bien puestos.


----------



## BlueLaser (7 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tengo clarisimo que mañana va a ser el dia en el que Campofrio empiece a subir otra vez con fuerza.
> Hoy es una buena oportunidad para pillar el valor por debajo de 5,25 euros.
> Avisados estáis.



Como mañana repunte te hacemos la ola y que Calopez te haga burbujo mayor del reino. Te diría que si abres un negocio de broker yo invertiría encantado, si fuesemos varios formarías una especie de "manos fuertes" realmente potente.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 17:27 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Tengo clarisimo que mañana va a ser el dia en el que Campofrio empiece a subir otra vez con fuerza.
> Hoy es una buena oportunidad para pillar el valor por debajo de 5,25 euros.
> Avisados estáis.



Una duda (a ver si así aprendo algo), crees que mañana subirá porque ha roto la resistencia de 5,24? Por el volumen con el que lo ha roto? Por...

Gracias!


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Como mañana repunte te hacemos la ola y que Calopez te haga burbujo mayor del reino. Te diría que si abres un negocio de broker yo invertiría encantado, si fuesemos varios formarías una especie de "manos fuertes" realmente potente.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-ago-2013 at 17:27 ----------
> 
> ...



Jeje,no estaría mal eso de montar un negocio de brokerienso:
El que piense que va a ser mañana cuando empiece a subir es por varios factores analizados a fondo,pero eso es secreto profesional.
Estoy deseando que llegue mañana,creo que vamos a tener un buen dia, aunque lo mejor quedará para la semana que viene.


----------



## Cordoba (7 Ago 2013)

He culminado posición en campofrio, mira depeche ...... Ya en confianza, mañana o me cuesta la separación, o te ........ Vamos que a quien le digas que meto pasta asesorado por un tío ( modo cariñoso) que no conozco y que solo tengo referencias de un foro de internet. Vamos es para hacer un monologo. 
Depeche esta noche te pongo .... 100 velas blancas, espero que tenga un final feliz y que sea la anécdota cachonda por lo bien que haya salido la operacion en las reuniones con los amigos y no sea el hazme reír de la reunión porque salga mal.
No es normal que hablabas de la presion que hay, y ya hasta yo mismo la veo, por cierto ya me dirás donde esta la presion.
Saludos Depeche ........en esta no te equivoques jodio.


----------



## BlueLaser (7 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Jeje,no estaría mal eso de montar un negocio de brokerienso:
> El que piense que va a ser mañana cuando empiece a subir es por varios factores analizados a fondo,pero eso es secreto profesional.
> Estoy deseando que llegue mañana,creo que vamos a tener un buen dia, aunque lo mejor quedará para la semana que viene.



Por lo visto hasta ahora, si te pones de broker dame un toque :


----------



## Depeche (7 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> He culminado posición en campofrio, mira depeche ...... Ya en confianza, mañana o me cuesta la separación, o te ........ Vamos que a quien le digas que meto pasta asesorado por un tío ( modo cariñoso) que no conozco y que solo tengo referencias de un foro de internet. Vamos es para hacer un monologo.
> Depeche esta noche te pongo .... 100 velas blancas, espero que tenga un final feliz y que sea la anécdota cachonda por lo bien que haya salido la operacion en las reuniones con los amigos y no sea el hazme reír de la reunión porque salga mal.
> No es normal que hablabas de la presion que hay, y ya hasta yo mismo la veo, por cierto ya me dirás donde esta la presion.
> Saludos Depeche ........en esta no te equivoques jodio.



Confío en que no me voy a equivocar,yo estoy muy invertido en esta compañia,con eso te lo digo todo.
Tu suerte será la mia.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ago 2013)

A ver si hay suerte, yo tambien voy bastante cargadete la verdad, un poco inconscientemente la verdad, hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## Cordoba (7 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte, yo tambien voy bastante cargadete la verdad, un poco inconscientemente la verdad, hay que reconocerlo.



Jajajja veo que como fallemos, digo fallemos por ser los responsables cada uno dee nosotros de haber entrado , salimos en el telediario por suicidio colectivo causado por unos seguidores del gran gurú Depeche. jajajaja
Saludos a todos


----------



## davoskmon (7 Ago 2013)

Me da la sensacion, que la mayoria del volumen de hoy, lo hemos movido nosotros jaja 

Yo también voy cargadito.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Ago 2013)

Si mañana abre por debajo de 5.25 ves bien cargar un poco mas ?


----------



## davoskmon (8 Ago 2013)

Ha abierto a 5.25.


----------



## Cordoba (8 Ago 2013)

esos primeros 100.000 euros de primera hora seguro que han sido foreros seguidores de este hilo, imagino que ya habra cogido posiciones todo el mundo, ahora a esperar......


----------



## Algas (8 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Ha abierto a 5.25.



A ver qué pasa hoy, de momento volumen pírrico :ouch:


----------



## itaka (8 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> esos primeros 100.000 euros de primera hora seguro que han sido foreros seguidores de este hilo, imagino que ya habra cogido posiciones todo el mundo, ahora a esperar......



joer como mueven los foreros, aquí uno que ni 30 cm ni 100.000 euros. xdddd


----------



## davoskmon (8 Ago 2013)

Sigue a 5.25 a las 11:15 como última actualización.


----------



## Cordoba (8 Ago 2013)

itaka dijo:


> joer como mueven los foreros, aquí uno que ni 30 cm ni 100.000 euros. xdddd



bueno tampoco es para tanto, con una apertura de 100.000 euros,
han podido ser:

1 orden de 100.000
10 ordenes de 10.000
100 ordenes de 1.000
y asi con todas las combinaciones que quieras hacer.....


----------



## malayoscuro (8 Ago 2013)

Metida orden de compra a 5,2


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

No se si está todo el mundo de vacaciones..., o la resistencia real no es 5.24 sino 5.25, el caso es que lleva dias chocando con ese nivel, asi que según lo que se dice debería "perforar" ese nivel, pero parece que no hay manera..., no se si Depeche "sabe algo" o si se superará el nivel hoy..., pero vamos, mejor que sea así, porque los viernes suelen ser de caida...


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2013)

Es muy posible que no sea hoy cuando rebase esos 5,25 euros,pero está dibujando una figura muy chula, se está comprimiendo y estrechando la gráfica, de una manera que indica que en la próxima sesión debería saltar,si hoy no supera los 5,25 lo hará el lunes o martes que viene,y cuando supere esta resistencia lo hará con un movimiento brusco.


----------



## Metal12 (8 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Es muy posible que no sea hoy cuando rebase esos 5,25 euros,pero está dibujando una figura muy chula, se está comprimiendo y estrechando la gráfica, de una manera que indica que en la próxima sesión debería saltar,si hoy no supera los 5,25 lo hará el lunes o martes que viene,y cuando supere esta resistencia lo hará con un movimiento brusco.




Hasta donde puede romper stop loss???


----------



## Cordoba (8 Ago 2013)

el que esta comprimiendose soy yo frente al ordenador, jajajaja, es broma.


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

Parece que no haya movimiento ni de compra ni de venta..., o yo no lo se ver..., no os parece raro este "impasse"? Puede que alguien esté a la espera de que se publique algún dato y mientras tanto no se mueve para no dar pistas de ningun tipo? Si fuera asi es que "alguien sabe algo", no? :


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2013)

Por la experiencia que tengo en el mundo de la bolsa,estamos ante una situación típica de preludio ante una gran subida motivada,normalmente motivada por alguna noticia positiva, es de decir, va formando una figura alcista y se van comprimiendo el máximo y mínimo diario de forma ascendente, secándose de volumen diario.
El día de acumulación fue el día 2 de agosto, donde aumentó el volumen de forma muy considerable, y las siguientes sesiones han sido de escasa negociación de títulos,eso suele ocurrir para no levantar la liebre,y es porque los inversores esperan alguna noticia sobre el valor, en este caso debido a la figura que está formando me hace pensar en que serán positivas, y en cuanto salga dicha noticia,como no hay presión vendedora,el valor va a subir con mucha fuerza.
He estado estudiando el valor a fondo para poder dar un precio objetivo mínimo de este futuro movimiento al alza, y me da que será en 6,70 euros. No quiere decir que se vaya del tirón, pero si que serán varias sesiones seguidas que la lleven a ese precio, en ese nivel podría sufrir un pequeño recorte para luego seguir subiendo hasta los 7,20 euros o incluso 7,50 euros precio en el que yo ya tendría más que suficiente y desharía posiciones. Más a largo plazo el valor puede llegar a los 10 euros, pero yo no me esperaré a ese nivel,prefiero asegurar como hice en Jazztel y dejar que el último euro se lo lleven otros, y a por otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## burbuilazale (8 Ago 2013)

¿Estoy confundido o alguien ya está cargando pero bien en la sesión de hoy?


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2013)

burbuilazale dijo:


> ¿Estoy confundido o alguien ya está cargando pero bien en la sesión de hoy?



Cierto,en los últimos minutos están entrando compras gordas, alguna mano fuerte ya está tomando posiciones importantes, 88.000 titulos comprados en media hora, eso son más de 450.000 euros de compras.
La cosa está al rojo vivo,dudo que aguante mucho más tiempo la resistencia de 5,25 euros, vayanse preparando que esto va a despegar en breve.


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Cierto,en los últimos minutos están entrando compras gordas, alguna mano fuerte ya está tomando posiciones importantes, 88.000 titulos comprados en media hora, eso son más de 450.000 euros de compras.
> La cosa está al rojo vivo,dudo que aguante mucho más tiempo la resistencia de 5,25 euros, vayanse preparando que esto va a despegar en breve.



Como tu análisis sea tal cual comentas, la cosa va a ser de órdago!


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2013)

Los cuidadores de Campofrio ya han dado la señal, no se si lo sabeis pero normalmente hay unas señales que se envían los grandes brokers, en Campofrio ya se ha producido una compra de 9 titulos y hace un momento una de 1 titulo,eso no es casualidad,son señales entre ellos, ya es el momento.


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Los cuidadores de Campofrio ya han dado la señal, no se si lo sabeis pero normalmente hay unas señales que se envían los grandes brokers, en Campofrio ya se ha producido una compra de 9 titulos y hace un momento una de 1 titulo,eso no es casualidad,son señales entre ellos, ya es el momento.



Dios..., que nervios!!!


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Los cuidadores de Campofrio ya han dado la señal, no se si lo sabeis pero normalmente hay unas señales que se envían los grandes brokers, en Campofrio ya se ha producido una compra de 9 titulos y hace un momento una de 1 titulo,eso no es casualidad,son señales entre ellos, ya es el momento.



En serio? Joder no sabia, como funciona eso? No tienen telefono?

Por cierto. I'm in.


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Los cuidadores de Campofrio ya han dado la señal, no se si lo sabeis pero normalmente hay unas señales que se envían los grandes brokers, en Campofrio ya se ha producido una compra de 9 titulos y hace un momento una de 1 titulo,eso no es casualidad,son señales entre ellos, ya es el momento.



Por curiosidad, tu donde ves esos datos?


----------



## itaka (8 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Los cuidadores de Campofrio ya han dado la señal, no se si lo sabeis pero normalmente hay unas señales que se envían los grandes brokers, en Campofrio ya se ha producido una compra de 9 titulos y hace un momento una de 1 titulo,eso no es casualidad,son señales entre ellos, ya es el momento.



he flipado cuando en tú captura de pantalla he visto las ordenes de 9 títulos y de 1 lo primero que he pensado que cenutrio hace ese tipo de ordenes o si ha sido alguno que ha pulsado mal la tecla. 

por cierto que broker usas ??


----------



## Cordoba (8 Ago 2013)

Tic- tac tic - tac -tic -tac. Me parece el dia de hoy muy divertido , por lo que he aprendido y la tensión, si encima ganamos pasta te hacemos monumento. Saludos y sigo a la espera, me consta que hay algún forero que tb anda con nervios, para el saludos y ya celebraremos.


----------



## Metal12 (8 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Tic- tac tic - tac -tic -tac. Me parece el dia de hoy muy divertido , por lo que he aprendido y la tensión, si encima ganamos pasta te hacemos monumento. Saludos y sigo a la espera, me consta que hay algún forero que tb anda con nervios, para el saludos y ya celebraremos.





Empieza la marcha........


de 5,30€ a 5,39€ vamos que nos vamos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## bentox (8 Ago 2013)

Hostias pedrin!!!!
He hecho caso a depeche y he comprado a 5,25 hará unos 20 minutitos....


----------



## Cordoba (8 Ago 2013)

No se si este es el cachondeo ya o no, 5,29

---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 16:39 ----------

5,35 jajajaja


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ago 2013)

.....y bum bum! Se mueve!


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> No se si este es el cachondeo ya o no, 5,29
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-ago-2013 at 16:39 ----------
> 
> 5,35 jajajaja



Supongo son fluctuaciones de "gacelas" que prefieren llevarse un porcentaje pequeño, cansadas de ver que esto no se movia en semanas.


----------



## Cordoba (8 Ago 2013)

Tengo datos confusos, en una pagina me da que ha tocado 5,4 no se si es así.


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Tengo datos confusos, en una pagina me da que ha tocado 5,4 no se si es así.



yo solo he visto el valor 5.39


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Tengo datos confusos, en una pagina me da que ha tocado 5,4 no se si es así.



A mi también me sale, a las 16.27hrs


----------



## Sideshow Bob (8 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Tengo datos confusos, en una pagina me da que ha tocado 5,4 no se si es así.



en ecobolsa tb da ese máximo


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

Donde mirais eso?


----------



## burbuilazale (8 Ago 2013)

Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de CAMPOFRIO FOOD GROUP, S.A.

Da un máximo de 5,40.

A las 16:39 me da 5,29.

Hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## Cordoba (8 Ago 2013)

Este es el movimiento bueno depeche?
Me autocontesto, tiene pinta de cerrar a 5,25, ya veremos.


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Este es el movimiento bueno depeche?
> Me autocontesto, tiene pinta de cerrar a 5,25, ya veremos.



Como dice no se quien "Hoy no, mañana!" :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## davoskmon (8 Ago 2013)

Ha cerrado a 5.29. Depeche ¿Opinas que hemos superado la resistencia de 5.25?


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Ha cerrado a 5.29. Depeche ¿Opinas que hemos superado la resistencia de 5.25?



Cierre mejor de lo que esperaba! Por supuesto que hemos superado la resistencia,cuando se supera una resistencia el valor sube y posteriormente baja a la zona que antes era resistencia,haciéndolo ahora soporte, y esto lo ha hecho, por otro lado ha aumentado el volumen considerablemente, hoy se han dado todos los ingredientes para poder afirmar que se ha superado resistencia y que está preparada para subir con fuerza la semana que viene.
De momento el lunes abriremos con gap al alza, y espero que se toque al menos los 5,50 euros.


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

Tio, di la verdad: Te apellidas Brown y tu condensador de fluzo está 100% operativo.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Ago 2013)

La verdad es que eres un crack Depeche. Respect.


----------



## bentox (8 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Cierre mejor de lo que esperaba! Por supuesto que hemos superado la resistencia,cuando se supera una resistencia el valor sube y posteriormente baja a la zona que antes era resistencia,haciéndolo ahora soporte, y esto lo ha hecho, por otro lado ha aumentado el volumen considerablemente, hoy se han dado todos los ingredientes para poder afirmar que se ha superado resistencia y que está preparada para subir con fuerza la semana que viene.
> De momento el lunes abriremos con gap al alza, y espero que se toque al menos los 5,50 euros.



hola depeche,
antes de nada darte las gracias por estos grandes aportes que haces en el foro.

Por otro lado, tienes pensado algún precio objetivo para salirte de campofrio?

muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## BlueLaser (8 Ago 2013)

bentox dijo:


> hola depeche,
> antes de nada darte las gracias por estos grandes aportes que haces en el foro.
> 
> Por otro lado, tienes pensado algún precio objetivo para salirte de campofrio?
> ...



Hace tiempo creo que habló de 6.70 €


----------



## duroncete (8 Ago 2013)

Me quito el sombrero ante ti, Depeche, no solo por la capacidad de acierto, sino por compartirlo con todos altruistamente, una vez mas, muchas gracias, eres un crack.


----------



## Cordoba (8 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por la experiencia que tengo en el mundo de la bolsa,estamos ante una situación típica de preludio ante una gran subida motivada,normalmente motivada por alguna noticia positiva, es de decir, va formando una figura alcista y se van comprimiendo el máximo y mínimo diario de forma ascendente, secándose de volumen diario.
> El día de acumulación fue el día 2 de agosto, donde aumentó el volumen de forma muy considerable, y las siguientes sesiones han sido de escasa negociación de títulos,eso suele ocurrir para no levantar la liebre,y es porque los inversores esperan alguna noticia sobre el valor, en este caso debido a la figura que está formando me hace pensar en que serán positivas, y en cuanto salga dicha noticia,como no hay presión vendedora,el valor va a subir con mucha fuerza.
> He estado estudiando el valor a fondo para poder dar un precio objetivo mínimo de este futuro movimiento al alza, y me da que será en 6,70 euros. No quiere decir que se vaya del tirón, pero si que serán varias sesiones seguidas que la lleven a ese precio, en ese nivel podría sufrir un pequeño recorte para luego seguir subiendo hasta los 7,20 euros o incluso 7,50 euros precio en el que yo ya tendría más que suficiente y desharía posiciones. Más a largo plazo el valor puede llegar a los 10 euros, pero yo no me esperaré a ese nivel,prefiero asegurar como hice en Jazztel y dejar que el último euro se lo lleven otros, y a por otra cosa mariposa.



Aquí Depeche se moja y pone objetivos a coro, medio y largo plazo, que mas podemos pedir, los tiempos son importantes, mira lo que ha pasado con Jazztel incluso a Depeche se le hizo largo y salió antes del boom, a mi por supuesto me paso igual, su suerte es mi suerte. Yo también he disfrutado de las explicaciones que nos ha dado hoy, toda una lección de interpretación de gráficas.
En cuanto a los objetivos, imagino que si damos por bueno que el lunes se pone a 5,5, mañana podría seguir su subida teniendo en cuenta que hoy toco los 5,4 ese podría ser el ritmo que lleve.
Saludos


----------



## Depeche (9 Ago 2013)

Para mi el objetivo va a depender de varios factoresor un lado la velocidad en tiempo de la subida, mi intención es salir en 6, 70 euros pero si la subida es rápida quizá me espere a 7,50 euros, la cuestión es que también tengo en mente entrar en Solaria y quizá me lo combine para cambiar de un sitio a otro. Y finalmente mi intención es comprar más onzas de plata cuando vea que es el momento. En definitiva mi intención es mover ese dinero mientras no sea momento de cargar plata, y sacar el máximo beneficio entre campofrio, Solaria o alguna otra que pudiera ver interesante.


----------



## Cordoba (9 Ago 2013)

Solaría esta a buen precio? Por cierto cual es el precio que crees que va allegar la onza de plata, la sigues muy de cerca, de hecho todavía recuerdo cuando hacer trastee que tocaba los 50.
Con respecto a los tiempos lo de Jazztel ha sido una pena ademas de pesado, pero justo cuando anunciaste que salías y yo salí, despunto, mala suerte, que tiempos aproximados claro crees que llegaremos a tus objetivos?
Saludos


----------



## yokese20 (9 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Para mi el objetivo va a depender de varios factoresor un lado la velocidad en tiempo de la subida, mi intención es salir en 6, 70 euros pero si la subida es rápida quizá me espere a 7,50 euros, la cuestión es que también tengo en mente entrar en Solaria y quizá me lo combine para cambiar de un sitio a otro. Y finalmente mi intención es comprar más onzas de plata cuando vea que es el momento. En definitiva mi intención es mover ese dinero mientras no sea momento de cargar plata, y sacar el máximo beneficio entre campofrio, Solaria o alguna otra que pudiera ver interesante.



No entiendo en que te basas para invertir en campofrio.

Tiene una capitalizacion de 540 millones.

En 2011 tubo perdidas, en 2012 gano 15 millones:
Campofro gana 15,7 mln eur en 2012 frente prdidas ao pasado

El 1er semestre de 2013 gano 1 millon de beneficio:
Campofro eleva su beneficio semestral un 12,9% y mantiene sus ingresos prcticamente estables

En 2012 contando con la capitalizacion actual:
15/540= 0,027 Es decir en 2012 tubo un 2,7% de rentabilidad...

Y este 2013 no llega ni al 0,5% de rentabilidad.

No se en que te basas para decir que va a subir, me lo podrias explicar?


----------



## malcom1986 (9 Ago 2013)

Señores esto va p'ARRIBAAAAA!!
5,38€ a las 09:05!!

Gracias Depeche!


----------



## Cordoba (9 Ago 2013)

es raro de volumen solo 10 titulos, ahora marca 5,44, imagino que deberia ir consolidando, sino parece todo cmo muy artificial.

nos vamos a rojo, 5,24


----------



## davoskmon (9 Ago 2013)

5.21 ha llegado y ahora 10:30 estaba en 5.27, no puedo ver el volumen. ¿Cuanto volumen hay?


----------



## Lechu (9 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> 5.21 ha llegado y ahora 10:30 estaba en 5.27, no puedo ver el volumen. ¿Cuanto volumen hay?



El volumen 5655


----------



## Depeche (9 Ago 2013)

Ya está todo preparado para recibir noticias de Campofrio.


----------



## BlueLaser (9 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya está todo preparado para recibir noticias de Campofrio.



Cuando dices que publican "la" noticia? :

En serio no te llamas Emmet Brown? ienso:


----------



## Cordoba (9 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya está todo preparado para recibir noticias de Campofrio.



Bueno ayer fue mas divertido porque nos dabas alguna explicacion, y aprendimos mas, danos pistas, aunque no nos lo cuentes todo.
saludos

Me llama la atención el poco volumen a estas horas, no se si es normal. 5.888 tít


----------



## davoskmon (9 Ago 2013)

5.31 en estos momentos...


----------



## malcom1986 (9 Ago 2013)

El volumen subió en un momento una barbaridad!
A las 15:50 había un volumen de 115.920!!


----------



## davoskmon (9 Ago 2013)

Estoy harto del broker de ING. ¿Que software me recomendais? Estoy jugando un poco con el pc bolsa y no tiene mala pinta. ¿Os parece bien? ¿Recomendais otro?


----------



## davoskmon (9 Ago 2013)

Por lo que veo a las:
15:48:33 hubo un tick de 50000 titulos a 5.31e
15:50:06 hubo un tick de 5320 titulos a 5.31e

Cuando bajo por debajo de 5.25
10:18:15 hubo un tick de 372 a 5.23e
Totalmente residual


----------



## malcom1986 (9 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Por lo que veo a las:
> 15:48:33 hubo un tick de 50000 titulos
> 15:50:06 hubo un tick de 5320 titulos



Donde puedes ver esto??

Gracias!


----------



## davoskmon (9 Ago 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Donde puedes ver esto??
> 
> Gracias!



Bájate el pc bolsa, abre una gráfica de campofrio en la parte izquierda donde pone histórico, tienes un botón que pone ticks. 
Por cierto ya estamos en 5.33 con un tick de 1348
La versión gratuita tiene un delay de quince minutos


----------



## Algas (9 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Estoy harto del broker de ING. ¿Que software me recomendais? Estoy jugando un poco con el pc bolsa y no tiene mala pinta. ¿Os parece bien? ¿Recomendais otro?



Yo he abierto hace nada selfbank, para entrar/salir es barato y no está mal... pero llevo una semana solo


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo he abierto hace nada selfbank, para entrar/salir es barato y no está mal... pero llevo una semana solo



Yo estoy con selfbank. de momento contento.


----------



## davoskmon (9 Ago 2013)

Finalmente ha cerrado a 5.29. Movimiento que se ha hecho en dos tick con pequeño volumen, por lo que poco importante. 
Cosas extrañas que quería comentar:
El primer tick fue de 352 ok. El último tick ha sido de 2. ¿Es esta señal?
Siguiente cosa extraña. ING me estaba diciendo en la valoración de mi cartera desde las 17:00 o un pelin antes que el precio de la accion valía 5.29, la rallada es que te metias en la página del producto y el precio que salía era 5,34 actualizado a las 5:15 (p ej). Resulta que al final aciertan el precio, huele raro. ¿WTF?

Aquí pongo los ticks para quien le interese:

5,290	17:35:20	46
5,290	17:29:43	2
5,290	17:29:35	352
5,340	17:22:36	2.200
5,340	17:16:06	750
5,340	16:39:46	1.000
5,330	16:30:25	1.348
5,310	15:50:06	5.320
5,310	15:48:33	50.000
5,270	15:25:55	62
5,250	15:07:46	355
5,250	14:46:48	337
5,250	13:08:03	233
5,270	10:31:50	55
5,230	10:18:15	372
5,250	10:05:59	1.343
5,250	9:55:31	20
5,250	9:49:17	1.399
5,320	9:25:52	1.183
5,380	9:05:46	70


----------



## Algas (9 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Siguiente cosa extraña. ING me estaba diciendo en la valoración de mi cartera desde las 17:00 o un pelin antes que el precio de la accion valía 5.29, la rallada es que te metias en la página del producto y el precio que salía era 5,34 actualizado a las 5:15 (p ej). Resulta que al final aciertan el precio, huele raro. ¿WTF?



Me pasa a veces pero es por el tiempo diferido. Tendrías que actualizar ambas a la vez, y eso en ING creo que tienes que ir a la pestaña anterior y entrar de nuevo :ouch:.

En ING son 12€+IVA el tiempo real al mes, ¿alguno no tenéis? va bien?, en selfbank creo que son 20€.


----------



## davoskmon (10 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Me pasa a veces pero es por el tiempo diferido. Tendrías que actualizar ambas a la vez, y eso en ING creo que tienes que ir a la pestaña anterior y entrar de nuevo :ouch:.
> 
> En ING son 12€+IVA el tiempo real al mes, ¿alguno no tenéis? va bien?, en selfbank creo que son 20€.



Si, yo tengo contratado tiempo real en ING(es al trimestre). Una pena porque la verdad, ahora prefería tenerlo en pc bolsa, aunque fuera el triple de caro. El programa está muy bien. 

Yo lo que has dicho, ha sido lo primero que he pensado, soy informático y siempre tengo en cuenta eso. Cerré el navegador, le daba a control F5 para borrar la cache, pero seguía así. Lo que me aparecía era en la pantalla principal, desde poco antes de las 17:00 era: valor acción 5.29. ok

Ahora fíjate en mis ticks que he puesto en el mensaje anterior de pc bolsa. Si te das cuenta el precio de 5.29 no es alcanzado hasta las 17:29:35, en ningún otro punto de la sesión del día entero hemos estado a 5.29. Lo sé, porque en mi caso vi como pasaba en la pantalla de valoración de la cartera de 5.31 a 5.29, yo ni si quiera vi el precio de 5.34. Luego le daba al valor y salía en la pantalla último precio 5.34. 

Algo en mi interior me decía, va a cerrar a 5.29, y a las 5.29 se produjo esto. No es que esto sea algo que me preocupe, pero me ha parecido raro de narices.

---------- Post added 10-ago-2013 at 09:43 ----------

A la 5:29 toma el valor de 5,29. 

[Mode broma on] Esto es una conspiración judeo-masónica o un fallo en matrix [Mode broma off]


----------



## davoskmon (12 Ago 2013)

Me autocontesto, mi teoría es que mi broker hace la valoración no por el último precio, sino por el máximo precio de demanda de titulos en ese instante. ¿A los que sabéis, me podéis confirmar si estoy en lo cierto?
Por cierto casi nada de volumen 1000 y 5.32. Mi broker me marca 5.27 que coincide con el precio de demanda de los títulos.


----------



## Cordoba (12 Ago 2013)

parece que sigue estable en 5,3, recuerod que el objetivo que se marcaba para hoy era 5,5 veremos a ver si lo consigue o hay que esperar.


----------



## bentox (12 Ago 2013)

Hola depeche,
como ves el tema?
hablabas de una noticia para el viernes y hoy prácticamente ha estado en encefalograma plano.

Y cambiando de tema como ves nuestra querida platita, lleva unos días con ganas de subir

saludos y gracias


----------



## itaka (12 Ago 2013)

creo que las subidas generalizadas en el ibex no le vienen bien a campofrio.


----------



## Cordoba (12 Ago 2013)

Gran gurú manifiestate!


----------



## Depeche (13 Ago 2013)

Muy buenas,sobre el tema de Campofrio no han salido noticias aún, hoy se ha movido poco volumen pero parece que está consolidando el nivel de 5,30 como soporte importante, veremos que pasa mañana, tenemos que tener paciencia,en cualquier momento sale una buena noticia y sube con fuerza,esto es creer o no creer en el valor, yo creo y por eso he apostado fuerte por el, y voy a tener paciencia.
Respecto a la plata no me creo esta subida,pienso que mañana va a volver a bajar finalizando este rebote,aunque bien es cierto que si supera niveles máximos de hoy se va a poner muy alcista,cosa que me fastidiaría bastante por no haber cargado con más en estos dias.
Yo espero que vuelva a bajar más abajo.


----------



## burbuilazale (13 Ago 2013)

Buen volumen para empezar el día.


----------



## enda (13 Ago 2013)

Campofrío. Volviendo al camino alcista tras pullback


> Martes, 13 de Agosto del 2013 - 9:50:00
> 
> Las acciones de Campofrío han completado un pullback, tras la ruptura de la tendencia bajista de medio plazo, apoyándose en la media de largo y corto plazo. La primera resistencia se sitúa en los máximos anuales de 5,88 euros y el apoyo principal entre la media de 200 sesiones de 4,95 euros y la tendencia alcista de corto plazo en 4,85 euros. El valor se define alcista en el corto plazo.


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Muy buenas,sobre el tema de Campofrio no han salido noticias aún, hoy se ha movido poco volumen pero parece que está consolidando el nivel de 5,30 como soporte importante, veremos que pasa mañana, tenemos que tener paciencia,en cualquier momento sale una buena noticia y sube con fuerza,esto es creer o no creer en el valor, yo creo y por eso he apostado fuerte por el, y voy a tener paciencia.
> Respecto a la plata no me creo esta subida,pienso que mañana va a volver a bajar finalizando este rebote,aunque bien es cierto que si supera niveles máximos de hoy se va a poner muy alcista,cosa que me fastidiaría bastante por no haber cargado con más en estos dias.
> Yo espero que vuelva a bajar más abajo.



Depeche, la verdad, será el calor, pero no entiendo nada.

Puedo entender que tengas un análisis fundamental "de narices", que incluso domines el análisis técnico, pero...

La frase "en cualquier momento sale una buena noticia y sube con fuerza,esto es creer o no creer en el valor"

Implica "fe" o "información", pero lo primero no me cuadra y lo segundo..., bueno..., no sé..., eres chino? :XX:


----------



## toroloco (13 Ago 2013)

400 más a la saca...

En CFG creo..... Y más aún en Depeche.... 

Enviado desde mi Bambook S1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## itaka (13 Ago 2013)

toroloco dijo:


> 400 más a la saca...
> 
> En CFG creo..... Y más aún en Depeche....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Bambook S1 usando Tapatalk 2



yo voy cargado, si pudiera ya ponia más en la saca.


----------



## enda (13 Ago 2013)

Acaban de publicar estos datos también, que dicho sea de paso no se interpretarlos.

¿Quién está comprando Campofrío?



> Martes, 13 de Agosto del 2013 - 9:58:02
> 
> Completando el análisis anterior, publicamos los principales compradores y vendedores de Campofrío en la última semana, mes y en lo que va de año.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ago 2013)

Depeche, me hablaron de dos acciones que pueden ser interesantes en este momento: ACCIONA y ARCELOR. Tu que opinas, las tienes controladas ?


----------



## Depeche (13 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Depeche, me hablaron de dos acciones que pueden ser interesantes en este momento: ACCIONA y ARCELOR. Tu que opinas, las tienes controladas ?



No me gustan,en cualquier momento se pueden dar la vuelta y bajar con fuerza. El momento de entrar en ella con menos riesgo ya pasó.


----------



## davoskmon (13 Ago 2013)

Estoy viendo toda la mañana, la demanda de 55 valores por 5.24 lo cual no tiene mucho sentido. ¿Alguna señal?

¿Nos vamos a poner hoy a 5'5 ? Jeje ya lo quisiera yo


----------



## Cordoba (13 Ago 2013)

Buenas, por favor que alguien me corrija, sin darme muchas collejas si digo alguna incoherencia, 
Cuando pego el salto campofrio, que nuestro amigo depeche hizo que nos colocáramos bien, fue motivado por una opa de una multinacional china a una empresa americana, la cual tiene a su vez el 33% de campofrio, esto hizo que se intuyera que el capital chino indirectamente mas pronto que tarde entraría en campofrio, al tener mas del 33% del capital de campofrio, la legislación española solo permite que se realicen estas operaciones sobre el 30% y da tres meses a la empresa compradora para determinar si vende ese 3% o todo ( esto que digo no se si lo digo bien) . Con lo que si la opa se lanzo el 29 de mayo de este año, esto significa que antes de 29 de agosto deben pronunciarse. No es así?
Y depeche dice que todos los indicadores son positivos, y que eso va a hacer volar la accion, no es así?
Si digo algo que no es correcto por favor admito, como no rectificaciones.
Saludos


----------



## Algas (13 Ago 2013)

En esencia es eso Córdoba, solo que la OPA no se ha lanzado aún, esos 3 meses son para que la americana (actualmente en control de chinos) se decida si adquirir el control de la empresa (ahí lanzaría la OPA, y el valor subiría), o si pasa de campofrío y vende hasta quedarse en 30% (o 29,99% o lo que sea ).

Yo tampoco lo explico bien ::, pero en esencia es esto lo que nos interesa. La "noticia" de la que habla Depeche es que sí hay OPA.


----------



## Cordoba (13 Ago 2013)

Bueno muchas gracias no lo enfoque mal del todo, jajajaja, todo indica que lanzaran la opa, pero que ocurriría si eso no fuera así? Imagino que el valor caería? Con esto no quiero decir que desconfié , solo saber como se puede mover el mercado ante determinadas decisiones.


----------



## itaka (13 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno muchas gracias no lo enfoque mal del todo, jajajaja, todo indica que lanzaran la opa, pero que ocurriría si eso no fuera así? Imagino que el valor caería? Con esto no quiero decir que desconfié , solo saber como se puede mover el mercado ante determinadas decisiones.




aunque no haya opa al final no creo que caiga bastante, tampoco a tenido hasta la fecha una subida loca, y es un valor que estaba en minimos.


----------



## Depeche (13 Ago 2013)

Vaya,acabo de llegar a casa y veo que tengo 44 mensajes privados preguntándome por el valor,voy a ir contestando poco a poco. Tengo faena.


----------



## Cordoba (13 Ago 2013)

Yo mande privado, pero me lo ha comentado algún compi, me gustaría que prioriza seis por ganancias y por tiempo en el que subirán, sobre todo para tener una estrategia clara, mucho valor, con mucho potencial, pero la pasta a invertir es la que es. Saludos


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Yo mande privado, pero me lo ha comentado algún compi, me gustaría que prioriza seis por ganancias y por tiempo en el que subirán, sobre todo para tener una estrategia clara, mucho valor, con mucho potencial, pero la pasta a invertir es la que es. Saludos




Ya si ves que tal le mandas a Depeche tu numero de cuenta y que te transfiera una cantidad mensualmente...


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya si ves que tal le mandas a Depeche tu numero de cuenta y que te transfiera una cantidad mensualmente...



Creo que es pedir demasiado, seguro que a él mismo le compensa buscar valores con mucho potencial de subida a corto y con bastante fiabilidad, pero tampoco es adivino...


----------



## Cordoba (14 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya si ves que tal le mandas a Depeche tu numero de cuenta y que te transfiera una cantidad mensualmente...



Jajajaja estaría dispuesto incluso a pagarle, como has podido ver en anteriores mensajes pone objetivos de campofrio y de solaría...... Por cierto creo que en ambos le insisto en que lo ponga y lo hace, yo muy agradecido, e imagino que tu también, tan solo falta saber la proyección de este ultimo valor, del que estoy seguro que lo ha estudiado bien o lo realizara en próximos días, y si quiere imagino que lo compartirá como siempre. 
Ahora te pregunto tan mal te ha parecido mi planteamiento que es la primera vez que te he hecho intervenir? 
Ahórrate contestación, solo me interesa lo que comenta depeche, y sobre todo y no voy a mentir cuando lo explica, pues si bien no entro en todo , me parece muy interesante.
Saludos


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ya si ves que tal le mandas a Depeche tu numero de cuenta y que te transfiera una cantidad mensualmente...



No hombre eso no, pero le voy a dar mi pass del broker y que haga el mismo las operaciones joder.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Ahora te pregunto tan mal te ha parecido mi planteamiento que es la primera vez que te he hecho intervenir?




Pues si, me ha parecido bastante mal. Una cosa es que Depeche ponga los resultados de sus analisis (cosa que llevo agradeciendole en sus posts tanto publicamente como por privado, no es ni de lejos la primera vez que intervengo) y otra cosa es que te creas que tiene una bola de cristal donde puede ver a que hora y a que minuto comprar y vender cada accion.


----------



## davoskmon (14 Ago 2013)

El broker que más títulos ha comprado, la semana pasada, fue el de morgan stanley, y esos buenos piratas, algo sabrán. Yo sigo confiando en campofrio. 

El rally esta al llegar. Dar las gracias a Depeche, independiente de los resultados. Y apaciguar ánimos, sino siempre nos queda invertir en ladrillo


----------



## davoskmon (14 Ago 2013)

El volumen de hoy está prácticamente muerto.

Bueno acaba de subir 20000


----------



## Depeche (14 Ago 2013)

En breve se va a animar Campofrio,vamos a tocar el 5,34 euros,nivel que ejerce de pequeña resistencia,en caso de superarla entrará volumen y subirá. 
Sigo estando muy tranquilo,el valor está haciendo lo que tiene que hacer,sobretodo es muy importante que está relajando en indicador estocástico, y otros indicadores de momento importantes están dando señales muy alcistas.
Estoy convencido de que nos va a dar grandes alegrias este valor.


----------



## Depeche (15 Ago 2013)

Esta semana finaliza el plazo de 75 dias para que se apruebe o no, por parte del Comité de Inversiones Extranjeras de EEUU la adquisición de Smithfield Foods por parte de la china Shangui Group, por lo que entre mañana y el viernes deberían salir noticias al respecto,esto tiene que influir en la cotización de Campofrio,espero que sea de forma positiva y se refleje en la acción con subidas. Si no estoy equivocado,en el caso de que se apruebe el precio ofrecido de 34 euros por acción de las acciones de Smithfield Foods, esto significaría un 31% de prima sobre el precio que tenía en su dia antes de subir la acción americana de 26 dolares a 34 dolares, por lo que la acción de Campofrio debería subir un 31% desde el precio de 4,60 euros que tenía en ese momento, lo que le llevaría a 6 euros por acción. Ese es el precio mínimo que espero de Campofrio en el corto plazo.
Veremos que sucede. Siempre cabe la posibilidad de que se suba la oferta y ofrezcan más, o incluso que entre otra compañía en acción. Sea lo que sea creo que en los próximos dias habrá movimientos en Campofrio.


----------



## Cordoba (15 Ago 2013)

Por lo que veo en ningún caso contemplas que pudiera haber negativa a la operacion, en caso de que pasara esto de la respuesta negativa, como respondería el valor? Con desplome o corregiría poco?


----------



## Depeche (15 Ago 2013)

Otro aspecto que me gusta y considero positivo en todo este tema de la posible OPA, es que el Banco de China ha puesto 4.000 millones de dolares y Morgan Stanley 3.900 millones de dolares para llevar a cabo la OPA, o sea, que si estos 2 gigantes ponen tanto dinero es porque confían en que se llevará a cabo.
A parte hay que tener en cuenta que si se lleva a cabo supondría una gran inversión China en EEUU, y sobretodo crearía muchos puestos de trabajo en EEUU gracias a toda esta OPA.


----------



## HisHoliness (15 Ago 2013)

De campofrio me fio.


----------



## Depeche (15 Ago 2013)

Por cierto,no sé si lo sabíais, pero en abril de 2011 se hablaba de que la americana Smithfield Foods estaba planteándose comprar el resto de acciones de Campofrio a un precio de 9,5 euros,para hacerse con el control total.


----------



## davoskmon (15 Ago 2013)

Hoy si que el volumen está muerto 600. Como se nota que es fiesta en Madrid . A las doce no hay ni oferta ni demanda de titulos. Mañana si parece un día que veremos más cosas interesantes.


----------



## Algas (15 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Hoy si que el volumen está muerto 600. Como se nota que es fiesta en Madrid . A las doce no hay ni oferta ni demanda de titulos. Mañana si parece un día que veremos más cosas interesantes.



Mañana puede ser un día cojonudo, todo el mundo de puente y vacaciones... ideal para hacer movimientos traicioneros de todo tipo en bolsa::


----------



## BlueLaser (15 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Mañana puede ser un día cojonudo, todo el mundo de puente y vacaciones... ideal para hacer movimientos traicioneros de todo tipo en bolsa::



Mañana a las 10h se dispara el valor, sube en el dia a 6.7 y a eso de las 15h todiós a recoger plusvis. Los que vuelvan el lunes de puente se van a quedar a cuadros. :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## HisHoliness (16 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Mañana puede ser un día cojonudo, todo el mundo de puente y vacaciones... ideal para hacer movimientos traicioneros de todo tipo en bolsa::



Pues ha sido el dia del -1,13%....:ouch:


----------



## Depeche (16 Ago 2013)

No me ha gustado el cierre de hoy, pero creo que no hay que alarmarse, seguiré esperando, confío ciegamente en este valor.


----------



## davoskmon (16 Ago 2013)

Los ticks de bajadas han sido con muy poco volumen


----------



## Depeche (16 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Los ticks de bajadas han sido con muy poco volumen



Eso si me gusta, y me invita al optimismo,además he observado que se está formando un triángulo que deberá romper en un plazo máximo de 7 sesiones,por lo que yo pienso esperar,la recompensa vendrá.


----------



## davoskmon (19 Ago 2013)

He visto hoy antes de apertura que han puesto titulos en oferta a 5.15 400 y demanda a 5.15 892. ¿Le van a pegar hoy un achuchon a la baja?
Editó se ha actualizado a 5:28 que susto


----------



## Tiogelito (19 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> He visto hoy antes de apertura que han puesto titulos en oferta a 5.15 400 y demanda a 5.15 892. ¿Le van a pegar hoy un achuchon a la baja?
> Editó se ha actualizado a 5:28 que susto



Offtopic: ¿qué broker te permite ver eso? ¿O utilizas alguna web gratuita?


----------



## toroloco (19 Ago 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mA9t6TC9jo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## itaka (19 Ago 2013)

en cambio solaria va como un tiro. xDDD. lastima de estar fuera


----------



## davoskmon (19 Ago 2013)

Paciencia. Esto romperá hacia arriba


----------



## davoskmon (19 Ago 2013)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Offtopic: ¿qué broker te permite ver eso? ¿O utilizas alguna web gratuita?



Utilizó pc bolsa, tiene un retraso de quince minutos pero funciona bastante bien, si te puedes bajar el programa mejor, aunque la página web esta bien. Si lo quieres al momento tienes que pagar


----------



## Depeche (19 Ago 2013)

Paciencia,llegará nuestro momento,y no creo que tarde muchos dias, además creo que será un arreón al alza rápido.
Los 6 euros tenemos que verlos pronto.
A ver si tengo suerte y sube Campofrio antes de Codere,para hacer cambio de cromos,Solaria ya se me está escapando, y me daría mucha rabia que también saltase Codere antes de Campofrio.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 13:24 ----------

Creo que sería bueno tocar el 5,18-5,19 euros en la sesión de hoy, para pintar una gráfica perfecta,en la que habría tocado la parte baja del triángulo que se está formando,entonces si que sería muy probable que esté la cosa a punto de saltar.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 13:31 ----------

Señores,vayan cogiendo palomitas que creo que esto se va a mover pronto, intuyo una sesión interesante con bastante movimiento.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 13:37 ----------

Creo que hoy es el dia

---------- Post added 19-ago-2013 at 13:48 ----------

Bueno señores, me voy a la playa, cuando venga espero que esto se haya movido de forma positiva, ahora es momento de relajarme,sé que la suerte está echada, y esto tirará para arriba.


----------



## burbuilazale (19 Ago 2013)

A las 13:27 -> 5,19€

A ver si es así


----------



## Cordoba (19 Ago 2013)

Si no es porque lo dice Depeche , salía corriendo, pero como lo dice el ......... También me voy a la playa.


----------



## Jorkomboi (19 Ago 2013)

Tengo que reconocer que he visto bajar la cotizacion de 5.32 a 5.19 y me ha entrado un acojone...::


----------



## Cordoba (19 Ago 2013)

Codere es la que mee tieneeee mosca,


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Ago 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Tengo que reconocer que he visto bajar la cotizacion de 5.32 a 5.19 y me ha entrado un acojone...::



Peor es lo mio..., voy a estar una semanita alejado de internet y casi sin cobertura de movil..., y por poco le doy al "panic button"..., ojala esto suba bien subido parriba y aguante ahi arriba hasta el lunes, porque como os pongais a recoger beneficios este viernes me corto las venas...


----------



## Depeche (19 Ago 2013)

Deja Codere tranquila,que me jodería mucho que saltase antes que Campofrio,jeje.
Antes de irme a la playa os digo una cosa, Campofrio se pone por encima de 5,31 en breve, lo está haciendo de libro, son muchos años en bolsa, y conozco los movimientos previos a grandes subidas,que nadie se ponga nervioso,coged palomitas y disfrutad de la futura subida.


----------



## HisHoliness (19 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Deja Codere tranquila,que me jodería mucho que saltase antes que Campofrio,jeje.
> Antes de irme a la playa os digo una cosa, Campofrio se pone por encima de 5,31 en breve, lo está haciendo de libro, son muchos años en bolsa, y conozco los movimientos previos a grandes subidas,que nadie se ponga nervioso,coged palomitas y disfrutad de la futura subida.



Depeche lo que nos tienes que explicar mejor es lo de Codere, yo no lo entiendo...


----------



## Depeche (19 Ago 2013)

Tranquilos con Codere, es momento de acumular,tendrá su momento pronto,pero espero que no me fallen los cálculos y suba antes Campofrio.


----------



## davoskmon (19 Ago 2013)

Se ha vuelto a poner a 
5.20 , es preocupante o algo normal?


----------



## Depeche (19 Ago 2013)

Cierre feo en 5,18 pero en subasta y sin volumen. No me preocupa, saltará al alza, se esta haciendo de rogar porque seguramente se respuesta algo gordo que la gata subir mucho. Valdrá la pena esta espera.


----------



## davoskmon (19 Ago 2013)

Bueno para animar este cierre anodino, pongo esta noticia de ayer:

usa.chinadaily.com.cn/opinion/2013-08/15/content_16896719.htm


----------



## Neu___ (20 Ago 2013)

No es por llevar la contraria pero trabajo en el sector y codere esta en quiebra técnica. No se si aguanta hasta octubre pagando nominas. Que le veis al valor?


----------



## davoskmon (20 Ago 2013)

Depeche esta el Ibex más rojo que el PC, manifiestate sino te has ido a la playa , da miedito


----------



## taipan (20 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Depeche esta el Ibex más rojo que el PC, manifiestate sino te has ido a la playa , da miedito



Cierto Depeche; es una oportunidad de entrada o una trampa para toros? ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Depeche esta el Ibex más rojo que el PC, manifiestate sino te has ido a la playa , da miedito



Y lo que te rondaré morena 
Si miras los futuros de Nasdaq, Dow Jones y S&P500 no pinta mucho mejor.
Lo que más me fastidia de esto es que llevo un tiempo para entrar en JNJ y el tío no baja ni a tiros


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2013)

Buenos días, esta corrección de hoy en el Ibex la esperaba,y hace días,pero se ha retrasado,pero observando el cierre de ayer,veía muchas posibilidades de que se produjeran estas caídas de hoy. 
Respecto a Campofrio, no veo motivos para preocuparse,todo lo contrario, esta bajada momentánea es como agua de mayo, un pullback típico previo a grandes subidas el que creo que se va a producir,ya que de esta manera los indicadores se ponen perfectos,por ejemplo el Estocástico se ha puesto en su sitio correcto para futuras subidas,el que tenga la oportunidad de mirar indicadores que mire por ejemplo el estocástico. Por otro lado la acción ha tocado el 5,15 sin a penas volumen, lo que me hace pensar que entrará dinero y cerrará en la parte alta,quedando preparada para subir los dias siguientes.
Si me tuviera que mojar diría que hoy como mínimo va a cerrar a 5,28 euros como minimo, aunque no descarto un cierre más alto.


----------



## toroloco (20 Ago 2013)

Si no recuerdo mal, cuando metió aquel arreón que tocó los 5.80 y pico cuando la noticia de la compra por parte de los chinos de la empresa usana, también andaba tipo renqueante....


----------



## davoskmon (20 Ago 2013)

5.20 . 
Si yo también pienso igual pero cuando ves el Ibex así piensas, que noticia habrá salido, afectará de alguna manera. En fin nervios de novato y mucha carne en el asador.
Gracias por el mensaje, me calma bastante, por cierto en mi broker ING ha pasado de señaL de mantener a comprar.


----------



## Gekko_ (20 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenos días, esta corrección de hoy en el Ibex la esperaba,y hace días,pero se ha retrasado,pero observando el cierre de ayer,veía muchas posibilidades de que se produjeran estas caídas de hoy.
> Respecto a Campofrio, no veo motivos para preocuparse,todo lo contrario, esta bajada momentánea es como agua de mayo, un pullback típico previo a grandes subidas el que creo que se va a producir,ya que de esta manera los indicadores se ponen perfectos,por ejemplo el Estocástico se ha puesto en su sitio correcto para futuras subidas,*el que tenga la oportunidad de mirar indicadores que mire por ejemplo el estocástico*. Por otro lado la acción ha tocado el 5,15 sin a penas volumen, lo que me hace pensar que entrará dinero y cerrará en la parte alta,quedando preparada para subir los dias siguientes.
> Si me tuviera que mojar diría que hoy como mínimo va a cerrar a 5,28 euros como minimo, aunque no descarto un cierre más alto.



Depeche, me caes bien. Pero con lo del estocástico.... ¡no me jodas!. El estocástico lo que hace es devolverte un valor normalizado entre 0 y 100, indicándote un valor más próximo al 100 cuando más cerca estés del máximo del periodo que has escogido para medir y más cerca del 0 cuando más cerca estés del mínimo del periodo de sesiones cogido. No hace más.







En resumen, es un indicador que para periodos laterales puede "servir", pero usarlo en períodos de tendencia es darte un tiro en el pie.

Yo recomendaría a los que quieran usar indicadores, que si tienen conocimientos de matemáticas y estadística, que no se guien a ciegas de los indicadores como si fueran una caja negra o un dogma de fe y se miren las fórmulas y vean lo que miden esos indicadores. Y a partir de ahí, que seleccionen los que les parecen mas útiles.


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2013)

Gekko_ dijo:


> Depeche, me caes bien. Pero con lo del estocástico.... ¡no me jodas!. El estocástico lo que hace es devolverte un valor normalizado entre 0 y 100, indicándote un valor más próximo al 100 cuando más cerca estés del máximo del periodo que has escogido para medir y más cerca del 0 cuando más cerca estés del mínimo del periodo de sesiones cogido. No hace más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El Estocástico para mi es uno más de los 17 indicadores que utilizo,pero en casos de grandes explosiones al alza me funciona muy bien,cuando va acompañado de otros factores que he visto que se cumplen.
Sientate y observa,verás si estoy en lo cierto, es cuestión de pocos dias.


----------



## Deshollinador (20 Ago 2013)

Por no poder conectarme a primera hora y cambiar el stop, me han sacado de campofrio en 3,16, tenía el stop muy ajustado, un 3% de perdidas, y ahora como dice el maestro tirara para arriba


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Por no poder conectarme a primera hora y cambiar el stop, me han sacado de campofrio en 3,16, tenía el stop muy ajustado, un 3% de perdidas, y ahora como dice el maestro tirara para arriba



Por eso no me gusta poner stop-loss, suelen bajar a barrerlos, cuando se está en un valor se confía o no se confía,y en todo caso se ponen stops mentales como digo yo,pero nunca ordenes puestas, ya ves lo que pasa, aún estás a tiempo de entrar otra vez,ya recuperarás ese 3% de pérdidas.


----------



## Gekko_ (20 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> El Estocástico para mi es uno más de los 17 indicadores que utilizo,pero en casos de grandes explosiones al alza me funciona muy bien,cuando va acompañado de otros factores que he visto que se cumplen.
> Sientate y observa,verás si estoy en lo cierto, es cuestión de pocos dias.



Yo no lo llevo la contraria en el hecho de que el ibex tenía que caer. Creo que tenía razón, como se estaba viendo. De hecho, yo voy corto en el ibex con varios minis desde el pasado viernes. Aunque ya liquidé la mitad de la posición hace un ratín. 

Yo solo le comentaba su referencia a lo del estocástico como un índice de "referencia" ya que he comentado lo que mide. De ahí que cada uno extraiga su utilidad. Ya le he comentado que, en mi opinión, el estocástico puede ser útil siempre y cuando el mercado esté en periodo lateral. Si usted usa indicadores de tendencia combinados con este, podrá extraer conclusiones mientras el mercado no pase a una fase tendencial. 

En una explosión al alza, en cuanto llegue al máximo del periodo seleccionado, le marcará 100. Guiarse por las sobrecompras o sobreventas que indique el estocástico, por el 80 o 20, si el mercado está en periodo de tendencia puede ser un suicidio. Se puede entrar largo al llegar a 20 porque hay "sobreventa" y puede seguir en caída libre y te han trasquilado.

Eso era lo que quería decir. Yo solo quería indicar a la gente que mire por si mismo lo que mide un indicador, que se haga una idea de lo que le está diciendo ese indicador, que no haga un dogma de fe de un numerito que le devuelve algo que no se sabe lo que mide. 

Me chocó que recomendara mirar precisamente ese indicador.

Pero no lo tome como una crítica negativa hacia usted, sino una discrepancia. Ya le he dicho que me cae bien y me parece elogiable que si usted cree en algo de lo que está convencido que va a dar réditos no dude en compartirlo con otras personas para que se beneficien de ello (las cuales ya luego son mayorcitas para decidir hacerle caso o no bajo su responsabilidad).


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2013)

Tiene gran parte de razón, para ser más preciso le comentaré que yo el estocástico lo miraba en este cap en gràfica semanal y mensual, pero como le he indicado antes es un pequeño grano de arena dentro de otros muchos factores, aunque creo que en este caso va a servir.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Ago 2013)

Si me tuviera que mojar diría que hoy como mínimo va a cerrar a 5,28 euros como minimo, aunque no descarto un cierre más alto.[/QUOTE]

Bueno has estado muy cerca, la verdad es que vaya final de vacaciones tensas, a ver si es niño o niña pronto. Vaya sin vivir.


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2013)

Cierre en 5, 25
Muy buen cierre teniendo en cuenta que el mínimo ha sido 5, 15 euros. Me gusta, estamos cerca de la subida, esta haciendo movimientos de libro.


----------



## Cordoba (20 Ago 2013)

Bueno y el libro cuando llega al final feliz jaja. ..... Porque como acabe mal....


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno y el libro cuando llega al final feliz jaja. ..... Porque como acabe mal....



Si sigue todo como creo que debería, pienso que podemos cerrar la semana por encima de 5,52 euros


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Si sigue todo como creo que debería, pienso que podemos cerrar la semana por encima de 5,52 euros




Ojalá aciertes... por la cuenta que nos tiene


----------



## Deshollinador (20 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Por eso no me gusta poner stop-loss, suelen bajar a barrerlos, cuando se está en un valor se confía o no se confía,y en todo caso se ponen stops mentales como digo yo,pero nunca ordenes puestas, ya ves lo que pasa, aún estás a tiempo de entrar otra vez,ya recuperarás ese 3% de pérdidas.




Lo tengo en cuenta maestro, voy a ver mañana como responde, también me tienta entrar en codere a ver como le afecta la noticia de S&P rebaja a default selectivo, creo que a primera hora va a corregir un poco, espero que el movimiento fuerte que se avecina sea UP.


----------



## DEREC (21 Ago 2013)

Bueno, me uno al club con unas poquitas acciones. Ya ni me acordaba de las condiciones tercermundistas de la bolsa española en comparacion con forex: TR de pago, spreads enormes, comisiones abusivas.... En fin espero que vaya bien y no gafaros el valor .

¿Que os parece Zardoya? 

- Está en un soporte de largo plazo.
- Durante el año pasado ha hecho un suelo redondeado.
- Este año ha superado el ultimo maximo y esta haciendo una correccion tambien en forma de suelo redondeado.

Creo que puede ser una buena opcion.


----------



## Depeche (21 Ago 2013)

Zardoya la veo bajista,no me gusta nada

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 16:41 ----------

Entra volumen en Campofrio,veo movimiento,espero que sea para subir.


----------



## davoskmon (21 Ago 2013)

Ha entrado bastante volumen por debajo de 5.25 , ¿ves algún cambio?


----------



## davoskmon (21 Ago 2013)

Cuelgo aquí los tick de la sesión, según pc bolsa. Si algún alma caritativa experta se anima a comentar la jugada sería de puta madre.

5,230	17:35:03	84
5,230	17:22:39	2
*5,200	16:39:16	36.074*
5,180	16:31:10	1.561
5,180	16:28 :11	1.717
5,210	15:55:59	600
5,200	15:09:37	581
5,200	14:26:19	550
5,180	13:44:31	850
5,200	12:23:01	1.937 
5,220	11:19:51	502
5,220	11:17:24	2.001 
5,230	11:03:49	356
5,230	10:56:21	7
5,210	10:46:36	14
5,280	10:27:42	500
5,290	9:20:25	550
5,200	9:12:06	29

Más datos: 

BROKERS (VOLUMEN NEGOCIADO EN EUROS Y PORCENTAJE TOTAL)

Código	Nombre Volumen en euros	%
*MST MORGAN STANLEY SV SA 218.347 73,46*
SAB BANCO DE SABADELL S.A 26.848 9,03
ITD INTERDIN VALORES Y BOLSA SA 15.840 5,33
DBL DTSCH BK AG LON 6.873 2,31
REN RENTA 4 SOC VALORE 5.886 1,98


----------



## Depeche (21 Ago 2013)

sigue estrechando el triángulo,está tardando más de lo que quisiera en subir,pero subirá.


----------



## davoskmon (21 Ago 2013)

Mi primer gráfico de playschool. ¿Ilustro más o menos lo que dices Depeche?







Falta el cachito de hoy que ha vuelto a tocar el 5.20 otra vez línea, según la figura, la cosa salta mañana o prontito, dado que el último volumen de la tarde se ha puesto interesante.


----------



## Depeche (22 Ago 2013)

Campofrío enseñará a jugar al golf a 500 personas por todo el país


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Campofrío enseñará a jugar al golf a 500 personas por todo el país



Si señor. Sólo por eso merece una inversión aún mayor.


----------



## Algas (22 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Campofrío enseñará a jugar al golf a 500 personas por todo el país




A sus nuevos jefes chinos tal vez??? ::


----------



## Cordoba (22 Ago 2013)

Vaya vértigo ha tocado los 5,15, es verdad que con poquísimo volumen, pero ....


----------



## davoskmon (22 Ago 2013)

Yo creo que hoy cierra a 5.25 , otro punto en el triángulo. Voy a comerme un owned jeje


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Yo creo que hoy cierra a 5.25 , otro punto en el triángulo. Voy a comerme un owned jeje




Pido un poco de seriedad en el hilo. Si ahora todos nos ponemos a jugar a adivinos esto no aporta nada.


----------



## Cordoba (22 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pido un poco de seriedad en el hilo. Si ahora todos nos ponemos a jugar a adivinos esto no aporta nada.



Hombre esté forero se lo ha currando, demostrándolo con gráficos, a mie interesa saber su opinión, que seguro q esta más fundamentada que la mía , tampoco te tienes que poner así .


----------



## davoskmon (22 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pido un poco de seriedad en el hilo. Si ahora todos nos ponemos a jugar a adivinos esto no aporta nada.



No es jugar adivinos, es una previsión mirando mi gráfica, el punto más probable. Evidentemente esto no se puede saber. Sólo es lo que veo más probable.

Yo sólo intento ir aprendiendo, perdonar si molesta a alguien.


----------



## Algas (22 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> No es jugar adivinos, es una previsión mirando mi gráfica, el punto más probable. Evidentemente esto no se puede saber. Sólo es lo que veo más probable.
> 
> Yo sólo intento ir aprendiendo, perdonar si molesta a alguien.



Mientras aportes datos como estás haciendo, tu opinión es totalmente respetable (al menos para mí). El que te lleve la contraria, que lo haga aportando datos, y lo debatimos amigablemente.
Cuatro ojos ven más que dos 8:


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> No es jugar adivinos, es una previsión mirando mi gráfica, el punto más probable. Evidentemente esto no se puede saber. Sólo es lo que veo más probable.
> 
> Yo sólo intento ir aprendiendo, perdonar si molesta a alguien.




No habia visto que antes habias colgado un grafico. En este caso el que te tengo que pedir disculpas soy yo.


----------



## Depeche (22 Ago 2013)

Os pego gráfica para que veáis que todo está controlado,es cuestión de días.


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Os pego gráfica para que veáis que todo está controlado,es cuestión de días.



Pues la verdad, la hoja de ruta para completar ese triangulo pasa por los 5,25 de hoy o mañana. Davoskmon is right.


----------



## Depeche (22 Ago 2013)

Quizá queden 2 dias aún,pero lo que tengo claro es que cuando supere resistencia subirá con mucha fuerza,intuyo que se tendrá que suspender la cotización y hacer subasta.


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Quizá queden 2 dias aún,pero lo que tengo claro es que cuando supere resistencia subirá con mucha fuerza*,intuyo que se tendrá que suspender la cotización y hacer subasta*.



Mucho me parece, con cuanto la suspenden con un +20%?


----------



## Depeche (22 Ago 2013)

Creo que con un 15%

---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 15:18 ----------

En breve tocaremos los 5,26 euros


----------



## Algas (22 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Mucho me parece, con cuanto la suspenden con un +20%?



¿Cuándo se suspende la cotización de un valor? | Revista de Derecho del Mercado Financiero RDMF

Cuando la peseta era un 15% como dice Depeche, ahora según parece depende de la volatilidad del valor ienso:


_Tradicionalmente se suspendía la cotización de un valor cuando en una sesión se superaba una variación del 15 por ciento. Era una medida radical pero clara. Un inversor sabía que en una sesión bursátil no podía ganar o perder más del 15 por ciento del patrimonio invertido. Ahora, desde el cambio al euro, la bolsa realiza una gestión individualizada de cada valor, midiendo su volatilidad. Cuando un valor supera ciertos rangos de variación del precio se suspende durante unos minutos la negociación, los suficientes para reiniciar la negociación tras una subasta que facilite la reacción de los inversores. Este ajuste fino en la gestión de las variaciones en los precios es el que mejor responde al objetivo de defender la eficiencia y la liquidez del mercado de valores, según el artículo de Kim/Yague/Yang: The Relative Performance Between Trading Halts and Price Limits: Spanish Evidence. Pero desde la perspectiva del inversor tiene la desventaja de dejar indeterminado el alcance de las pérdidas que puede llegar a sufrir en una sola sesión bursátil._


----------



## bentox (22 Ago 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ¿Cuándo se suspende la cotización de un valor? | Revista de Derecho del Mercado Financiero RDMF
> 
> Cuando la peseta era un 15% como dice Depeche, ahora según parece depende de la volatilidad del valor ienso:
> 
> ...



Creo que ayer vértice 360 llego a subir un poco más de un 40%....Así que vete a saber cuando suspenden la cotización.


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que con un 15%
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-ago-2013 at 15:18 ----------
> 
> En breve tocaremos los 5,26 euros



5,26 ahora mismo.


----------



## MarioConde (22 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Quizá queden 2 dias aún,pero lo que tengo claro es que cuando supere resistencia subirá con mucha fuerza,intuyo que se tendrá que suspender la cotización y hacer subasta.



Dices 2 días. Acabo de mirar el gráfico diario, lo he examinado en profundidad. Triángulo, cruces con medias móviles, macd, estocástico, volúmenes...:

Creo que mañana es el día. He aquí mi predicción.


----------



## Depeche (23 Ago 2013)

Puede ser, yo creo que mañana quedará preparada para subir con fuerza el viernes por o como mucho lunes, pero pienso que cerrará por encima de 5,32 euros.


----------



## itaka (23 Ago 2013)

a ver si hoy es el día D.


----------



## davoskmon (23 Ago 2013)

En la oferta de titulos de las seis aparece 
5.3 oferta 3569
5.1 demanda 596

No se porque ultimamente cuando miro esto la sesion se mueve entre estos valores, alguien que sepa puede decir si es casualidad o es una señal entre brokers? ¿Alguien sabe algo?

Esta a las ocho y cuarenta y cinco en oferta demanda a 5.30
A las nueve ha abierto a 5.25.

Mi teoría es que hoy podrían tirar el valor hasta 5.10 o incluso menos, para cazar gacelas y en la proxima sesión ver el chupinazo hacia arriba. Esto lo digo por si llega a ese punto cuidado cn los stop loss.
En la subida anterior, hizo algo parecido.


----------



## Cordoba (23 Ago 2013)

Mi teoría es que hoy podrían tirar el valor hasta 5.10 o incluso menos, para cazar gacelas y en la proxima sesión ver el chupinazo hacia arriba. Esto lo digo por si llega a ese punto cuidado cn los stop loss.
En la subida anterior, hizo algo parecido.[/QUOTE]


Parece q llevas toda la razón, hay q ver cuando será ....


----------



## Depeche (23 Ago 2013)

Un cierre en 5,25 euros sería genial

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 17:44 ----------

Genial,ha cerrado en 5,25 euros, ahora si que no tengo ninguna duda de que la semana que viene será la buena.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Un cierre en 5,25 euros sería genial
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 17:44 ----------
> 
> Genial,ha cerrado en 5,25 euros, ahora si que no tengo ninguna duda de que la semana que viene será la buena.





Ojala tengas razon... a ver si hay suerte


----------



## Cordoba (26 Ago 2013)

Yo siento ser persuado, pero sin analisis de profundidad, dije que el dia seria el 28 de agosto, que es cuando cumple el plazo y tiene toda la pinta de que el 28 los chinos dirán si si, y depeche y todos los que le seguimos triunfamos, o no, y ..... Mala suerte.


----------



## davoskmon (26 Ago 2013)

¿Estas seguro que es ese plazo? Lo digo porque en EEUU todavía no se aprobado, y me parece haber leido que habían postergado un tiempo más para decidirlo. Yo creo que hasta que no se apruebe en eeuu no empezará el tiempo establecido, para hacerse o no la opa en España, de todas formas no estoy muy seguro, ¿alguien lo clarifica?


----------



## bentox (26 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> ¿Estas seguro que es ese plazo? Lo digo porque en EEUU todavía no se aprobado, y me parece haber leido que habían postergado un tiempo más para decidirlo. Yo creo que hasta que no se apruebe en eeuu no empezará el tiempo establecido, para hacerse o no la opa en España, de todas formas no estoy muy seguro, ¿alguien lo clarifica?



Pues esto que comentas puede ser importante....

Que dicen los expertos


----------



## Depeche (26 Ago 2013)

Sea como sea, le tiene que quedar poco, y la subida será importante,ya veréis como vale la pena esta espera.Creo que será esta semana.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2013 at 19:55 ----------

El dia 6 de septiembre SMITHFIELD FOODS INC	presentará resultados.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Ago 2013)

Como sea el 28 q es pasado mañana........es que tengo una potra que alucino



Parece que esta cogiendo impulso, porque no para de bajar. Espero que sea para subir mas fuerte.


----------



## Depeche (27 Ago 2013)

La fiesta está a punto de empezar,necesitamos que toque el 5,13 por abajo y desde ahí empezará a entrar dinero y volumen. 
Esto está muy caliente,tiene que quedar poquito para explotar al alza.
Ultima oportunidad para entrar a precios baratos.


----------



## Metal12 (27 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> La fiesta está a punto de empezar,necesitamos que toque el 5,13 por abajo y desde ahí empezará a entrar dinero y volumen.
> Esto está muy caliente,tiene que quedar poquito para explotar al alza.
> Ultima oportunidad para entrar a precios baratos.



Mi Broker indica ahora mismo 5,13 :baba:


----------



## davoskmon (27 Ago 2013)

Acabo de ver con retraso 15minutos en 5.15, por ahora sin novedad


----------



## Depeche (27 Ago 2013)

Ahora estamos en 5,17 euros y en breve tocamos el 5,19

---------- Post added 27-ago-2013 at 13:34 ----------

Ahora está en 5,20 euros,está haciendo el típico pullback previo a una gran subida.


----------



## toroloco (27 Ago 2013)

99	5,1300	15:02:05


----------



## El Conde Pufo (27 Ago 2013)

Me subo al barco con un pellizquito. 
A por ellos!


----------



## davoskmon (27 Ago 2013)

El ibex cae hoy entorno al 3%


----------



## Algas (27 Ago 2013)

Al final va a acertar Córdoba


----------



## Depeche (27 Ago 2013)

Pues si, es muy posible, tiene que ser esta semana


----------



## itaka (27 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues si, es muy posible, tiene que ser esta semana



si no sucede, crees que es mejor salir ???, tal vez la opa no vaya por el camino esperado y deseado


----------



## BlueLaser (27 Ago 2013)

itaka dijo:


> si no sucede, crees que es mejor salir ???, tal vez la opa no vaya por el camino esperado y deseado



Amosnomejodas! Como vaya pabajo me pillo los güevos con la cremallera! Esto tiene que subir o dejo de comer sus productos, y entonces ya verás!


----------



## toroloco (27 Ago 2013)

La compra de Smithfield casi seguro que se materializará aunque tenga que pasar unos trámites, al menos la dirección aconsejará al accionariado vender

Enviado desde mi Bambook S1 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cordoba (28 Ago 2013)

Bueno como sea mañana ........ Le quito el puesto al gran maestro, jjjjj acertar que valor va asumir es complicado pero acertar el dia manda c.... Podemos hacer un equipo jjjjj.
Bueno ya en serio o sube ........o baja y ........ Estoy en los tres que dijo depeche y solo mee da alguna alegría solaría


----------



## Cakau (28 Ago 2013)

A que valores se supone que puede irse la cotización?


----------



## davoskmon (28 Ago 2013)

Hoy parece que no es el día , parece todo muy tranquilo.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (28 Ago 2013)

Y tan tranquilo 0.0 % de variación


----------



## davoskmon (28 Ago 2013)

Todo estos datos son sacados de anteriores post de Depeche 
El precio objetivo primero son 6.7 , si la cosa va rápido 7.5.
Ahora bien la posible subida explosiva pues quien sabe, la última vez tuvieron que suspender la cotización. Entre 10% y 20%
Por cierto... ¿ El cierre de hoy a 5.19 que os parece a los chartistas?


----------



## Cakau (28 Ago 2013)

Que broker me recomendais? Gracias


----------



## Cordoba (28 Ago 2013)

Bueno pues que desastre no ha sido hoy, lo que si ha sido hoy es que estoy acojonao de verla bajar, depeche hijo vaya vacaciones que me estas dando.


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno pues que desastre no ha sido hoy, lo que si ha sido hoy es que estoy acojonao de verla bajar, depeche hijo vaya vacaciones que me estas dando.



Haber pedido muerte, pero no, pediste susto


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

No sufráis que le queda poquito


----------



## burbuilazale (29 Ago 2013)

Bien de volumen


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2013)

Increible que no haya subido ya con semejante volumen


----------



## Metal12 (29 Ago 2013)

burbuilazale dijo:


> Bien de volumen



Hacia días que no veiamos este volumen :ouch::ouch:

¿Es hoy?


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Increible que no haya subido ya con semejante volumen



Relájate,jeje,no hay que ponerse nervioso,están acumulando a tope antes de reventarla al alza,en breve verás el 5,24 euros.


----------



## Sideshow Bob (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Relájate,jeje,no hay que ponerse nervioso,están acumulando a tope antes de reventarla al alza,en breve verás el 5,24 euros.



Depeche, increíble que estén subiendo tus 3 predicciones a la vez!!
Gracias


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

Ya tocaba,ya me estaba empezando a aburrir,yo ahora mismo voy cargado de Codere y Campofrio,a ver si me da tiempo de poder entrar en Soplaria la semana que viene antes del siguiente impulso fuerte al alza,necesitaría vender una parte de Codere o Campofrio con buenas ganancias.


----------



## turista (29 Ago 2013)

*entrar en codere?*



Depeche dijo:


> Ya tocaba,ya me estaba empezando a aburrir,yo ahora mismo voy cargado de Codere y Campofrio,a ver si me da tiempo de poder entrar en Soplaria la semana que viene antes del siguiente impulso fuerte al alza,necesitaría vender una parte de Codere o Campofrio con buenas ganancias.



Hola Depeche, crees que es buen momento para entrar en Codere ahora que ya ha pegado una subida del 5%? cuanto recorrido le ves?

gracias!!


----------



## toroloco (29 Ago 2013)

Hasta que no rompa resistencia en 5.30 y pico, estamos en las mismas...Relax


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

turista dijo:


> Hola Depeche, crees que es buen momento para entrar en Codere ahora que ya ha pegado una subida del 5%? cuanto recorrido le ves?
> 
> gracias!!



Si te pasas por mi otro hilo abierto sobre Codere podrás ver mi precio objetivo.


----------



## turista (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Si te pasas por mi otro hilo abierto sobre Codere podrás ver mi precio objetivo.



Ups sorry, me perdí ese hilo, que rabia, tengo que estar más atento la próxima vez, creo que ya es tarde para entrar.:´(

gracias


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

Tarde? Si tu lo dices...


----------



## turista (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tarde? Si tu lo dices...



bueno..., ahora leyendo los últimos post del hilo, creo que no...


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

5.22 
294.558 de volumen :
Estoy en el curro, ¿ alguien puede poner los ticks de la sesión?


----------



## El Conde Pufo (29 Ago 2013)

COMPRAR	MANTENER	VENDER

2.17 
Comprar Fuerte: 3 expertos
Comprar: 1 expertos
Mantener: 1 expertos
Vender: n.a.
Vender Fuerte: 1 expertos


La opinión de los ejpertos de IngDirect a día de hoy.


----------



## Algas (29 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> 5.22
> 294.558 de volumen :
> Estoy en el curro, ¿ alguien puede poner los ticks de la sesión?




5,220	13:59:57	174
5,250	13:39:25	192
5,220	13:06:37	9
5,210	12:58:45	52
5,200	12:50:59	72.625
5,200	12:49:22	33.089
5,210	11:44:54	96
5,200	11:29:24	50.000
5,200	11:04:46	78.346
5,200	11:03:38	2.074
5,200	11:01:53	33.488
5,200	11:00:56	5.000
5,200	10:44:01	14.951
5,200	9:24:20	585
5,180	9:10:05	89
5,200	9:05:57	580


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

5,200 12:50:59 72.625
5,200 12:49:22 33.089
5,200 11:29:24 50.000
5,200 11:04:46 78.346
5,200 11:01:53 33.488
----------------------
5.200 267.548 

Quitando la paja,los movimientos con poco volumen.
¿Para los chartistas este punto 5.20 es reseñable, en el triángulo?

Sería la hostia saber que broker ha comprado, pero eso es imposible. Apuesto por el de Morgan Stantley


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

5.27 16:38


----------



## Algas (29 Ago 2013)

Sigue entrando más volumen, poco a poco... pero cifras similares a las anteriores. Más y más acumulación, eso va en favor de los alcistas .


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

El volumen es bestial 445 y pico k a quince minutos. Ahora ha bajado otra vez a 5.25.

Yo creo que mañana es la fiesta.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 17:10 ----------

Noticia de la prensa china en googliano

???????????????????40??????_??_???

Reuters citó el mensaje informó que la propuesta de China Shuanghui Internacional $ 4000 millones la financiación de adquisiciones previsto para mañana firma. Se espera que la próxima semana para entrar en la fase general sindicación.

De acuerdo con informes anteriores, la fase de cofinanciación superior ha terminado, se invitó a ocho bancos a participar. Los ocho bancos ︰ los préstamos del Banco de China, Calyon, DBS Bank, China Banco Industrial y Comercial, Natixis, Rabobank, Royal Bank of Scotland y Standard Chartered Bank.

Banco de China es responsable de los acuerdos han sido invitados a participar en la coordinación de los préstamos sindicados de alto nivel a los bancos los préstamos de $ 1 billón.

China de Smithfield Foods de Estados Unidos anunció el 29 de mayo Shuanghui internacional y, Shuanghui será de $ 34 por acción, por un total de aproximadamente $ 4,7 mil millones adquisición de acciones en circulación de esta última. La transacción fue valorada en $ 7,1 mil millones Smithfield alrededor, incluyendo la deuda neta. (R01)

El contenido más interesante, por favor visite Finet Red China (?????_?????) o Hong Kong Red Finet (http://www.finet.hk)

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 17:11 ----------

Noticia de la prensa china en googliano

???????????????????40??????_??_???

Reuters citó el mensaje informó que la propuesta de China Shuanghui Internacional $ 4000 millones la financiación de adquisiciones previsto para mañana firma. Se espera que la próxima semana para entrar en la fase general sindicación.

De acuerdo con informes anteriores, la fase de cofinanciación superior ha terminado, se invitó a ocho bancos a participar. Los ocho bancos ︰ los préstamos del Banco de China, Calyon, DBS Bank, China Banco Industrial y Comercial, Natixis, Rabobank, Royal Bank of Scotland y Standard Chartered Bank.

Banco de China es responsable de los acuerdos han sido invitados a participar en la coordinación de los préstamos sindicados de alto nivel a los bancos los préstamos de $ 1 billón.

China de Smithfield Foods de Estados Unidos anunció el 29 de mayo Shuanghui internacional y, Shuanghui será de $ 34 por acción, por un total de aproximadamente $ 4,7 mil millones adquisición de acciones en circulación de esta última. La transacción fue valorada en $ 7,1 mil millones Smithfield alrededor, incluyendo la deuda neta. (R01)

El contenido más interesante, por favor visite Finet Red China (?????_?????) o Hong Kong Red Finet (http://www.finet.hk)


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

Entiendo en mi googliano básico que mañana se firma la adquisición de smithfield por shuanhui. Eso explicaría los más 500k de volumen. Recordar que 30k es el volumen medio y la mediana estará entorno a los 17k.
Los que no os habéis metido teneis quince minutos para hacerlo


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

Volumen bestial,esto va a subir mucho en los próximos dias


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Volumen bestial,esto va a subir mucho en los próximos dias



Has visto la noticia en chino, parece que mañana se va a realizar la firma de la compra de smithfood


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Ago 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Entiendo en mi googliano básico que mañana se firma la adquisición de smithfield por shuanhui. Eso explicaría los más 500k de volumen. Recordar que 30k es el volumen medio y la mediana estará entorno a los 17k.
> Los que no os habéis metido teneis quince minutos para hacerlo



A que hora se firma eso?

Será mañana "el dia D"?

Que nerviossssss...


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

A las 5:35 a 5.28 esto tiene una pinta cojonuda


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

Estáis mas tranquilos hoy?
Ya os dije que estaba todo controlado y que todo llegaría,me alegro por los que habéis confiado en mi.


----------



## Algas (29 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> A que hora se firma eso?
> 
> Será mañana "el dia D"?
> 
> Que nerviossssss...




No para de entrar volumen, desde hace tiempo ya... pinta bien, pero la recompensa se está haciendo derrogar ::


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2013)

Joder eres un crack Depeche


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Estáis mas tranquilos hoy?
> Ya os dije que estaba todo controlado y que todo llegaría,me alegro por los que habéis confiado en mi.



Es que llevaba demasiado tiempo quieto plano y aburrido y luego se pone a caer y claro..., los que no sabemos de ondas (ni de hondas, ya que estamos) pues imaginate...

Por cierto, en el otro hilo (el del IBEX creo que es, ese que abren un hilo cada mes) hablan de AMPER como el nuevo "chicharrus máximus" (que ultimamente parece haber una buena cosecha de ellos), tu como lo ves?


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Es que llevaba demasiado tiempo quieto plano y aburrido y luego se pone a caer y claro..., los que no sabemos de ondas (ni de hondas, ya que estamos) pues imaginate...
> 
> Por cierto, en el otro hilo (el del IBEX creo que es, ese que abren un hilo cada mes) hablan de AMPER como el nuevo "chicharrus máximus" (que ultimamente parece haber una buena cosecha de ellos), tu como lo ves?



Amper está alcista,pero dudo que pase de 1,60 euros,yo no entraría ya que en cualquier momento se puede dar la vuelta,tiene peligro de dejarte pillado.
Descartada para mi.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:09 ----------

Quien lleva Campofrio? Lo digo por si tengo que enviarle algún privado para táctica de vender.
Responder aqui si podeis en cola.


----------



## juan35 (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Amper está alcista,pero dudo que pase de 1,60 euros,yo no entraría ya que en cualquier momento se puede dar la vuelta,tiene peligro de dejarte pillado.
> Descartada para mi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:09 ----------
> ...



aqui tambien :rolleye:


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Amper está alcista,pero dudo que pase de 1,60 euros,yo no entraría ya que en cualquier momento se puede dar la vuelta,tiene peligro de dejarte pillado.
> Descartada para mi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:09 ----------
> ...



Yo llevo Campofrio


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2013)

Yo llevo las 3 Depeche


----------



## mario_sg (29 Ago 2013)

Yo llevo!


----------



## Don Pedro (29 Ago 2013)

Yo estoy en las 3


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Amper está alcista,pero dudo que pase de 1,60 euros,yo no entraría ya que en cualquier momento se puede dar la vuelta,tiene peligro de dejarte pillado.
> Descartada para mi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:09 ----------
> ...



Yo llevo Campofrio figura! espero tu consejo para la estrategia!


----------



## Guanotopía (29 Ago 2013)

Yo Campofrío y pensando si meterme mañana en Codere.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Es que llevaba demasiado tiempo quieto plano y aburrido y luego se pone a caer y claro..., los que no sabemos de ondas (ni de hondas, ya que estamos) pues imaginate...
> 
> Por cierto, en el otro hilo (el del IBEX creo que es, ese que abren un hilo cada mes) hablan de AMPER como el nuevo "chicharrus máximus" (que ultimamente parece haber una buena cosecha de ellos), tu como lo ves?



Yo llevo Amper, tiene buenas pinta, asi como Fersa y SPS.


----------



## Lamar_ (29 Ago 2013)

Yo también desde abril. De momento aguantando. Gracias depeche.


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Amper está alcista,pero dudo que pase de 1,60 euros,yo no entraría ya que en cualquier momento se puede dar la vuelta,tiene peligro de dejarte pillado.
> Descartada para mi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:09 ----------
> ...



Yo presente en campofrio. Muchas gracias Depeche


----------



## Mr.T (29 Ago 2013)

Yo también llevo


----------



## bentox (29 Ago 2013)

otro más....que me fio de campofrio....Aunque voy a cambiar a de depeche me fio


----------



## yogurtero (29 Ago 2013)

Yo también llevo campofrío.

En mi caso, las tenía desde hace final de mayo con la subida y con ganas ya de liquidarlas porque no les veía negocio.

Gracias a Depeche las he mantenido y esperemos que sea para bien. 


Si saltasen antes que Codere me tiraba a la piscina, pero ya veo que están calientes como el cenicero de un bingo.


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Yo llevo Amper, tiene buenas pinta, asi como Fersa y SPS.



Su Santidad..., los buenos católicos comparten con el prójimo 

Aunque solo sea para que cada cual pueda echarle un vistazo, o para contrastar opiniones, o, con suerte, tener ganancias :


----------



## lio555 (29 Ago 2013)

tambien estoy:Baile:


----------



## Sideshow Bob (29 Ago 2013)

tb. tengo Campofrío, ¿cuál crees que tiene más recorrido de tus tres recomendaciones?


----------



## toroloco (29 Ago 2013)

en campofrio hasta las cejas....gracias nuevamente.

Volumen	1.289.374....que fuerte....


----------



## bentox (29 Ago 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> tb. tengo Campofrío, ¿cuál crees que tiene más recorrido de tus tres recomendaciones?



si no me equivoco, se han comentado estos precios

CAMPOFRIO - 6,5 -7
SOLARIO - 1- 1,2
CODERE- 2-3


ahora solo tienes que hacer los cálculos


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Su Santidad..., los buenos católicos comparten con el prójimo
> 
> Aunque solo sea para que cada cual pueda echarle un vistazo, o para contrastar opiniones, o, con suerte, tener ganancias :



Sin problema, en el hilo del IBEX ya lo puse. Pero tampoco me gustaría que nadie se fiara de mi, soy un humilde hinversor.

PD; Creo que las Fersa siguen estando a tiro.


----------



## malcom1986 (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Amper está alcista,pero dudo que pase de 1,60 euros,yo no entraría ya que en cualquier momento se puede dar la vuelta,tiene peligro de dejarte pillado.
> Descartada para mi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:09 ----------
> ...



Yo también llevo!
Gracias Depeche!


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Sin problema, en el hilo del IBEX ya lo puse. Pero tampoco me gustaría que nadie se fiara de mi, soy un humilde hinversor.
> 
> PD; Creo que las Fersa siguen estando a tiro.



Aqui de "aficionados" semos unos cuantos, pero por eso mismo creo que comentarlo puede estar bien, y si alguien "detecta" un valor con posible potencial...

El problema de "el hilo del IBEX" es que van a velocidad de 50 paginas por dia (asi a ojo) y muchas de ellas van sobre el SP y otras (como no) con bromas y chascarrillos, con lo cual es muy dificil "pescar" nada. Yo de milagro "pesqué" la recomendacion de Janus sobre FCC (aunque ya a mitad de subida) pero vamos, que fue pura chamba de leer el hilo justo en el momento que el posteaba eso de "hasta los 26/28 y mas alla" 

Una curiosidad, como detectas esos valores? Te basas en algun metodo de AT?


----------



## latonga (29 Ago 2013)

Yo campofrio y codere (esta ultima desde hoy al vender jazz).

Muchas Gracias Depeche


----------



## Kamui (29 Ago 2013)

A ver qué tal lo hace la de Solaria, que es la que he cogido yo, aunque Codere... tenía buena pinta, sí.


----------



## toko (29 Ago 2013)

Yo estoy dentro en Campofrio y Codere


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Aqui de "aficionados" semos unos cuantos, pero por eso mismo creo que comentarlo puede estar bien, y si alguien "detecta" un valor con posible potencial...
> 
> El problema de "el hilo del IBEX" es que van a velocidad de 50 paginas por dia (asi a ojo) y muchas de ellas van sobre el SP y otras (como no) con bromas y chascarrillos, con lo cual es muy dificil "pescar" nada. Yo de milagro "pesqué" la recomendacion de Janus sobre FCC (aunque ya a mitad de subida) pero vamos, que fue pura chamba de leer el hilo justo en el momento que el posteaba eso de "hasta los 26/28 y mas alla"
> 
> Una curiosidad, como detectas esos valores? Te basas en algun metodo de AT?




Dedicando mucho trabajo y esfuerzo, sin muchas horas de estudio, de ver gráficas, ver noticias, leer fundamentales, investigar por Google todo lo relacionado con cada empresa, historial de beneficios y operaciones hechas. 
Os puedo asegurar que no lo acierto en casualidad nu usando una bola de cristal.


----------



## rory (29 Ago 2013)

Yo llevo Campofrío y Codere.

Gracias Depeche


----------



## suima (29 Ago 2013)

Yo tambien Campofrio y Codere

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Cordoba (29 Ago 2013)

Bueno pues yo ya sabes que estoy en los tres, como analizas lo de hoy ? Acabo de enchufarme.


----------



## MugiBoy (29 Ago 2013)

Aquí uno mas con Campofrio!!

Gracias Depeche


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (29 Ago 2013)

Estoy en campofrio también 
Grache Depeche! :Aplauso:


----------



## El Conde Pufo (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche es mi pastor, nada me falta


----------



## burbuilazale (29 Ago 2013)

En casa sólo comemos Campofrío, fíjate. Apúntame pa´ la lista Depeche.


----------



## HisHoliness (29 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Aqui de "aficionados" semos unos cuantos, pero por eso mismo creo que comentarlo puede estar bien, y si alguien "detecta" un valor con posible potencial...
> 
> El problema de "el hilo del IBEX" es que van a velocidad de 50 paginas por dia (asi a ojo) y muchas de ellas van sobre el SP y otras (como no) con bromas y chascarrillos, con lo cual es muy dificil "pescar" nada. Yo de milagro "pesqué" la recomendacion de Janus sobre FCC (aunque ya a mitad de subida) pero vamos, que fue pura chamba de leer el hilo justo en el momento que el posteaba eso de "hasta los 26/28 y mas alla"
> 
> Una curiosidad, como detectas esos valores? Te basas en algun metodo de AT?



Básicamente leer mucho a los que saben y evaluar sus analisis, si me cuadra lo que dicen con lo que yo pienso, me meto. Por ejemplo me meti en Campofrío porque Depeche iba pronosticando todo lo que iba ocurriendo, analicé la situación lei mucho (bendito google), y para dentro. Con Codere me paso al contrario, no me gustaba nada de lo que leia, por eso no me meti.
Estoy empezando a utilizar AT, de momento cosas basicas. Tengo dos carteras, la de L/P en la que voy acumulando desde hace años y otra "especulativa" donde voy quitando y poniendo a voluntad (O a la voluntad de los Stop-Loss).


----------



## juan35 (29 Ago 2013)

FUENTE: COTIZACIONES BOLSA ESPAOLA TIEMPO REAL - METASTOCK DATOS -IBERBOLSA.COM S.L. 29/08/2013 20:15:59


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

Esa página es una pasada gracias Juan35


----------



## Metal12 (29 Ago 2013)

Depeche, dentro en todo


----------



## davoskmon (29 Ago 2013)

Yo sólo tengo campofrio pero estoy hasta las cejas

Os habéis fijado que el broker que ha vendido casi todo el volumen ha sido el banco Sabadell. También ha estado liquidando ultimamente activos inmobiliarios.

En burbuja pusieron este comentario hace tres meses, a colación de las grandes bajadas de la cotización del banco Sabadell

Es por los activos fiscales diferidos, los llamados DTA, que ahora ?mismo computan
como capital pero dejarán de hacerlo con las normas de Basilea III. La mitad de los
fondos propios del Sabadell tras la ampliación son activos fiscales; por lo que,
cuando éstos desaparezcan, el capital

Se ve que necesitan pasta para aumentare el core


----------



## RuiKi84 (29 Ago 2013)

Me uno al equipo de campofrio, siii me gustaaa!!::::


----------



## Cordoba (29 Ago 2013)

Buenas, conozco todos los objetivos q has marcado para el valor, pero para mañana en caso, como parece de dispararse, hasta donde piensas que se puede ir en la sesión? Te parece poner un precio alto para en caso de tocarlo vender y hacer caja? O puede pasar como con jazztel que paró a los días?


----------



## duroncete (29 Ago 2013)

Eso quisiera saber yo tambien, un poco la hoja de ruta a partir de ahora, ¿cuanto esperas que llegue a subir en la sesion de mañana?
Quiza como la ultima subida que llego a tocar los 5.88 €.. ¿o algo mas?

¿Como ves el cierre de hoy? sigue la hoja de ruta prevista...

Por cierto yo tambien estoy metido en Campofrio, con 2100 titulos, he estado un poco acojonado estos dias, pero confio plenamente en Depeche, como bien ha demostrado.

¿Con cuantos titulos estais vosotros? Por cierto mis agradecimientos a Depeche, un crack donde los haya.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2013)

Yo no tengo mucho... solo 795 titulos


----------



## macacoferoz (29 Ago 2013)

Otro con campofrio por aquí.


----------



## Duendek86 (29 Ago 2013)

Primer post y 387 titulos de campofrio comprados a 5,17€


----------



## Mono Artico (30 Ago 2013)

Otro con Campofrío y con orden programada para Codere, a ver qué tal se da este viernes la cosa. Si hace falta nos ponemos todos los burbujeros de acuerdo y subimos la cotización


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Ago 2013)

> El grupo alimentario chino Shuanghui International Holdings ha alcanzado un acuerdo para adquirir por 7.100 millones de dólares, unos 5.504 millones de euros, la estadounidense Smithfield Foods, principal accionista de Campofrio con una participación del 36,99% en la compañía española.
> 
> Tras hacerse pública la compra, las acciones de Campofrio se disparaban más de un 10%. Sin embargo, la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha suspendido su cotización hasta las 08.30 horas del jueves.
> 
> ...



Una empresa china pasa a controlar Campofro | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## Deshollinador (30 Ago 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> FUENTE: COTIZACIONES BOLSA ESPAOLA TIEMPO REAL - METASTOCK DATOS -IBERBOLSA.COM S.L.*29/08/2013*20:15:59





Me da a mi, que esas acciones son prestadas, el broker del sabadell se ha deshecho de ellas porque se teme una brusca subida.

A día 28 de Agosto, campofrio tenía prestadas 733.508, casi identico número que sabadell ha lanzado hoy.ienso:


http://www.lowcom.es/images/documentos/prestadas.pdf


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Touché, has dado en el clavo.


----------



## euriborfree (30 Ago 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Me da a mi, que esas acciones son prestadas, el broker del sabadell se ha deshecho de ellas porque se teme una brusca subida.
> 
> A día 28 de Agosto, campofrio tenía prestadas 733.508, casi identico número que sabadell ha lanzado hoy.ienso:
> 
> ...



Vender acciones prestadas? si va a subir deberian estar comprando para devolverlas antes de que suban


----------



## begginer (30 Ago 2013)

Yo también llevo campofrío y solaria gracias a ti Depeche


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

Se refiere a que las tenia prestadas para posiciones cortas, y como creen que va a subir con fuerza han deshecho posiciones, o sea, la operación inversa porque cuanto más suba más pierden si no deshacen posiciones. Lo he explicado de firma demasiado básica.


----------



## Cordoba (30 Ago 2013)

A dónde nos vamos hoy Depeche ?


----------



## davoskmon (30 Ago 2013)

A las 3 y pico de la mañana comentarios, no podíais dormir bien, eh? Bueno yo por lo menos me he despertado a esa hora y empezado a pensar en que diera un buen subidón 

Lo que ha dicho de las acciones prestadas tiene todo el sentido, gracias por corregirme, además es otro dato mejor ssi cabe.


----------



## burbuilazale (30 Ago 2013)

9:09 

Campofrío 5,40


----------



## Hastebol (30 Ago 2013)

Neofito por estos lares, me presento para agradecer a Depeche su dedicación. Estoy dentro de las tres.

Mil gracias Depeche


----------



## turista (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Amper está alcista,pero dudo que pase de 1,60 euros,yo no entraría ya que en cualquier momento se puede dar la vuelta,tiene peligro de dejarte pillado.
> Descartada para mi.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2013 at 18:09 ----------
> ...



Yo también llevo campofrio, gracias Depeche


----------



## KATAKARR (30 Ago 2013)

yo llevo campofrio y codere
gracia depeche
me podrias aconsejar para la venta?


----------



## Cordoba (30 Ago 2013)

No veo mucho movimiento en cuanto a volumen, si fuerte subida, pero no contundente.




Ya ha visto los 5,45, no esta nada mal, rectifico.


----------



## davoskmon (30 Ago 2013)

Todo el ibex cayendo y ahi esta nuestro campofrio con más de un 3 por ciento de subida. 

Gracias Depeche otra vez. Soy un total principiante y estoy aprendiendo mucho con las cosas que vas colgando, espero dentro de cinco años llegar a enteder la mitad de lo que sabes.

Ah y todos los que vinieron a hacer comentarios despreciativos, cuando desinteresadamente pusiste la información, que vengan a recoger su owned.


----------



## Thaiel (30 Ago 2013)

Yo también llevo Campofrío. Thanks Depeche!!


----------



## Grandfather (30 Ago 2013)

Yo también me fio de Campofrio (perdon, de Depeche)


----------



## topito (30 Ago 2013)

gracias Depeche yo sabía que triunfabas !!! pero yo acabo de entrar a 5.44 ya se que es tarde pero he querido subirme al carro!!!!! y Enhorabuena a todos !!!!. y que siga la fiesta.!!


----------



## juan35 (30 Ago 2013)

Deshollinador dijo:


> Me da a mi, que esas acciones son prestadas, el broker del sabadell se ha deshecho de ellas porque se teme una brusca subida.
> 
> A día 28 de Agosto, campofrio tenía prestadas 733.508, casi identico número que sabadell ha lanzado hoy.ienso:
> 
> ...



no lo pongo en duda pero Sabadell lleva vendiendo lotes de 20.000/30.000 acciones hace mucho

S2 y suerte a todos


----------



## mcd (30 Ago 2013)

sobre codere

Codere, ¿de verdad es una buena inversión? - Rankia



> Sean prudentes, no inviertan sus ahorros comprando acciones demasiado endeudas ........


----------



## bentox (30 Ago 2013)

Una pregunta, el plazo para que la empresa china haga una OPA a campofrio ha finalizado? o se lo han ampliado?


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

mcd dijo:


> sobre codere
> 
> Codere, ¿de verdad es una buena inversión? - Rankia



Me he registrado para publicar un mensaje en el foro,soy yo quien ha escrito con el nick DepecheXC, de momento están revisando el mensaje a la espera de que lo publiquen,espero que lo publiquen.
Es este el mensaje que puse,por si no lo publican:

Supongo que el enlace del que hablan es el que yo he abierto en burbuja.info,en el cual recomiendo comprar Codere. 
Quisiera decir antes de nada que en mi primer mensaje de recomendación sobre este valor avisé que era una compañía que llevaba un tiempo presentando noticias negativas, y sobretodo que es para perfiles muy arriesgados. 
Dicho esto simplemente quiero hacer saber que soy consciente de que teóricamente no se debe invertir en empresas que están en situación de riesgo de default, pero en este caso como bien explico en el transcurso de diferentes mensajes posteados en dicho enlace o foro, veo muchos factores que me hacen creer y considerar que es un valor adecuado para sacar un gran rendimiento.
De momento no quiero extenderme más sobre el tema, pero si que estoy dispuesto a responder cualquier duda.
Como suelo decir el tiempo da y quita razones, y en este caso es cuestión de poco tiempo el necesario para saber si ha valido la pena comprar acciones de Codere.
Les dejo el link sobre el foro al cual hacen referencia:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/450907-ya-localizado-mucho-potencial.html

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 16:10 ----------

Estoy bastante cabreado!
Mientras Rankia no publique mi mensaje no voy a volver a intervenir en el foro.

---------- Post added 30-ago-2013 at 16:23 ----------

Acabo de enviar este mensaje en rankia,suprimiendo el foro de burbuja.info:
Muy buenas,soy el forero que ha hecho la recomendación de compra sobre Codere, comentario al que hace referencia este blog"Codere¿de verdad es una buena inversion" 
Quisiera decir antes de nada que en mi primer mensaje de recomendación sobre este valor avisé que era una compañía que llevaba un tiempo presentando noticias negativas, y sobretodo que es para perfiles muy arriesgados. 
Dicho esto simplemente quiero hacer saber que soy consciente de que teóricamente no se debe invertir en empresas que están en situación de riesgo de default, pero en este caso como bien explico en el transcurso de diferentes mensajes posteados en dicho enlace o foro, veo muchos factores que me hacen creer y considerar que es un valor adecuado para sacar un gran rendimiento.
De momento no quiero extenderme más sobre el tema, pero si que estoy dispuesto a responder cualquier duda.
Como suelo decir el tiempo da y quita razones, y en este caso es cuestión de poco tiempo el necesario para saber si ha valido la pena comprar acciones de Codere.


Creo que con este mensaje no hay motivos para que no lo publiquen.


----------



## davoskmon (30 Ago 2013)

Igual todavía no lo han leido, los foros cn moderación de mensajes, a veces no son los más rápidos


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Me he registrado para publicar un mensaje en el foro,soy yo quien ha escrito con el nick DepecheXC, de momento están revisando el mensaje a la espera de que lo publiquen,espero que lo publiquen.
> Es este el mensaje que puse,por si no lo publican:
> 
> Supongo que el enlace del que hablan es el que yo he abierto en burbuja.info,en el cual recomiendo comprar Codere.
> ...



Ya te ayudo yo que tengo cuenta en Rankia.


----------



## BlueLaser (30 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Ya te ayudo yo que tengo cuenta en Rankia.



Santidad, ya sale su comentario. Es lo que tiene ir de Papa, que todos le hacen caso


----------



## HisHoliness (30 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Santidad, ya sale su comentario. Es lo que tiene ir de Papa, que todos le hacen caso



Siempre ha habido clases amigo!


----------



## Cordoba (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche di algo de campofrio hoy, parece que va a ser subida poco a poco, no subidon subidon. No ha petardo aunque ha marcado recorrido bueno, yo pensé sinceramente que hoy se ponía a 5,88 . En cualquier caso no ha habido noticias buenísimas que lo hicieran saltar . Hay que seguir esperando?


----------



## Depeche (30 Ago 2013)

A veces hacéis unas preguntas..
Tu que quieres que suba o no?
Pues dejala que se tome el tiempo que necesite


----------



## davoskmon (30 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Depeche di algo de campofrio hoy, parece que va a ser subida poco a poco, no subidon subidon. No ha petardo aunque ha marcado recorrido bueno, yo pensé sinceramente que hoy se ponía a 5,88 . En cualquier caso no ha habido noticias buenísimas que lo hicieran saltar . Hay que seguir esperando?



Las prisas no son buenas compañeras, yo el anterior movimiento me deje llevar por las prisas y aunque gane algo, perdi buena parte de la subida. Que quiero decir con esto que mantengas la cabeza fría y cuidado al vender, no te vayas a quedar a las puertas deL oasis, después de haber cruzado el desierto, perdonar por la frase chorra pero ilustra lo que quiero decir . Esta dando señales muy claras alcistas. No olvides el volumen de ayer. El timing es lo más difícil de todo, paciencia... si has confiado antes ahora es cuando se ve mejor...

Un saludo.


----------



## Cordoba (30 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> A veces hacéis unas preguntas..
> Tu que quieres que suba o no?
> Pues dejala que se tome el tiempo que necesite



Te he dado gracias porque creo que llevas razon, ahora también creo que lo de rankia con Codere te ha puesto de mala leche, tan solo quería que comentaras jugada de hoy....... Si no hay comentarios .......pues nada.
Mantengo! como no, posición .


----------



## Depeche (31 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Te he dado gracias porque creo que llevas razon, ahora también creo que lo de rankia con Codere te ha puesto de mala leche, tan solo quería que comentaras jugada de hoy....... Si no hay comentarios .......pues nada.
> Mantengo! como no, posición .



Lo siento Cordoba,es que no tengo jugada aún,simplemente mantener posición y esperar a ver que pasa.
Un saludo.


----------



## davoskmon (1 Sep 2013)

Si os fijáis han sido transacciones con poco volumen.


----------



## Cordoba (1 Sep 2013)

Consolidara mañana e ira para arriba? Abra sido un rebote sin consecuencias? Yo creoq ue la subida provocada por la gran noticia o la notica que provocara la gran subida no ha llegado aun.
En cualquier caso mañana veremos.


----------



## Alfaruquito (2 Sep 2013)

turista dijo:


> Yo también llevo campofrio, gracias Depeche



Yo con Amper tengo el mismo sentimiento, sin embargo estoy dentro de Ezentis y la verdad que de momento mis alegrias me esta dando. Quiero mantenerla en medio largo plazo porque confio en la estrategia del grupo y en el estado financiero.

Alguien podría darme su opinion a cerca del valor. Se agradecería


----------



## malcom1986 (2 Sep 2013)

Hola compis,
Después de tocar los 5,45€ ahora mismo bajón del 4,42% y estamos a 5,19€...


----------



## yogurtero (2 Sep 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Hola compis,
> Después de tocar los 5,45€ ahora mismo bajón del 4,42% y estamos a 5,19€...



Y ahora rebota a 5,35, con volumen bastante bajo...

Está "chispeante"...


----------



## toroloco (2 Sep 2013)

malcom1986 dijo:


> Hola compis,
> Después de tocar los 5,45€ ahora mismo bajón del 4,42% y estamos a 5,19€...



Que caiga la fruta madura!!


----------



## euriborfree (3 Sep 2013)

3300 acciones lleva en lo que va de dia, no se ve que se anime


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2013)

Está esperando noticias,le doy hasta el jueves como mucho para que salgan noticias,y no me voy a equivocar.


----------



## euriborfree (3 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Está esperando noticias,le doy hasta el jueves como mucho para que salgan noticias,y no me voy a equivocar.



y si no, ¿les pegas? 

Sigue con 3333 acciones, se mueve menos que un gato de escayola


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2013)

Repito,no me equivocaré.


----------



## bentox (3 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Está esperando noticias,le doy hasta el jueves como mucho para que salgan noticias,y no me voy a equivocar.



gracias depeche,....a ver si llega la noticia que hace volar a campofrio porque después del volumen de la semana pasada, esta claro que se esta gestando algo grande.


----------



## BlueLaser (3 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Repito,no me equivocaré.



Juer..., esto va mas lento que el caballo del malo


----------



## topito (3 Sep 2013)

*Depeche , tu si que vales*

Ole ole !! el jueves espero subidón!!


----------



## El Conde Pufo (3 Sep 2013)

Como pegue un buen subidon te vamos a pagar unas buenas cervezas, prometido!

La mariscada y las lumis las dejamos para cuando aciertes el euromillones jejej


----------



## bentox (3 Sep 2013)

depeche vuelvo a preguntarte por nuesta querida platita....sigue sube que te sube....lleva un par de meses escalando posiciones y hoy se anota otro 3 y pico...24,38$ marca ahora.

gracias


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> depeche vuelvo a preguntarte por nuesta querida platita....sigue sube que te sube....lleva un par de meses escalando posiciones y hoy se anota otro 3 y pico...24,38$ marca ahora.
> 
> gracias



El tema del conflicto de Siria tiene que afectarle positivamente y posiblemente seguirá subiendo.
Por cierto,acabo de poner a la venta unas monedas de onza de plata,está en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros.
Las pongo porque quiero comprar más Coderes, y de plata ya tengo mucha.


----------



## Chila (4 Sep 2013)

Gracias Depeche¡¡


----------



## euriborfree (4 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> El tema del conflicto de Siria tiene que afectarle positivamente y posiblemente seguirá subiendo.
> Por cierto,acabo de poner a la venta unas monedas de onza de plata,está en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros.
> Las pongo porque quiero comprar más Coderes, y de plata ya tengo mucha.



Me pregunto en que le puede beneficiar una eventual guerra en Siria.

Al fin y al cabo Campofrio se dedica a la venta de carne de cerdo, el cual no pueden catar los habitantes de esas regiones.

Yo creo que lo de Siria no le afectará


----------



## Cordoba (4 Sep 2013)

bentox dijo:


> depeche vuelvo a preguntarte por nuesta querida PLATITA....sigue sube que te sube....lleva un par de meses escalando posiciones y hoy se anota otro 3 y pico...24,38$ marca ahora.
> 
> gracias



Se esta hablnado de plata no de campofrio.


hoy en mi broker antes de la apertura me ha marcado campofrio a 5,52, no se si sera una señal o que?


----------



## Depeche (4 Sep 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> Me pregunto en que le puede beneficiar una eventual guerra en Siria.
> 
> Al fin y al cabo Campofrio se dedica a la venta de carne de cerdo, el cual no pueden catar los habitantes de esas regiones.
> 
> Yo creo que lo de Siria no le afectará



Estamos hablando de la plata.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (4 Sep 2013)

¿Estamos en la calma antes de la tempestad?


----------



## Depeche (4 Sep 2013)

Esperemos que si.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 21:47 ----------

Starboard: Possible Buyers Value Smithfield Above Shuanghui Proposal; To Vote Against Deal - WSJ.com


China's Bright Food Considers Tnuva of Israel - WSJ.com

Greg Gilligan: America needs the Smithfield Deal - WSJ.com

En la primera noticia entiendo que es posible que se ofrezca un precio superior a 34 dólares por acción por smithfields Food, esto será muy positivo para Campofrio. A ver si se pronuncian sobre nuestra compañía.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 21:56 ----------

Shuanghui Gets Funds for Smithfield Deal - Yahoo! Finance

Aquí dicen que la empresa está valorada en unos 55 dólares por acción, o sea que aún subirá más.


----------



## itaka (4 Sep 2013)

a mi lo que me extraña es con el volumen del día 29 no haya subido más, no se, hubiera sido lógico que entraran más ordenes de compra por pequeños inversionistas que les llama la atención. pregunto desde la ignorancia supina


----------



## bentox (5 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Esperemos que si.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-sep-2013 at 21:47 ----------
> 
> ...



En el link de la noticia además de lo que comentas de la valoración superior al precio ofrecido por la empresa china, indican que la fecha limite para aceptar la oferta es el *29 de noviembre.*


----------



## Depeche (5 Sep 2013)

Buenísimo el cierre de Campofrio, también ha pasado el peligro, ahora ya toca disfrutar de grandes subidas.
La semana que viene nos vamos a divertir mucho viendo subir a Campofrio y Codere,me alegro por los que habéis confiado en mi.
Mañana será el inicio.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (5 Sep 2013)

+2.81%

Ha dejado una bonita silueta


----------



## Thader (5 Sep 2013)

Enhorabuena. A ver si Solaria sigue el mismo camino.


----------



## Depeche (5 Sep 2013)

Thader dijo:


> Enhorabuena. A ver si Solaria sigue el mismo camino.



Lo seguirá,pero prefiero que espere un poco,que si suben las 3 a la vez no puedo ir cambiando,primero Campofrio y Codere, y después que suba Solaria,jeje.


----------



## Kamui (5 Sep 2013)

Tenía que haberle hecho caso con Campofrío. Bueno, a ver si tiene razón también con Solaria, que me permita obsequiarle un buen malta de reserva si hay ganancias.


----------



## Depeche (5 Sep 2013)

Smithfield Foods, Inc. : U.S. unlikely to block Chinese purchase of Smithfield | 4-Traders
Buenas noticias sobre el socio americano de CAMPOFRIO, posiblemente va a recibir una oferta superior a los 34 dólares


----------



## BlueLaser (6 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Smithfield Foods, Inc. : U.S. unlikely to block Chinese purchase of Smithfield | 4-Traders
> Buenas noticias sobre el socio americano de CAMPOFRIO, posiblemente va a recibir una oferta superior a los 34 dólares



Como salga bien me reservo un Teppanyaki en el Yashima y un Lagavulin para finalizar la noche.


----------



## Thaiel (9 Sep 2013)

Invertir en la bolsa de madrid ( espaola ) y en fondos de inversion con Ahorro Corporacion

Veremos qué ocurre....pero vistos los volúmenes de hace unas semanas, alguien está tomando posiciones sin que se mueva excesivamente la cotización esperando la toma accionarial china.


----------



## ooyamaneko (9 Sep 2013)

Hola compañeros, hace tiempo que sigo el foro y hago mis experimentos y gracias a todos vosotros he aprendido mucho, tanto bueno como malo.

Creéis que entrar en campofrio ahora sigue siendo buena opción?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (9 Sep 2013)

ooyamaneko dijo:


> Hola compañeros, hace tiempo que sigo el foro y hago mis experimentos y gracias a todos vosotros he aprendido mucho, tanto bueno como malo.
> 
> Creéis que entrar en campofrio ahora sigue siendo buena opción?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.



Creo que se ha comentado en el hilo como objetivo 6,5 - 7 € 
Suerte en la decisión.


----------



## ooyamaneko (9 Sep 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Creo que se ha comentado en el hilo como objetivo 6,5 - 7 €
> Suerte en la decisión.



Sí lo he visto, pero quiero esperar a ver si hace una pequeña corrección y entrar un poco más bajo, ahora mismo está a 5,54€.

Si hay una pequeña bajada creo que intentaré entrar con unas pocas; he seguido a Depeche en algunos post y la verdad que me quito el sombrero.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2013)

Campofrio está muy fuerte,en cuanto pase el 5,60 euros mañana subirá mucho,le queda mucho recorrido al alza.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 14:55 ----------

No entiendo la gente que no entra cuando tiene que entrar y finalmente entra cuando ya ha tenido el tirón al alza,hay que entrar cuando es el momento, y el momento fue cuando avisé por debajo de 4,50 euros y ahora.


----------



## HisHoliness (9 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Campofrio está muy fuerte,en cuanto pase el 5,60 euros mañana subirá mucho,le queda mucho recorrido al alza.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-sep-2013 at 14:55 ----------
> 
> No entiendo la gente que no entra cuando tiene que entrar y finalmente entra cuando ya ha tenido el tirón al alza,hay que entrar cuando es el momento, y el momento fue cuando avisé por debajo de 4,50 euros y ahora.



Me da la sensación que en el proximo que avises los foreros se van a tirar de cabeza...


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Me da la sensación que en el proximo que avises los foreros se van a tirar de cabeza...



Pues ya tengo 3 valores en radar,muy interesantes,para cuando exprimamos Codere,Campofrio y Solaria.


----------



## BlueLaser (9 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues ya tengo 3 valores en radar,muy interesantes,para cuando exprimamos Codere,Campofrio y Solaria.



Pillo sitio.

Cada vez veo más claro que deberías hacerte "pofesionás" porque tienes todo el derecho a anotarte comisiones al respecto. Aunque por ahora no hayamos recogido plusvis de ninguno de estos 3 valores


----------



## yogurtero (9 Sep 2013)

BaNGo dijo:


> Desde el 7 de marzo en que se abrió este hilo (4,74 €) ya ha subido un 17%.



Lo escrito se lee.

Mensaje 62 de este hilo. Es cuando nombra por primera vez Campofrío. Primeros de abril.

A 4,80 €.

Ahora, a 5,55 €.

El que le hizo caso y metió una cantidad moderada, pongamos 3000 euros, ahora le sacaría casi 500.

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Duendek86 (9 Sep 2013)

He vendido Teslas con un 11% de beneficio al perder soportes en 162€ y he aprovechado para meter un pellizco mas en campofrio, a ver si sigue en la misma linea


----------



## juan35 (9 Sep 2013)

BROKER: Morgan Stanley
Vol. compra: 14.932
Precio: 5,54

Morgan Stanley sigue comprando y a buen precio.

Saludos.


----------



## Cordoba (9 Sep 2013)

Corregidme si me equivoco la decisión final de la opa todavía no esta cerrada, es decir que todavía falta la noticia gorda que haga que vuele el valor? No es así? Todo lo que ha salido hasta ahora no ha sido nada definitivo para la operacion, tiene pinta de buscar los 5,88 que alcanzo con el anuncio de la compra China, para seguir su subida, hasta ahora depeche lo ha clavado, muchas gracias.
Por cierto los otros valores que has detectado imagino que serán para medio plazo, porque ahora tenemos muchos sitios donde invertir y poca liquidez, lo malo es que se disparen sin haberlos al menos anunciado..... Para los que quieren darte un owned.


----------



## RuiKi84 (9 Sep 2013)

Yo estoy dentro desde 5,14, llevo casi 3 meses esperando el movimiento alcista de estos últimos días, mañana con un poco de suerte si corrige un poquito volveré a cargar algunas campofrío más, 
Tengo algo de liquidez, Depeche ¿En cual de las tres incrementarías tu posición ahora?


----------



## kitos84 (9 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro desde 5,14, llevo casi 3 meses esperando el movimiento alcista de estos últimos días, mañana con un poco de suerte si corrige un poquito volveré a cargar algunas campofrío más,
> Tengo algo de liquidez, Depeche ¿En cual de las tres incrementarías tu posición ahora?



Hola...me uno a la pregunta. Yo entre en su día a 4'64, vendiendo el día que se congelo la cotización a 5'49...Volví a entrar a 5'15 y tengo algo de liquidez...

Gracias Depeche... sigue así



Y me uno a la petición de Córdoba...


----------



## ooyamaneko (9 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No entiendo la gente que no entra cuando tiene que entrar y finalmente entra cuando ya ha tenido el tirón al alza,hay que entrar cuando es el momento, y el momento fue cuando avisé por debajo de 4,50 euros y ahora.
> 
> ( ...... )
> 
> Pues ya tengo 3 valores en radar,muy interesantes,para cuando exprimamos Codere,Campofrio y Solaria.



En aquel momento no tenía liquidez y te aseguro que hubiera entrado.

Al final he puesto una orden pero no me ha entrado, mañana probaré de nuevo. A parte de que me fio de lo que dices, también creo que le queda recorrido.

Esperaré con ansias esos nuevos 3 valores 

PD: Lo de Codere yo no lo veo tan claro por eso, ahí sí que me tienes mirando desde la barrera.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues ya tengo 3 valores en radar,muy interesantes,para cuando exprimamos Codere,Campofrio y Solaria.



Pues yo voy pillando sitio. 
Yo fuí de los que entró tarde en Campofrío y aún así llevo un 7,47%. Con mis Solarias un 10% aprox en la primera entrada y un 3% en una segunda entrada que hice hace bien poquito. 
Vamos a ver que pasa con los Coderes pero yo ya me rindo ante el maestro y por supuesto lo de las cañas, comida, y demás sigue en pie :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues yo voy pillando sitio.
> Yo fuí de los que entró tarde en Campofrío y aún así llevo un 7,47%. Con mis Solarias un 10% aprox en la primera entrada y un 3% en una segunda entrada que hice hace bien poquito.
> Vamos a ver que pasa con los Coderes pero yo ya me rindo ante el maestro y por supuesto lo de las cañas, comida, y demás sigue en pie :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Salvo Codere, todo está en berde en jamones y en solecitos. A ver si esta es la semana de la gran alcista antes de la gran bajista  A recoger plusvis y entrar en los siguientes 3 valores...


----------



## HisHoliness (10 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Salvo Codere, todo está en berde en jamones y en solecitos. A ver si esta es la semana de la gran alcista antes de la gran bajista  A recoger plusvis y entrar en los siguientes 3 valores...



BlueLaser eso de berde que jerga técnica es? 8:


----------



## Cordoba (10 Sep 2013)

Que ha pasado? Parecía que quería volar, y se ha estancado. Aunque si parece que hay un volumen interesante.


----------



## itaka (10 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Que ha pasado? Parecía que quería volar, y se ha estancado. Aunque si parece que hay un volumen interesante.



bueno no va a subir todos los días un 2%, pero si da rabia que justamente el día que el ibex esta disparado, sea el unico que baja


----------



## Depeche (10 Sep 2013)

Campofrio hoy baja por esto:
Ha tocado con la linea alta de la directriz alcista, tiene que descansar un poco antes de seguir con el impulso.


----------



## BlueLaser (10 Sep 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> BlueLaser eso de berde que jerga técnica es? 8:



No me digas que no conoces los "vrotes berdes"


----------



## Cordoba (10 Sep 2013)

De haberlo sabido, hubiera dado juego para vender y comprar een el mismo dia, una lastima de Casi 0,20 cese timos por accion, ........una pasta


----------



## topito (10 Sep 2013)

si Córdoba , quéjate ahora jajaja y lo que ya llevas ganado queee ?
yo me fio totalmente de Depeche y si la directriz está alcista que más queremos .Ya nos avisará , cuando tengamos que vender .Deja el ultimo euro pa otro!!!


----------



## Cordoba (10 Sep 2013)

topito dijo:


> si Córdoba , quéjate ahora jajaja y lo que ya llevas ganado queee ?
> yo me fio totalmente de Depeche y si la directriz está alcista que más queremos .Ya nos avisará , cuando tengamos que vender .Deja el ultimo euro pa otro!!!



También es verdad, aunque no me quejo. Solo me acojono con Codere, pero de las otras dos no.
Saludos


----------



## malayoscuro (10 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Campofrio hoy baja por esto:
> Ha tocado con la linea alta de la directriz alcista, tiene que descansar un poco antes de seguir con el impulso.



Pero la línea de la directriz alcista, ¿la tenías pintada de antes, o la has pintado ahora?

Gracias


----------



## Depeche (10 Sep 2013)

Estaba de antes


----------



## juan35 (10 Sep 2013)

yo sigo pensando en subidas.

BROKER: Morgan Stanley
Vol. compra: 13.350
Precio: 5,514

S2


----------



## RuiKi84 (10 Sep 2013)

Todo bajo control, como dice el maestro, toda subida necesita correcciones, ahora es cuando hay que aprovechar para volver a cargar


----------



## toroloco (11 Sep 2013)

smithfield ha venido de los 33.50 y el lunes supero el precio ofrecido por los ojos rasgados de 34$ abriendo con un bonito gap....cualquier dia vamos a despertarnos con una alegría...







---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 14:42 ----------

y por qué?

Reuters
7:49 p.m. CDT, September 6, 2013

(Reuters) - The U.S. Committee on Foreign Investment has cleared the way for Shuanghui International Holdings Ltd's proposed $4.7 billion acquisition of Smithfield Foods Inc, the companies said on Friday.

The deal, which would be the biggest purchase of a U.S. company by a Chinese firm, still needs shareholder approval at a special meeting scheduled for September 24.

Shuanghui and Smithfield expect the transaction, valued at $7.1 billion including debt, to close shortly after that meeting.

Experts in Washington and on Wall Street had expected the deal to get the nod from the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS), an inter-agency executive branch panel that examines foreign investment for potential threats to national security.

*They also do not expect a move by a major investor to block the deal*

En una próxima reunión la dirección va a aconsejar al accionariado vender .

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 14:48 ----------

September 6, 2013
Shuanghui International and Smithfield Foods Receive CFIUS Clearance
Smithfield Shareholder Vote Scheduled for September 24, 2013

HONG KONG and SMITHFIELD, Va., September 6, 2013 - Shuanghui International Holdings Limited ("Shuanghui International") and Smithfield Foods, Inc. ("Smithfield") (NYSE: SFD) announced today that the companies have received clearance on their proposed transaction from the Committee on Foreign Investment in the United States (CFIUS). Smithfield and Shuanghui International also announced that the parties have received governmental merger clearance in Ukraine.

*The transaction remains subject to Smithfield shareholder approval and other customary closing conditions. Smithfield's shareholders are scheduled to vote on the transaction at a special shareholders meeting on Tuesday, September 24, 2013. Shuanghui International and Smithfield expect the transaction to close shortly thereafter.*

"This transaction will create a leading global animal protein enterprise," said Zhijun Yang, Chief Executive Officer of Shuanghui International. "Shuanghui International and Smithfield have a long and consistent track record of providing customers around the world with high-quality food, and we look forward to moving ahead together as one company."

Smithfield Chief Executive Officer and President C. Larry Pope added, "We are pleased that this transaction has been cleared by CFIUS, and we thank the Committee for its careful attention to this review."

As previously announced on May 29, 2013, Shuanghui International and Smithfield have entered into a definitive merger agreement. Under the terms of the agreement, Smithfield shareholders will receive $34.00 per share in cash for each share of Smithfield common stock that they own. Upon consummation of the transaction, Smithfield will continue to operate under its existing brand names as a wholly owned subsidiary of Shuanghui International.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2013 at 14:53 ----------


----------



## Neu___ (11 Sep 2013)

que bajoncillo más feo al final hoy


----------



## Cordoba (11 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Todo bajo control, como dice el maestro, toda subida necesita correcciones, ahora es cuando hay que aprovechar para volver a cargar



No se si esto es una corrección o no, imagino que es normal pero es que fijaos lo que ha pasado een los dos últimos días, yo por si acaso he cargado otro poco, manda ..... Cagao con Codere y metiendo mas en campofrio..... Que será lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## Depeche (11 Sep 2013)

Es normal el bajón tiene que bajar hasta 5,25 euros antes de seguir subiendo hasta pasar los 6 euros.


----------



## Cordoba (11 Sep 2013)

Pues vaya compra que he helecho hoy, avisa antes jodio, y yo que estaba tan contento.


----------



## Depeche (11 Sep 2013)

Avisa tú que quieres comprar más,jaja.


----------



## Cordoba (11 Sep 2013)

Bueno depeche danos fechas para el triunfo con campofrio, y así quitarnos a Codere de la cabeza, mojate .......por lo menos nos da vidilla, yo pensa cuando llegamos a 5,6 que ya petaba, pero parece que se hacer de rogar.
Saludos


----------



## itaka (11 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Bueno depeche danos fechas para el triunfo con campofrio, y así quitarnos a Codere de la cabeza, mojate .......por lo menos nos da vidilla, yo pensa cuando llegamos a 5,6 que ya petaba, pero parece que se hacer de rogar.
> Saludos



como eres, tampoco se puede acertar en todo al 100%, hay que dar margen.


----------



## Cordoba (11 Sep 2013)

itaka dijo:


> como eres, tampoco se puede acertar en todo al 100%, hay que dar margen.



???????.????.??
Si yo no digo que no acierte solo que nos marque el horizonte mas inmediato de campofrio .............,,,siempre que le apetezca, como ha hecho otras veces, así nos despejaríamos de la tensión de Codere, ( modo buen rollito on)


----------



## BlueLaser (11 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Es normal el bajón tiene que bajar hasta 5,25 euros antes de seguir subiendo hasta pasar los 6 euros.



Podias explicar que razonamiento lleva a "para subir a 6 primero tiene que bajar a 5,25"? Porque casi pareceria te refieres a que es como el valor se debe comportar, como si estuviese vivo y esa fuese su reaccion, cuando lo que pasa es que se compran o se venden acciones del mismo, y que eso implique una bajada a 5,25 como condicion previa para subir a 6 pues no lo entiendo, no le veo la logica al tema. Gracias!


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Podias explicar que razonamiento lleva a "para subir a 6 primero tiene que bajar a 5,25"? Porque casi pareceria te refieres a que es como el valor se debe comportar, como si estuviese vivo y esa fuese su reaccion, cuando lo que pasa es que se compran o se venden acciones del mismo, y que eso implique una bajada a 5,25 como condicion previa para subir a 6 pues no lo entiendo, no le veo la logica al tema. Gracias!



Están complicado de explicar, tiene que ver con sub ondas de Elliot. 
Eso no se aprende con una breve explicación. 
Sinceramente creo que bajará a tocar 5,25 euros antes de seguir subiendo, pero la tendencia alcista sigue intacta. Es mejor que suba así, le da seguridad a la subida, creo que tendrá una tendencia alcista larga, para que me entiendas, algo parecido a lo que está haciendo Jazztel.


----------



## BlueLaser (12 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Están complicado de explicar, tiene que ver con sub ondas de Elliot.
> Eso no se aprende con una breve explicación.
> Sinceramente creo que bajará a tocar 5,25 euros antes de seguir subiendo, pero la tendencia alcista sigue intacta. Es mejor que suba así, le da seguridad a la subida, creo que tendrá una tendencia alcista larga, para que me entiendas, algo parecido a lo que está haciendo Jazztel.



Conozco al tal Elliot, de hecho hace años cuando empecé a interesarme en las bolsas, tuve claro que, de usar "algo", ese debía ser el método. Cuando he vuelto a interesarme en las bolsas he visto cosas nuevas, velas japonesas, velas negras, Sandro Rey y otras historias, pero si sigues a Elliot (aparte del AF), entonces te sigo más convencido aún. Refrescaré mi información en ese ámbito. Gracias!


----------



## Cordoba (12 Sep 2013)

Que esta pasando?, por que estos cambios de ritmo, hay muchísimo volumen un dia y poquísimo otro. Cuando despuntara, ayer volví a entrar, pero se ha paralizado.


----------



## BlueLaser (12 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Que esta pasando?, por que estos cambios de ritmo, hay muchísimo volumen un dia y poquísimo otro. Cuando despuntara, ayer volví a entrar, pero se ha paralizado.



Según Depeche, un tal Elliot dijo que antes de subir debe bajar para coger impulso. Por si fuera poco las relaciones entre subidas y bajadas siguen a Fibonacci, por lo que de una forma u otra la bolsa tiene relación con la compañia Dharma ::


----------



## euriborfree (12 Sep 2013)

tengo la sensacion de que el el volumen que estamos viendo tiene relacion con este hilo

Por ejemplo, el volumen de hoy es de solo 19000 acciones, que a un precio de 5.4 euros son poco mas de 100000 euros, logicamente no todo son compras de este foro, pero ¿cuantas de esas 19000 acciones son de compradores de este foro?


----------



## burbuilazale (13 Sep 2013)

Alguien se ha pasado por la charcutería y se ha puesto las botas comprando justo antes de cerrarse las puertas.


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Sep 2013)

euriborfree dijo:


> tengo la sensacion de que el el volumen que estamos viendo tiene relacion con este hilo
> 
> Por ejemplo, el volumen de hoy es de solo 19000 acciones, que a un precio de 5.4 euros son poco mas de 100000 euros, logicamente no todo son compras de este foro, pero ¿cuantas de esas 19000 acciones son de compradores de este foro?



El "efecto Depeche" lo llaman. )


----------



## toroloco (15 Sep 2013)

*Glass Lewis Recommends Smithfield Shareholders Vote for Shuanghui Deal *


By Nathalie Tadena 


Proxy advisory firm Glass Lewis & Co. has recommended Smithfield Foods Inc. (SFD) shareholders vote in favor of the pork processor's proposed $4.7 billion acquisition by Shuanghui International Holdings Ltd. at a meeting scheduled for Sept. 24.

Glass Lewis joins fellow proxy advisory firm Institutional Shareholder Services in supporting the deal with Shuanghui, which agreed in May to buy Smithfield for $34 a share.

Smithfield President and Chief Executive C. Larry Pope said the company is pleased both Glass Lewis and ISS have endorsed the deal and recognize the "significant value" the proposed merger will deliver to shareholders.

Glass Lewis, in its report on Thursday, said it believes Smithfield's planned combination with Shuanghui is "favorable." Meanwhile ISS, in its report on Wednesday, said the $34 per-share value provides shareholders with a "considerable and certain premium to the company's standalone trading price" and also noted the certainty of the deal's closure has "improved considerably" over the past several months as Shuanghui secured its committed financing and the acquisition has received the necessary regulatory approvals.

Last week, the Committee on Foreign Investment in the U.S. approved the purchase of Smithfield by Shuanghui, the last major obstacle in what is expected to be the biggest purchase of a U.S. company ever by a Chinese firm.

However, Smithfield investor Starboard Value also last week said it plans to vote against the deal with Shuanghui as it continues to seek alternative bidders for Smithfield's assets. The hedge fund holds a 5.7% stake in Smithfield.

Smithfield's pork exports have fallen because of a weakening yen that has damped demand from Japan, as well as tighter rules in China and Russia designed to block imports of pork raised using ractopamine. The medicated feed additive, used to produce lean muscle in hogs instead of fat, is permitted and widely used in the U.S. but is banned in much of the rest of the world.

Earlier this month, Smithfield reported its fiscal first-quarter earnings tumbled 36% on declining pork exports, while hog production raising costs increased.

Smithfield shares were off by seven cents to $34.16 in recent trading. The stock is up 69% over hte past 12 months.

Write to Nathalie Tadena at nathalie.tadena@wsj.com

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 08:56 ----------

*ISS Recommends Smithfield Shareholders Give Nod to Shuanghui Deal*


A major proxy advisory firm has recommended shareholders of Smithfield Foods Inc. (SFD) vote in favor of the company's pending $4.7 billion acquisition by Shuanghui International Holdings Ltd. at an upcoming meeting scheduled for Sept 24.

The recommendation from Institutional Shareholder Services comes after Smithfield investor Starboard Value said last week that it plans to vote against the deal with Shuanghui--which agreed in May to buy Smithfield for $34 a share--as it continues to seek alternative bidders for Smithfield's assets. The hedge fund holds a 5.7% stake in Smithfield.

On Thursday, ISS said the $34 per-share value provides shareholders with a "considerable and certain premium to the company's standalone trading price." The advisory firm also noted the certainty of the deal's closure has "improved considerably" over the past several months as Shuanghui secured its committed financing and the acquisition has received the necessary regulatory approvals.

Last week, the Committee on Foreign Investment in the U.S. approved the purchase of Smithfield by Shuanghui, the last major obstacle in what is expected to be the biggest purchase of a U.S. company ever by a Chinese firm.

In a statement, Smithfield Chief Executive C. Larry Pope said he is "pleased" that the pending deal has been endorsed by ISS. Meanwhile, a representative of Starboard didn't immediately respond to a request for comment.

Smithfield's pork exports have fallen because of a weakening yen that has dampened demand from Japan, as well as tighter rules in China and Russia designed to block imports of pork raised using ractopamine. The medicated feed additive, used to produce lean muscle in hogs instead of fat, is permitted and widely used in the U.S. but is banned in much of the rest of the world.

Earlier this month, Smithfield reported its fiscal first-quarter earnings tumbled 36% as the pork processor was again hit by declining pork exports, while hog production raising costs increased.

Shares closed Wednesday at $34.17 and were inactive premarket. The stock has risen 4.3% in the past three months.

Write to Saabira Chaudhuri at saabira.chaudhuri@wsj.com

---------- Post added 15-sep-2013 at 08:59 ----------

Fitag-UGT ha trasladado a la dirección de Campofrío la inquietud del sindicato y de los trabajadores de la cárnica española sobre cómo afectará al empleo y a las condiciones que se aplican actualmente en los centros de trabajo, la compra por parte del grupo chino Shuanghui International Holdings de la estadounidense Smithfield Foods (NYSE: SFD - noticias) , principal accionista de Campofrío con una participación del 36,99%.

El sindicato, según ha informado en un comunicado, mantuvo el pasado viernes una reunión con la dirección de la compañía cárnica en la que se abordó la situación de la empresa tras el anuncio de la compra por parte del grupo chino de la cárnica estadounidense.

La dirección de la compañía respondió a las inquietudes del sindicato asegurando que "independientemente del resultado de la oferta de compra entre Smithfield y Shuanghui, la compañía sigue centrada en fortalecer su liderazgo y mejorar sus resultados" y aseguró que "sea cual sea el resultado de la situación actual, Campofrío continuará evolucionando con éxito".

La reunión transcurrió en "un ambiente de cordialidad" y en ella, la dirección de la cárnica española explicó a la delegación de Fitag-UGT, que estaba encabezada por el secretario general Antonio Deusa, los diferentes trámites que deben producirse, tanto ante las autoridades americanas como ante los accionistas de Smithfield Foods, de cara a continuar el desarrollo de la oferta de compra.

Además, analizaron las diferentes opciones que existen respecto a la participación de Smithfield Foods en Campofrío, una vez se confirme la oferta de compra, aunque apuntaron que "probablemente, hasta finales de año no se conocerá la situación final".

El grupo chino Shuanghui International Holdings, tras la compra de la estadounidense Smithfield Foods, comunicó a la cárnica española que aún no ha tomado ninguna decisión sobre la firma española, pero que "conoce sus obligaciones" con respecto a Campofrío sobre el régimen de las ofertas públicas de adquisición de valores, y que tan pronto como se complete la operación con la estadounidense Smithfield Foods comunicaría su decisión.

La dirección de Campofrío, por último, asumió en esta reunión el compromiso de mantener los canales de comunicación abiertos con Fitag-UGT para tratar cualquier asunto que se derive de estos asuntos.


----------



## Guanotopía (16 Sep 2013)

Llevábamos una temporadita que estaba muy parado el asunto, pero se ve que hoy está haciendo lo que debe.

5,50 a las 12:15


----------



## itaka (16 Sep 2013)

Depche como ves campofrio, va subiendo poco a poco, igual es más interesante retirar algo de este valor y meter en solaria y codere no ?


----------



## rory (16 Sep 2013)

Pero si ahora está cogiendo ritmo!


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

itaka dijo:


> Depche como ves campofrio, va subiendo poco a poco, igual es más interesante retirar algo de este valor y meter en solaria y codere no ?



Depende de las plusvalías que lleves,va a seguir subiendo,pero si quieres vender hazlo ahora mismo para comprar Codere ahora mismo,va a reventar con fuerza,el 1,30 se lo va a comer como si fuera mantequilla,pero si no puedes comprar Codere hoy, no vendas y mantén las Campofrio,que aún les queda cuerda,y además es una subida muy fiable,marcando todas la pautas.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (17 Sep 2013)

Campofrío se ha disparado, ahora mismo un 4,04%.


----------



## Metal12 (17 Sep 2013)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Campofrío se ha disparado, ahora mismo un 4,04%.




Ahora mismo 5,66€


----------



## duroncete (17 Sep 2013)

bueno, bueno... empieza la fiesta?? a punto he estado de vender hoy a primera hora algun titulo de campofrio, para pasarme a codere, pero visto lo visto... jaja no se que hacer...
a ver si pega un buen petardazo, vaya crack Depeche, vaya crack esta usted hecho.

1000 euros de plusvalias en este momento, como os va a vosotros?


----------



## BlueLaser (17 Sep 2013)

duroncete dijo:


> bueno, bueno... empieza la fiesta?? a punto he estado de vender hoy a primera hora algun titulo de campofrio, para pasarme a codere, pero visto lo visto... jaja no se que hacer...
> a ver si pega un buen petardazo, vaya crack Depeche, vaya crack esta usted hecho.
> 
> 1000 euros de plusvalias en este momento, como os va a vosotros?



Yo algo menos pero alucinando con la subida...

Depeche..., my friend..., donde ponemos el primer nivel de venta y/o el SP?


----------



## Metal12 (17 Sep 2013)

metal12 dijo:


> ahora mismo 5,66€:d




a 5,69€ 8:


----------



## duroncete (17 Sep 2013)

hay alguna noticia detras de campofrio, por la cual tenga sentido esta subida?


----------



## Wifli (17 Sep 2013)

Una preguntilla...¿con qué broker operáis? Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (17 Sep 2013)

Wifli dijo:


> Una preguntilla...¿con qué broker operáis? Thanks!



ING para largo plazo.
CLICKTRADE para medio/corto.


----------



## duroncete (17 Sep 2013)

quiza este noticia este relacionada con la subida que esta pegando campofrio hoy?

Shuanghui's Smithfield Foods offer gets more support in US investor circles


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

Definitivamente hoy es San Depeche. Primero salta Codere y ahora Campofrío (5,7€)
Sólo falta que las Solarias se desmustien un poco hoy y día completito


----------



## duroncete (17 Sep 2013)

5,75 € Campofrio ahora mismo


----------



## Metal12 (17 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Definitivamente hoy es San Depeche. Primero salta Codere y ahora Campofrío (5,7€)
> Sólo falta que las Solarias se desmustien un poco hoy y día completito



Sorry 5,75€ :baba:


----------



## kitos84 (17 Sep 2013)

5,77 y creo que voy a vender...llevo un 15%, que vais a hacer?


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> 5,77 y creo que voy a vender...llevo un 15%, que vais a hacer?



Yo ahora no vendo ni de coña. 
El precio objetivo que dió depeche era de entre 6,5€ y 7€.


----------



## davoskmon (17 Sep 2013)

Creo que smithfield ya ha sido comprado por shuanghui , en reforma.com pone que hoy se ha realizado la compra.
Buscar más info que no se si darle mucha fiabilidad porque sólo lo veo alli
Ni caso pone que se vota el 24 de septiembre.


----------



## Jorkomboi (17 Sep 2013)

kitos84 dijo:


> 5,77 y creo que voy a vender...llevo un 15%, que vais a hacer?



Creo que vender ahora es un gran error.

Si confiaste en Depeche para comprar, yo seguiría confiando en que su precio objetivo se va a cumplir.


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

hay q joderse!! me llegan los ticks antes por burbuja que por selfbank XDXDXD


----------



## davoskmon (17 Sep 2013)

Esta en 5.75, lo q me dice ING se supone que instantáneo ahora, no se que hacer, para mi que hay noticia... Pero no se...


----------



## davoskmon (17 Sep 2013)

El beneficio de Smithfield Foods se vio reducido en un 36% durante su último trimestre fiscal
Smithfield Foods, la principal empresa productora de carne de cerdo en EE.UU. ha visto reducidos sus ingresos netos en un 36% hasta los 39,5 millones de dólares. Pese a esta reducción en los beneficios, la facturación del grupo empresarial creció en un 9,7% hasta los 3.400 millones dólares y el 10% correspondió a las exportaciones. 

De acuerdo con Larry Pope, consejero delegado de la firma, el negocio fundamental de la empresa está en la venta de carne envasada a las grandes cadenas de distribución de EE.UU., actividad en la que tuvieron un margen de beneficio estable. Sin embargo, la caída de las exportaciones hacia algunos de los principales países compradores de carne de cerdo, como es el caso de Japón, China y Rusia ha conllevado a la situación de reducción de los ingresos. A esto último se ha sumado el incremento de la producción de ganado porcina en Europa del Este y en México. 

*Por otro lado, Shuanghui Internacional Holdings y Smithfield Foods han obtenido el visto bueno de las autoridades de EE.UU., en concreto del Comité de Inversiones Extranjeras en los Estados Unidos, para el proceso por el que la primera se hará con la totalidad del capital de la segunda. 

Falta ahora el visto bueno de los accionistas de Smithfield y otros términos y será, el próximo 24 de septiembre tendrán que votar los accionistas para decidir sobre el futuro de la empresa. *

Según Yang Zhijun, consejero delegado de Shuanghui, la venta "creará una empresa líder a nivel mundial de proteína animal". 

Tras aprobarse la compra, Smithfield seguirá operando con sus mismas marcas aunque será una subsidiaria de Shuanghui.


Eurocarne Digital - Noticias - beneficio smithfield foods vio reducido 36 durante ultimo trimestre fiscal


----------



## davoskmon (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche: ¿Crees que es buen momento de vender(para comprar más luego a precio más bajo)? ¿Esperas que volvamos a tocar los 5.25?


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Desde que recomendé Campofrio a 4,60 euros ya ha subido en 23%
Y lo que queda.


----------



## davoskmon (17 Sep 2013)

Entonces no vendemos para recomprar luego... 
yo prefiero esperar pero si va a tocar los 5.25 quizás sería interesante.

Gracias


----------



## lio555 (17 Sep 2013)

ami tambien me interesa vendi hace 2 dias a 5.35 por que te leii que buscararia los 5,25 y decidi vender para para entrar con todo de nuevo a codere y me he perdido la subida y querria volver a entrar de nuevo pero no se si esperarme para una posible correccion o deberia volver a entrar ya  iluminame porfavor


----------



## Cordoba (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche analiza lo que ha pasado hoy, y sobre todo lo que va apagar esta semana, mira tu bola de cristal.


----------



## davoskmon (17 Sep 2013)

El 24 de septiembre es la fecha donde los accionistas de smithfood votan si aceptan la oferta de shuanghui. Creo que es una fecha remarcable, ¿no opináis lo mismo?


----------



## enda (17 Sep 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> El 24 de septiembre es la fecha donde los accionistas de smithfood votan si aceptan la oferta de shuanghui. Creo que es una fecha remarcable, ¿no opináis lo mismo?



Uno de los motivos por los que no he vendido hoy, creo que tiene recorrido todavía.


----------



## juan35 (18 Sep 2013)

No os olvideis de Campofrio eh??????

Que tambien nos da alegrias.

S2


----------



## Cordoba (18 Sep 2013)

El 24 se moverá un montón? Es el dia D


----------



## davoskmon (19 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que la bolsa suele adelantarse, así que puede haber movimiento cualquiera de estos días. O quizás ha sido ya la subida que tuvimos el otro día, aunque no se si es lo suficiente explosiva como para reflejar esto.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Algo pasa igual es momento de entrar, esta corrigiendo o hay problemas? Se hay corrección doy orden.


Pues lo dicho cargue a 5,64 . Creo que lo he cogido bien, vamos a ver que ocurre la semana que viene, voy aquí a tope.


----------



## JORDI_C (19 Sep 2013)

Volumen
51.908


----------



## davoskmon (19 Sep 2013)

Córdoba creo que vas cargado hasta arriba, yo tb eh? 
¿Has notado ultimamente algún comportamiento raro de tu charcutera habitual?
¿Te sonríe más y se dirige a ti como ilustrisimo Córdoba?

Perdonar, una bromilla para relajar la tensión.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Córdoba creo que vas cargado hasta arriba, yo tb eh?
> ¿Has notado ultimamente algún comportamiento raro de tu charcutera habitual?
> ¿Te sonríe más y se dirige a ti como ilustrisimo Córdoba?
> 
> Perdonar, una bromilla para relajar la tensión.



Cachondo ya estoy mas relajado, he vuelto a cargar, y empieza a subir, la verdad es que Codere me daba canguelo y he mantenido la mitad, veo mas claro campofrio con la opa.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 16:40 ----------

depeche cuando crees que despega campofrio? El 24 de este mes? La subida será como Codere ? Es que da un poco de vértigo .


----------



## enda (19 Sep 2013)

El gráfico es de hoy de Campofrio, destaco movimientos con volumenes intermitentes de entre 80 y 90 acciones (redondeando). Me ha parecido muy extraño.







No lo he destacado en rojo, pero estoy viendo que entre las 4 y las 5 de la tarde también hay volumenes entre 80 y 90.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Que lectura haces de eso?


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Qué será mejor, entrar en Solaria o en Campofrío...


----------



## racional (20 Sep 2013)

ahora si que ha subido el volumen de codere, era este?


----------



## Geme (20 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Cachondo ya estoy mas relajado, he vuelto a cargar, y empieza a subir, la verdad es que Codere me daba canguelo y he mantenido la mitad, veo mas claro campofrio con la opa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-sep-2013 at 16:40 ----------
> 
> depeche cuando crees que despega campofrio? El 24 de este mes? La subida será como Codere ? Es que da un poco de vértigo .



Y lo de la OPA no puede ser un arma de doble filo, ya paso en 2011. Como está tan parada la cotización


----------



## davoskmon (20 Sep 2013)

5.62euros volumen 28742


----------



## tortelas (22 Sep 2013)

Campofro: Alcista en el corto, medio y largo plazo


----------



## Cordoba (22 Sep 2013)

La verdad es que no acabo de entender algunas cosas, yo sigo erre que erre , si el dia 24 , pasado mañana, see supone que habrá noticias positivas sobre la opa, debería sufrir fuertes subidas, y sin embargo Depeche no dices nada del asunto, no se si es que ya esta descontado o que , pero debería , entiendo , ser así?


----------



## Neu___ (23 Sep 2013)

esta subiendo un pico hoy.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Tranquilo Cordoba,ahora mismo no nos interesa hablar de Campofrio,déjala tranquila,está la cosa muy madura,si empezamos a hablar de ella será perjudicial para nosotros, ya os dije que saltará. Mejor por privado,ya marqué las pautas de Campofrio,déjala tranquila de momento y céntrate en Codere y solaria. Cuando menos te lo esperes saltará,pero espero que podamos comprar más Campofrio con ganancias de Codere,no tenemos prisa.


----------



## Metal12 (23 Sep 2013)

A 5,80€ :8:


----------



## Chila (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tranquilo Cordoba,ahora mismo no nos interesa hablar de Campofrio,déjala tranquila,está la cosa muy madura,si empezamos a hablar de ella será perjudicial para nosotros, ya os dije que saltará. Mejor por privado,ya marqué las pautas de Campofrio,déjala tranquila de momento y céntrate en Codere y solaria. Cuando menos te lo esperes saltará,pero espero que podamos comprar más Campofrio con ganancias de Codere,no tenemos prisa.



Yo preguntaría muchas cosas, pero no te quiero bombardear depeche.
Me espero al blog/web, allí lo tendremos todo más claro.


----------



## Metal12 (24 Sep 2013)

*Cordoba*, llevas varios días inquieto con que hoy seria el día de Campofrio, te espero a final de la tarde para felicitarte o darte tu :abajo:


----------



## davoskmon (24 Sep 2013)

Es que hoy, no se a que hora. Si alguien lo supiese que lo ponga, se vota si shuanghui toma el control de smithfield por los accionistas, la cual es la empresa que es proopietaria de casi un 34% de campofrio. Resumen por si alguien ha entrado después y se pierde con esto


----------



## Geme (24 Sep 2013)

Lo mas probable es que Shuanghui lance una OPA sobre Campofrio - Comentarios de mercado de bolsa

"Hoy se celebra la junta de accionistas de Smithfield Foods (máximo accionista de Campofrío con un 37%), en la que se aprobará presumiblemente la oferta de compra lanzada por la empresa china Shuanghui.

Esta operación, de aprobarse, dejaría en manos de Shuanhui el 37% del capital de Campofrío, por lo que según la legislación español o bien lanza una OPA sobre la totalidad, o reduce por debajo del 30%. La inmensa mayoría de analistas del sector con los que hemos hablado señalan que es poco probable que Shuanghui deje pasar la oportunidad de comprar Campofrío "le sobre el dinero", por lo que el escenario más probable es una OPA sobre la totalidad de la compañía española.

Campofrío cotiza ahora a 5,79 euros."


Los accionistas de Smithfield deciden hoy si Campofrio ser china

Una vez la junta de accionistas de Smithfield dé el visto bueno a la operación y reciba las autorizaciones pertinentes de los organismos de competencia, la compañía china tendrá tres meses para decidir qué hacer con la participación de Campofrio. Con el 36,99%, Shuanghui tiene dos opciones: reducir su paquete por debajo del 30%; o lanzar una oferta pública de adquisición (opa) por el 100% del capital de la empresa de alimentación española.

En los últimos seis meses, el precio medio de Campofrío ha sido de 5,10 euros por acción. Desde que se anunció la operación a finales de mayo su tendencia es alcista. Ayer, los títulos cerraron a 5,78 euros. Partiendo de una prima similar a la ofertada a los accionistas de Smithfield, una hipotética opa sobre la compañía que preside Pedro Ballvé conllevaría un precio de 6,6 euros por acción.

COTIZACIÓN DE CAMPOFRIO

De esta forma, Campofrio tendría una valoración de 775 millones de euros, frente a los 591 actuales. Shuanghui tendría que desembolsar alrededor de 485 millones para llegar al 100% del capital de la empresa española.

Si por el contrario decide vender, el 7% necesario para situarse por debajo del 30% que obliga a lanzar una opa, está valorado, a precios de mercado actuales, en poco más de 41 millones.

Campofrio vuelve así a estar envuelta en una posible opa. Hace dos años, la familia Ballvé, que tiene el 12% de la empresa, intentó sin éxito lanzar una oferta de exclusión junto con Smithfield a un precio de 9,5 euros por título que valoraba la compañía en 970 millones de euros. La caída de la cotización echó por tierra la operación.

De hecho, éste puede ser uno de los grandes impedimentos con que se pueda encontrar Shuanghui. El segundo accionista de la compañía, el poderoso fondo de capital riesgo Oaktree, compró el 24,2% de Campofrio a 8,6 euros la acción, por lo que las minusvalías serían muy importantes (de más del 20%).

Campofrio, con marcas como Navidul, Oscar Mayer y Revilla, es una de las empresas de alimentación más importantes de España. Cuenta con 29 plantas de producción en seis países europeos y más de 8.000 trabajadores. En el primer semestre, logró mejorar su beneficio neto el 13%, al ganar un millón de euros, a pesar de que las ventas se deterioraron el 0,8%, hasta 903,1 millones.


----------



## enda (24 Sep 2013)

*El consenso de analistas se decanta por una OPA sobre Campofrío entre 6,5-7 euros*
El consenso de analistas se decanta por una OPA sobre Campofrío entre 6,5-7 euros 

Hoy se reune la junta de accionistas de Smithfield Foods para decidir sobre la oferta de compra de la empresa china Shuanghui. En caso de aprobarse esta operación, el 37% que Smithfield posee en el capital de Campofrío pasará a manos de Shuanghui. La legislación española obliga a que ante este cambio de propiedad, la compañía china debería lanzar una OPA sobre la totalidad de Campofrío, o reducir su participación por debajo del 30%. Y aquí reside la duda: ¿lanzará la OPA o no sobre Campofrío?, en caso afirmativo, ¿a qué precio la lanzará?

Los analistas y gestores profesionales se sienten divididos al respecto. El consenso opina que Campofrío tiene valor estratégico para Shuanghui por su posición de privilegio en el mercado europeo, por lo que no dejará pasar la oportunidad de quedarse con la totalidad de la compañía española.

Javier Barrio, responsable de Ventas Institucionales de BPI, no tiene claro que Shuanghui termine lanzando una OPA por la totalidad. Cree que el mercado está dudoso sobre si se producirá o no la operación, y sobre los motivos por lo que la compañía china pudiera ejecutarla.

Puede ser porque tenga sentido estratégico (es el escenario de Capital Bolsa puesto que con Campofrío Shuanghui mantendría el control sobre la parte europea), y en este caso el precio de la OPA podría alcanzar los 7,20 euros. También puede ser para "cubrir el expediente", por lo que se podría aplicar la media de cotización de los últimos seis (ahora en los 5,30 euros).

Alejandro Martín Toledo, analista y gestor de fondos de Metagestión, afirma que "tenemos una posición del 2 o 3% en Campofrío. La cotización se ha animado por este tema. Pensamos que se aprobará la OPA de Shuanghui sobre Smithfield, porque el problema era más del regulador que del accionista. En cuando a si va a haber OPA sobre Campofrío o no, no creemos que vayan a desembolsar tanto dinero. Pensamos que van a reducir la posición por debajo del 30%".

Otras fuentes de mercado que han preferido no ser identificadas, señalan que en caso de lanzar una OPA sobre Campofrío el precio podría rondar los 6,5 euros. "Estimamos que habrá volatilidad en el corto plazo. Reiteramos nuestra recomendación de mantener".

Algunos otros traders de mercado con los que hemos comentado la operación se decantan por la opción de la OPA sobre Campofrío a un precio que rondaría entre 6,5-7,00 euros. Ahora el valor cotiza con una subida del 0,52% a 5,81 euros.


----------



## Cordoba (24 Sep 2013)

toma dando alegrias a 5,9 no esta mal. gracias Depeche parece que aqui vas mejor que en codere, al menos menos riesgo.


----------



## enda (24 Sep 2013)

Smithfield dice sí a Shuanghui
Smithfield dice sí a Shuanghui

La Junta de Accionistas de Smithfield Foods, principal cárnica norteamericana y socio de referencia (36,99%) de Campofrío Food Group, ha aprobado la oferta de adquisición presentada por el grupo de alimentación chino Shuanghui Internacional Holdings Limited el pasado mes de mayo. En la reunión celebrada en el día de hoy, más del 96 % de los votos emitidos han sido favorables a la transacción, lo que representa aproximadamente el 76% de las acciones totales de Smithfield. El precio de la transacción se ha cerrado en algo más de 7.000 M$ -unos 5.254 M€ al cambio actual-, importe que incluye la deuda neta de Smithfield, mientras que los socios recibirán 34€ por cada acción ordinaria. La norteamericana pasará, así, a ser una filial de propiedad total de Shuanghui International Holdings Limited, aunque seguirá operando como Smithfield Foods. Sujeto a las condiciones habituales de cierre, la compañía espera completar la compra el 26 de septiembre de 2013.

"Estamos muy contentos con el resultado de la votación de hoy y damos las gracias a todos nuestros accionistas por su apoyo", dijo C. Larry Pope, presidente y CEO de Smithfield. "Esta es una gran transacción para todos, incluyendo a los propios agricultores estadounidenses".

En España, el nuevo socio de referencia de Campofrío, al superar el 30% del capital de la industria cárnica burgalesa, deberá optar por reducir esta participación o bien presentar una oferta pública de adquisición en el plazo de tres meses. Todo parece indicar que Shuanghui podría decantarse por esta última opción.


----------



## ooyamaneko (24 Sep 2013)

enda dijo:


> Smithfield dice sí a Shuanghui
> Smithfield dice sí a Shuanghui
> 
> La Junta de Accionistas de Smithfield Foods, principal cárnica norteamericana y socio de referencia (36,99%) de Campofrío Food Group, ha aprobado la oferta de adquisición presentada por el grupo de alimentación chino Shuanghui Internacional Holdings Limited el pasado mes de mayo. En la reunión celebrada en el día de hoy, más del 96 % de los votos emitidos han sido favorables a la transacción, lo que representa aproximadamente el 76% de las acciones totales de Smithfield. El precio de la transacción se ha cerrado en algo más de 7.000 M$ -unos 5.254 M€ al cambio actual-, importe que incluye la deuda neta de Smithfield, mientras que los socios recibirán 34€ por cada acción ordinaria. La norteamericana pasará, así, a ser una filial de propiedad total de Shuanghui International Holdings Limited, aunque seguirá operando como Smithfield Foods. Sujeto a las condiciones habituales de cierre, la compañía espera completar la compra el 26 de septiembre de 2013.
> ...



A ver que hace el mercado, pero con esta noticia debería empezar a dirigirse hacia los 6,5 euretes.


----------



## davoskmon (25 Sep 2013)

Ha tocado los 6 
Esta es 6.04 a quince minutos visto.


----------



## Jorkomboi (25 Sep 2013)

Análisis técnico de Campofrio en Bolsacanaria.

Muy interesante.

Campofrio


----------



## davoskmon (26 Sep 2013)

5.71 . Mensaje para tranquilizar, en este momento esperemos mucha más volatibilidad, debido a que ha pasado la prensa la noticia de campofrio y los leones están cazando gacelas. No os asusteis que vamos a los 7 a por nuestras plusvalías 

Editó: por lo visto la china shuanghui decide sobre la opa hoy, almenos eso dice diario siglo XXI , estar al ojo del precio hoy

http://www.diariosigloxxi.com/texto-ep/mostrar/20130926093004/la-china-shuanghui-decidira-este-jueves-si-lanza-una-opa-sobre-campofrio-tras-fusionarse-con-smithfield


----------



## Shakadevirgo (27 Sep 2013)

WTF?:

La china Shuanghui elude lanzar una OPA sobre Campofrío y reducirá participación por debajo del 30%


----------



## Machacator (27 Sep 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> WTF?:
> 
> La china Shuanghui elude lanzar una OPA sobre Campofrío y reducirá participación por debajo del 30%



Eso no suena muy bien...


----------



## ooyamaneko (28 Sep 2013)

Bueno... esto implica que va a bajar o seguirá su senda? Con esta noticia me han jodido, pensaba que lanzarían OPA.


----------



## Duendek86 (28 Sep 2013)

ooyamaneko dijo:


> Bueno... esto implica que va a bajar o seguirá su senda? Con esta noticia me han jodido, pensaba que lanzarían OPA.



Llegas un poco tarde, la bajada fue antes de ayer con el rumor y ayer con la confirmación. A ver si el lunes recupera la senda alcista.

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## ooyamaneko (28 Sep 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Llegas un poco tarde, la bajada fue antes de ayer con el rumor y ayer con la confirmación. A ver si el lunes recupera la senda alcista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk



Lo sé lo sé, la seguí en el iphone, pero hasta este momento no he tenido tiempo de entrar, sigo la cotización cada día, pero por culpa del trabajo no puedo dedicar todo lo que me gustaría a la bolsa. Simplemente preguntaba porque con esta noticia no tengo claro si salir o permanecer, por eso pedía opiniones jeje.

A parte por aquí está todo más parado, en Codere hay movimiento de mensajes brutal.

Un saludo.


----------



## mpbk (28 Sep 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> WTF?:
> 
> La china Shuanghui elude lanzar una OPA sobre Campofrío y reducirá participación por debajo del 30%



:ouch:ienso::fiufiu::ouch::ouch:


----------



## davoskmon (29 Sep 2013)

Suena tranquilizadora esta noticia.


----------



## RuiKi84 (29 Sep 2013)

davoskmon dijo:


> Suena tranquilizadora esta noticia.



Esperemos que no esté descontada del precio ::


----------



## malayoscuro (29 Sep 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Esperemos que no esté descontada del precio ::



Peor es nada, pero ese 7% no lo va a comprar a mercado.


----------



## itaka (30 Sep 2013)

alguien sigue dentro ???

se sabe algo de las recomendaciones de depeche ? aguantar o salir ya que no hay opa ??


----------



## enda (30 Sep 2013)

Yo sigo dentro. Sus recomendaciones eran ajenas a la OPA, y puso alguna fecha de octubre donde alcanzaría su objetivo que no se si estaba entre 6 y 6.60. En este hilo o en el otro de campofrio se comentó.


----------



## itaka (30 Sep 2013)

enda dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro. Sus recomendaciones eran ajenas a la OPA, y puso alguna fecha de octubre donde alcanzaría su objetivo que no se si estaba entre 6 y 6.60. En este hilo o en el otro de campofrio se comentó.




si es verdad, pero mal pinta, estas bajadas, no ?? además con la opa fallida que parecía que daría fuelle, no se.


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (30 Sep 2013)

Yo sigo dentro ::


----------



## itaka (30 Sep 2013)

explotado_encorbatado dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro ::




yo tb, pero vamos a punto de salir, es un dilema si salgo obtengo lo suficiente para hacer socio de la web de depeche ::::::, si no a ::::::


----------



## DEREC (30 Sep 2013)

Vaya tiron al cierre¡¡

Yo de momento no tengo intencion de vender, mi inversion era a minimo un año y con objetivo de un 100% de rentabilidad.


----------



## itaka (30 Sep 2013)

DEREC dijo:


> Vaya tiron al cierre¡¡
> 
> Yo de momento no tengo intencion de vender, mi inversion era a minimo un año y con objetivo de un 100% de rentabilidad.



pues si, vaya sorpresa ver el final. a ver si es el comienzo de unas buenas jornadas.


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (30 Sep 2013)

Yo creo que la acción esta barata viendo la gráfica a largo plazo, a pesar de la decisión de los chinos, la empresa está en un sector defensivo y ha tenido beneficios... no veo un motivo para que se hunda... es mi humilde opinión


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (1 Oct 2013)

No creo que la acción baje mucho independientemente de la opa. Aunque te encuentras algunos mensajes catastrofistas.
Campofrío provoca una gran 'pillada' en bolsa
Por otro lado, conociendo un poco la historia de Pedro Ballve:
La familia Ballvé toma el control del 100% de Campofrío, al recuperar el 50% en manos de Beatrice Foods | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
Igual no les hacía gracia que los chinos tomasen el control. A saber lo que han negociado. 
Lo mas inquietante es que hace dos años se hablaba de una OPA a 9,50 € Ballvé y Smithfield preparan una opa por el 100% de Campofrío para sacarla de Bolsa | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
¿ahora parece caro Campofrío a 7€?
Creo que en 2 o 3 meses vamos a ver noticias interesantes. Yo me quedo a ver como termina la pelicula.


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Oct 2013)

Pues a lo mejor es una buena opción. Si Ballvé vendió parte de su empresa para financiarse y ahora lo recompra, es señal de que sigue interesado en mantener y potenciar SU empresa.
No se los detalles de la venta, pero seguramente lo recompre más barato. Osea que es el primero que gana pasta con la operación. (Es como si se hubiera puesto corto pero sin asumir riesgo, que listo el tipo)


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (2 Oct 2013)

Campofrío Food Group « desdeSoria // Periódico digital de Soria

El sindicato está incluso contento....


----------



## racional (18 Oct 2013)

la que esta subiendo bien es quabit


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Oct 2013)

Pos ya que estoy aquí, de tener que registrarme porque se dejaron de ver las imágenes en los mensajes... agradecer a Depeche el consejo, que yo he sido de los que entré allá en primavera a 4,80 o así... la tengo en cartera a ver qué pasa junto a mis Carbures, Gowex (estas con rentabilidades de 3 cifras ya).

Y quedo presentado con mi primer mensaje en burbuja.


----------



## SkullandPhones (21 Oct 2013)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Pos ya que estoy aquí, de tener que registrarme porque se dejaron de ver las imágenes en los mensajes... agradecer a Depeche el consejo, que yo he sido de los que entré allá en primavera a 4,80 o así... la tengo en cartera a ver qué pasa junto a mis Carbures, Gowex (estas con rentabilidades de 3 cifras ya).
> 
> Y quedo presentado con mi primer mensaje en burbuja.





Hola Depeche::


----------



## Violator (21 Oct 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Hola Depeche::




Depeche está gestionando millones de euros de clientes de todos los paises del mundo ahora mismo, no tiene tiempo para trollear.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (21 Oct 2013)

SkullandPhones dijo:


> Hola Depeche::



:no:

1234567890


----------



## Varo (22 Oct 2013)

6.00 ha cerrado.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (22 Oct 2013)

Joder q alegria me has dado!!
Entre a 5.17 y ya me habia olvidado de este valor, ahora no se qué cojones hacer,si vender o esperar un poco a ver si sigue subiendo.... ¿opiniones?

Pd. En otro flanco, sigo entrampado en la caverna de Codere, y me va bien con Merck


----------



## El Conde Pufo (23 Oct 2013)

Se ha descabalgado del 6 y está en 5.91


----------



## Mr. Blonde (23 Oct 2013)

Con la corrección que está teniendo el IBEX es normal que baje algo.
Se comentaba que la siguiente resistencia esta en 6,20.
Tb. estoy dentro y las aguanto de momento, creo que tienen todavía recorrido.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (23 Oct 2013)

Ha cerrado en 6.0


----------



## El Conde Pufo (9 Nov 2013)

Y vuelve a 6.0


----------



## marvi (9 Nov 2013)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 1234567890



Venga hombre, déjanos ver tu cartera completa... sólo los valores, sin que se vean las cantidades.


----------



## Aspain11EAFI (11 Nov 2013)

*Asesoramiento*

Buenos días,

Nosotros somos Aspain11 asesores financieros independientes y utilizamos un servicio premium que nos ayuda a analizar todos los valores del mercado financiero.

Ahora los sectores que más van a verse afectados positivamente van a ser el sector del automóvil y el de la banca. Mira alguno relacionado con estos sectores.

Un cordial saludo

Departamento Financiero Aspain11
Aspain 11. Asesoramiento Patrimonial Independiente


----------



## El Conde Pufo (11 Nov 2013)

6.04

Como nadie contesta, me pregunto...

¿Soy el único que sigue sigue ganando pasta con Campofrío?


----------



## 1965 (11 Nov 2013)

Hombre, ganar pasta.... yo entré a 5,7, así que las voy a aguantar un tiempo.


----------



## Mono Artico (11 Nov 2013)

El Conde Pufo dijo:


> 6.04
> 
> Como nadie contesta, me pregunto...
> 
> ¿Soy el único que sigue sigue ganando pasta con Campofrío?



Yo sigo dentro promediando a 4,86. Las aguanto a ver si seguimos en la senda alcista.


----------



## Don Pedro (11 Nov 2013)

A mi me ha saltado el SI esta mañana y me quedo dentro sólo con los beneficios.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (12 Nov 2013)

6.10 y subiendoooo


----------



## El Conde Pufo (13 Nov 2013)

6.24 sube suuube hasta las nuuubes....

---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 11:04 ----------

Ha llegado a estar a 6.26 y Ahora ha bajado a 6.19


Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## 1965 (13 Nov 2013)

El Conde Pufo dijo:


> 6.24 sube suuube hasta las nuuubes....
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-nov-2013 at 11:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Campofrio, interesante la rotura de esa cuña descendente de largo plazo. Si termina de confirmarla, tiene proyección en el medio / largo plazo hacia los 13,50 euros. Stop en la zona 5,80 - 5,90 euros Comentario de Carlos María, y yo quiero creerle


----------



## 1965 (14 Nov 2013)

¿Que ha ocurrido con los post de hoy??
Hasta cuando se puede aguantar campofrio?


----------



## DEREC (14 Nov 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Que ha ocurrido con los post de hoy??
> Hasta cuando se puede aguantar campofrio?



El valor la verdad que tenia buena pinta hasta ahora. Yo sigo dentro desde 5,2.

El tema este de la OPA me descoloca un poco por que ya no nos basamos en tecnico, sino en fundamentales o lo que es peor, en noticias, que pueden auparte a las nubes como hundirte en el lodo.

A ver si alguien que domine el tema de las OPAs nos ilustra.


----------



## El Conde Pufo (14 Nov 2013)

Y donde estan los post de hoy?


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Nov 2013)

post are lost

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Anuncios en Foro : Burbuja Inmobiliaria

Yo me salí esta mañana ¿He perdido siete céntimos?

Más vale pajaro en mano que cochino o marrano.

Si los chinos contra-OPAN, ya se verá, de momento cash, pa comprar jamon york


----------



## Guanotopía (14 Nov 2013)

DEREC dijo:


> El valor la verdad que tenia buena pinta hasta ahora. Yo sigo dentro desde 5,2.
> 
> El tema este de la OPA me descoloca un poco por que ya no nos basamos en tecnico, sino en fundamentales o lo que es peor, en noticias, que pueden auparte a las nubes como hundirte en el lodo.
> 
> A ver si alguien que domine el tema de las OPAs nos ilustra.



Yo estoy como tú, no sé si en estos casos es mejor poner un SP por encima del precio de OPA por si acaso (hoy estuvo a 6,9) o aguantar porque después de la OPA el camino debería seguir ascendente.


----------



## 1965 (14 Nov 2013)

Yo creo que le voy a poner un stop por si todo se cae para salirme ganando un jamón y esperar. la pena es que no tengo suficiente nº para jugar la baza de vender y la de quedarme. Como llegué tarde, solo compré 400, que pena :´(

---------- Post added 14-nov-2013 at 22:00 ----------

Lo acabo de leer en el Blog de Carlos María y ya no se que hacer:

Cuando estos días analizaba el valor, ajeno a noticias o confidencias, Campofrio se encontraba en el momento adecuado para situarse comprado. La sesión nos sorprendió con la noticia de la OPA con un precio de 6,80 euros la acción y la cotización congelada por la CNMV hasta las 11 horas. *Estaba, claro, venta, nos habían regalado un 12% en una sesión y no merece la pena quedarse hasta su resolución o un hipotético mejor precio*. Los gráficos de ayer quedan congelados, cuando se resuelva sabremos que expectativas quedan en la cotización, que será mucho más estrecha que la actual y veremos si queda algo de nuestras previsiones de medio / largo plazo. Enhorabuena a los que entraron ayer.


----------



## SkullandPhones (15 Nov 2013)

> El consejo de administración de Campofrio Food Group ha recibido sendas cartas de dimisión de Caleb Samuel Kramer y Karim Michael Khairallah a sus respectivos cargos de consejeros dominicales de la cárnica burgalesa, según ha informado este viernes la compañía a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).
> 
> Ambas renuncias se producen un día después de que el grupo mexicano Sigma Alimentos haya lanzado una Oferta Pública de Adquisición (OPA) de acciones sobre la totalidad de las acciones de Campofrio Food Group por un importe de cerca 700 millones de euros, a razón de 6,8 euros por título.
> 
> ...



Dimiten dos consejeros de Campofrio tras la OPA de la mexicana Sigma sobre la cárnica


----------



## racional (15 Nov 2013)

Codere eleva sus pérdidas el 80% hasta septiembre por el negocio exterior


----------



## El Conde Pufo (15 Nov 2013)

Campofrío cierra la semana en 7.03.
Es posible que a Depeche se le fuera la olla e incluso que la perdiera...
Pero también es cierto que ha hecho ganar dinero a muchos en este foro, sobre todo a los que se salieron a tiempo de Codere (entre los cuales por desgracia no me encuentro).

SL en 6.90 y a esperar que la semana que viene siga la fiesta con una coronita en la mano.

¡Viva México cabrones!


----------



## 1965 (15 Nov 2013)

A mi ya me han echado. Puse un Stop muy ajustado y me las han vendido. Unos 400 leuros para enjugar un poquito lo de codere. Suerte a los que seguís


----------



## venecia (16 Nov 2013)

el periodico expansion de hoy: eads BME inditex valores mejores sin deuda alguno los sigue ¿¿

igual entro ....


----------



## ane agurain (16 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> el periodico expansion de hoy: eads BME inditex valores mejores sin deuda alguno los sigue ¿¿
> 
> igual entro ....



bme? en serio?


----------



## venecia (16 Nov 2013)

Periódico Expansión (España). Periódicos de España. Toda la prensa de hoy. Kiosko.net asi es y tecnicas reunidas....


----------



## ane agurain (16 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> Periódico Expansión (España). Periódicos de España. Toda la prensa de hoy. Kiosko.net asi es y tecnicas reunidas....



Empresas con caja.

Y deuda?


----------



## El Conde Pufo (18 Nov 2013)

Abre a 7.03, toca los 7.10 y cae hasta 7.0, en 1 hora de sesión... ¿WTF?


----------



## El Conde Pufo (22 Nov 2013)

Y la peña de campofrio seguimos ganando chanchan....


----------



## Varo (22 Nov 2013)

Yo estoy fuera, vendí a 7,29.
A la saca.


----------



## Skhu (27 Nov 2013)

Puede que haya grandes alegrías en este valor.... o puede que se quede todo en rumores. Vienen tiempos interesantes

Shuanghui estudia una contraopa por el control de Campofro | Economa | EL MUNDO
_Shuanghui estudia una contraopa por el control de Campofrío
El grupo asiático plantará batalla a la oferta amistosa del mexicano Sigma

Shuanghui ha cerrado hoy una línea de crédito de 8.000 millones de dólares


El grupo chino Shuanghui se dispone a abrir una batalla empresarial por el control de Campofrío con una posible contraopa, según aseguran a este periódico fuentes próximas a la operación.

Con este movimiento, el grupo de alimentación asiático plantaría cara a los mexicanos de Sigma que el pasado 14 de noviembre lanzaron una OPA amistosa para hacerse con el 100% de Campofrío.

Aquella operación, que valoraba la compañía en unos 700 millones de euros, aseguraba la permanencia en la presidencia de la firma de Pedro Ballvé, pero dejaba en una posición incómoda al grupo chino, que es propietario de un 37% de Campofrío a través del socio de la española Smithfield.

El mercado llevaba tiempo esperando una respuesta, puesto que aquella operación valoraba las acciones de Campofrío en 6,8 euros por acción y esta tarde cotizaban a 7,2 euros.

Esa respuesta ha llegado hoy desde China. Shuanghui ha cerrado una línea de crédito de 8.000 millones de dólares (cerca de 5.900 millones de euros) con Bank of China para financiar su expansión internacional o emprender posibles movimientos corporativos, según ha informado el grupo en un comunicado.

Fuentes próximas a esa operación aseguran que entre sus planes figura el de pelear por el control de Campofrío._


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Nov 2013)

Me marca a 7,50, habiendo tocado hoy los 7,62.

Parece que va a haber guerra entre chinos y mejicanos.


----------



## rulifu (24 Dic 2013)

A ver si reflota esto. Alguien sabe que pasa con la OPA a Campofrio? Van a echar a todos los inversores?? Es conveniente vender??


----------

